# J-Stars Victory Vs



## Judge Fudge (Dec 5, 2012)

​


> 2013's second issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Monday that Namco Bandai Games will launch Project Versus J, the "ultimate Jump game," next year. The annoucement depicts One Piece's Monkey D. Luffy, Dragon Ball's Son Goku, and Toriko's title character. The price and release date have yet to be announced.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 5, 2012)

Ultimate Jump game.

Has Toriko.

lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2012)

JOOOOOOOOJOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuckin loved these games.

If this shit comes out, I'm IN.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2012)

3DS, Region locked.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll sell my piece of shit and buy a Japanese one.

I don't give a darn.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll sell my kidneys to import a Japanese 3DS if this has KUMAGAWA DA GAWD in it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

If it has fucking Ippo, I'll be jizzing daily.


----------



## Xell (Dec 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> If it has fucking Ippo, I'll be jizzing daily.



Hajime no Ippo isn't in Shonen Jump though. 

Anyway, I can't wait for this. They have so much to work with now since the last game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't give a fuck.

_If_ Ippo is in it, I will be jizzing daily.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 5, 2012)

maybe it wont come to US


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

It won't.

Same issue as the previous game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2012)

Luckily there is a JoJo game coming out so I won't have to pin all my hopes on this.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Who gives a shit about JoJo?

This is Jump Universe, bitch. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2012)

oh right, jojo got too manly for jump after a while. forgot


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

He did.

Unlike pussy ass Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Xell (Dec 5, 2012)

If they omit Jojo from this game, I'll be very heartbroken.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

They won't.

He was in the past two.. That should give you proof enough.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 5, 2012)

Xell said:


> If they omit Jojo from this game, I'll be very heartbroken.



They won't. It's just that they'll only have Part 3 as the sole representative of the franchise because that's the most popular.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow can't wait to hear more about this.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 3DS, Region locked.



Where and when was it said to be for the 3DS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2012)

not confirmed to be for the 3ds thats true.. staying tuned for now.. this can turn to be very awesome..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 5, 2012)

Please be for PS3, Please be for PS3, Please be for PS3...

They need Yu Yu Hakusho characters in it


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow....The BasedWorld will be happy about this- Lil B


----------



## Monna (Dec 5, 2012)

Best crossover. Jump Ultimate Stars was the shit. I've always wanted a console Jump game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Look at the images. 

Cell shade? WiiU maybe..


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn I hope this comes out on Playstation 3...


----------



## shinjojin (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmm, seems interesting.

Can't wait to hear more about this.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

I see no ps3 references in this bitch.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 5, 2012)

> Namco Bandai is working on a brawler featuring characters from various manga included in Jump magazine to commemorate the publication's 45th anniversary, the company announced in the latest issue of Shonen Jump.
> 
> Project Versus J will include characters from the One Piece, Dragon Ball and Toriko series — the series' main protagonists are featured on the game's teaser — *and the development team is currently accepting requests for the roster*. Namco Bandai took a similar approach to filling out the ranks for 2005 Nintendo DS title Jump Super Stars, a 2D fighter featuring 27 characters from serialized Weekly Jump comic series.
> 
> ...





Look what Lil B found- Lil B


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Obviously this shit was gonna be out only in Japan. 

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

if thats the case than i really hope its a PS3 title.. fucking nintendo with their region-lock bullshit fuckery 

that being said, if its a 3ds or wiiu title than i wouldn't mind as long as we get a NA/EU release


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn't they just said it's a 3DS title?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

where? :sanji


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Up my ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

>Daily Shion "Cock+ Hairy Asshole" remark :sanji


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Who gives a shit about JoJo?
> 
> This is Jump Universe, bitch. Get the fuck out.



What are u a faget?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

yes.. it is a well known fact that Shion takes up the ass.. your point?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> >Daily Shion "Cock+ Hairy Asshole" remark :sanji



It's every other day.

Get that shit right, wigga.



The World said:


> What are u a faget?



What are you, unable to spell?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Please be for PS3, Please be for PS3, Please be for PS3...



If only, 3DS region lock here we go.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 6, 2012)

hope that thing means my boy seiya is in it.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, if it's anywhere near as good as Jump Ultimate Stars, it'll be awesome. Plus, if it does as that game did and have characters entirely up to date, we'll no only have the likes of current Luffy to play as, but even Mugetsu Ichigo and whatever you'd call Naruto's current form.

Me, me, me so excited!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Obviously this shit was gonna be out only in Japan.
> 
> I'm not surprised.



well Funimation have the anime rights for One Piece, Dragon Ball and Toriko series.

and i just learned what was Toriko today.lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Where and when was it said to be for the 3DS?



Nintendo co-created the JUMP Stars games with Ganbarion. They're listed as a copyright holder of previous two games. Nintendo is the publisher too.






If this is not a 3DS game I am going to be shocked.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> well Funimation have the anime rights for One Piece, Dragon Ball and Toriko series.
> 
> and i just learned what was Toriko today.lol



3 out of 45 or so.

Still not convinced.


----------



## Xell (Dec 6, 2012)

Kid Goku would be a pretty awesome character to play as.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's every other day.
> 
> Get that shit right, *wigga*.
> 
> ...







i am as white as you are straight buddy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> 3 out of 45 or so.
> 
> Still not convinced.


is int this game a crossover only on those tree series.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

You honestly think a Jump game is only on 3 series?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Ain't a 'Jump' game.^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

i kinda wanna play it though.. for some silly reason..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

It sucked, apparently.

Check out the reviews.


----------



## Xell (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, it always struck me as a rather shallow fighting game, mainly made for fanservice only.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

That's when DBZ was at it's fuckin _peak._


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

even if it did suck.. i was deprived from a shonen(or shonen-like) game.. never played jump stars games.. and if this bitch turns out to be a 3ds game with no plans of localization then its gonna stay like that for me for a while..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

For ever. 

I'll buy me a jap 3DS if that's the case.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 9, 2012)

If it's the Japanese fans who vote for what fighters are included then, Inb4 95% of the roster is One piece and all of the "fighting" turns out to be quick time events.  

Really hope they bring it to Europe and the West, and on consoles. 
If it's on 3DS then my interest in it just dropped to 0.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

Khris said:


>



MINADE BATTO SHUTA!

I really liked playing that shit with some bros. Boring as shit alone but with some buddies, shit gets chaotic as hell. Plus the game is pretty unintentionally hilarious.

They need to put this game, whatever it is, to something other than the fucking 3DS.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2012)

Playstation 3 & VITA confirmed as platform.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2012)

FUCK MY TITS..


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 12, 2012)

EUROPEAN RELEASE WHEN!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Playstation 3 & VITA confirmed as platform.



 I was wrong... PS3 it is..


----------



## Jaga (Dec 12, 2012)

NEW SCAN!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2012)

The graphics were a pretty dead giveaway that it was gonna be something other than 3DS but I still had some doubts.

I see Bleach and Assassination Classroom there. Nice. Although it's too bad that we're only seeing main characters in the game so far, we're only getting the worst characters of each respective series.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

So not really "ultimate", but just current popular.
+ DB cause why not, will sell better.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds about right.

I'm disappointed..


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2012)

Hurrah for pandering to tards rather than creating a game with integrity.

This is going to suck.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll try it out. Give it a shot, but I'm expecting absolute shit.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm interested, 

Project Versus J isn't connected to Jump Superstars, or Nintendo's franchise in general. A common misguided understanding that has spread fairly rapidly due to articles making constant relations with Jump Superstars and Jump Ultimate Stars. And with fans assuming its relation since when fans think of a Shonen Jump crossover fighter/brawler, they think of the DS titles more often then not off the top of their heads. So again, its very understandable. 

This is more like Namco Bandai's second attempt at bringing forth their own successful Shonen Jump crossover brawler. The first being Battle Stadium DON, which while a nice try, didn't amount to much and was fairly mediocre at best. 

Since fans are allowed to vote who makes it in from whatever series, and from the visual presentation from the in-game shots, tells me that they have a rather massive budget under their belt to work with. So hopefully with a proper structure the developers will provide a entertaining product. 

_



			The upcoming 2013 issue #3 of Weekly Shōnen Jump (set for release this Monday, 17 December 2012) contains new information about ? as well as the first screen shots for ? the previously-announced Project Versus J video game, now confirmed for release on the Sony PlayStation 3 and Vita, and is classified as a ?team battle action? game.

Images in the magazine show off Toriko?s ?Nail Punch?, Luffy?s ?Gum-Gum Stamp?, and Goku?s Kamehameha. The magazine also asks readers to enter a new contest by choosing up to three characters they feel are the strongest and why (as well as detailing their favorite manga, which game consoles they own, their favorite game genre, and how many video games they own). Naturally, rivals and female characters are OK, too! From all those who enter, 10 people will be chosen by lottery to receive a PlayStation 3 system. Votes will be tallied to determine which characters make the game?s final roster cut. The deadline is 31 January 2013, so that presumably puts the game?s release at least at some point in time after that
		
Click to expand...

_
Its already a step up over Namco's previous attempt in terms of effort, allowing the fans to decide upon the roster and who makes it or not. They'll most likely host the voting upon the game's website soon enough. The deadline is January 31st, a month that isn't too far away. So it'll be interesting to see how it all turns out for this game. I'm still skeptical about some things, but for the most part I'm sill rather interested. Hopefully the gameplay is entertaining, it looks pretty good, but screenshots don't give you a full sense of scale and depth during these types of things without a video aiding it. So while interested, I'm not going to be all over this game. Gotta see what it can offer in terms of gameplay before doing anything like that.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2012)

My interest has pretty much evaporated now... One vs one is nowhere near as fun as a four player free-for-all.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 12, 2012)

four player free for all is random as fuck....Its all just attacking the person from the back while you trying to kill someone.

While I think the idea is awesome I need to see footage so i can have my early judgement.

If the gameplay is good and Dio is in it = Instant buy


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2012)

Dio was in Jump Ultimate Stars. He dropped a steam roller on people.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 12, 2012)

And now I can see him steam roll Naruto......IN 3D!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

They have some weird priorities with this game too. Toriko is up there with 2 biggest manga, wat? I guess they keep attempting very subtly to promote it as the next best thing after the big 3 are over in a not so distant future now. And nardo isn't even on the main title, mentioned only in the article. Ichigo is just tiny and stuffed with some recent trash. I mean this game is 100% dependent on the fanbases, you'd think they will promote the manga with biggest fanbases as hard as possible.


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2012)

Big 3 is an American term. It doesn't exist in Japan.

Bleach has never sold anywhere near as much as One Piece. It makes sense Ichigo being stuffed with the recent trash.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2012)

PS3, awesome tits.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

> Big 3 is an American term. It doesn't exist in Japan.
> 
> Bleach has never sold anywhere near as much as One Piece. It makes sense Ichigo being stuffed with the recent trash.


lawl
You can stuff your adolescent ardency for a non-existent superiority, through something as trivial as sales, half of the matter with which you don't even comprehend, in your ass son. It would do you no good here. Like I said, it's all about the fanbases.

And no, big 3 is non an "american" term, I believe what you were going for is "western" here. Which is also wrong. Now, wanking and debating the pretentious superiority of your interests over irrelevant shit targeted for 13 y.o kids until blood pours through your anus. Now that is western creation. I'm sure you know all about that.


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2012)

It's all about the fanbases but it isn't about the sales? Haha. Right, okay.

Good job proving me wrong by the way. Assuming I was bashing Bleach, and assuming I actually like One Piece! Gee, you sure told me. Fucking aspie. 

I'd love to find the stats, but yeah, your favourite manga isn't as popular in Japan as you think unfortunately . This is why Ichigo wasn't in D.O.N., when Goku, Luffy and Naruto were.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Well fuck.'


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2012)

Right, Bleach is so unpopular right now that the 55th volume (which came out in June) only sold a meager half a million copies in six days. Besides, it's not like Bleach volumes sold a total of 1.75 million copies throughout 2011 - which was during the Fullbring arc that nobody even liked, I should add. Might not be as popular as One Piece is but, then again, nothing is.

So don't act like featuring Bleach on the cover instead of Toriko wouldn't guarantee more sales. Heck, even that decidedly average Bleach game on the PS3 sold tens of thousands of copies in the first week (this being in 2011 when Bleach's popularity was rather low) so obviously a cover featuring Luffy, Goku and Ichigo would have been much more lucrative in the end. Even moreso given Bleach's increasing popularity this year.

Why even try derailing the thread by bashing Bleach when someone mentions quite rightly that they're not even advertising the game properly? Even putting Naruto on the cover would have been smarter than putting Toriko there, so keep the fanboying out of the thread next time.


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2012)

I used the words 'recent trash' because he did. There's no bashing from me, honestly :3

I'll behave! I'm very sorry.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Right, Bleach is so unpopular right now that the 55th volume (which came out in June) only sold a meager half a million copies in six days. Besides, it's not like Bleach volumes sold a total of 1.75 million copies throughout 2011 - which was during the Fullbring arc that nobody even liked, I should add. Might not be as popular as One Piece is but, then again, nothing is.
> 
> So don't act like featuring Bleach on the cover instead of Toriko wouldn't guarantee more sales. Heck, even that decidedly average Bleach game on the PS3 sold tens of thousands of copies in the first week (this being in 2011 when Bleach's popularity was rather low) so obviously a cover featuring Luffy, Goku and Ichigo would have been much more lucrative in the end. Even moreso given Bleach's increasing popularity this year.
> 
> Why even try derailing the thread by bashing Bleach when someone mentions quite rightly that they're not even advertising the game properly? *Even putting Naruto on the cover would have been smarter than putting Toriko there, so keep the fanboying out of the thread next time.*



uhh no right now Toriko surpassed even Naruto in weekly rankings lol. It may not be big here but its pretty huge in Japan. 

Right now Its One Piece > Toriko > Naruto > Bleach  in terms on ongoing manga

DBZ is there cause its like the Mario of Shonen Jump.

Also....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Toriko is number 11"2012" in term of sells correct? 

anyway it is a shame that Magi is not part of Jump. Such a great cast of characters... Sinbad vs Goku is not happening


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is a shame that Magi is not part of Jump. Such a great cast of characters... Sinbad vs Goku is not happening



I'm concerned about Nisekoi being in it... That's a slice of life harem comedy manga. I just can't see them fitting in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm concerned about Nisekoi being in it... That's a slice of life harem comedy manga. I just can't see them fitting in.



maybe the characters are going to be guests for a stage or something?


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm so happy it's been confirmed to be on a console


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm just happy with One Piece.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2012)

finally Based Prince Vegeta vs. Grand Master Zoro


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 12, 2012)

Khris said:


> finally Based Prince Vegeta vs. Grand Master Zoro



I cnt w8 for based characters- Lil B


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

I can.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I can.



Never change shion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2012)

i also want arlong vs. kisame


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW OMG LOOK WHAT LIL B FOUND! NARUTO IS IN THE BACKGROUND WOW SO RARE OR PAUSE AT 5 SECONDS 4 A BETTUR LOOK- Lil B


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 12, 2012)

wow nice fine bro


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 12, 2012)

People still bitching about Toriko?



Sol_Blackguy said:


> *uhh no right now Toriko surpassed even Naruto in weekly rankings lol.* It may not be big here but its pretty huge in Japan.



Weekly ranks don't mean much of shit nowadays since they're constantly fluctuating due to editor influence even then Naruto managed to get a better yearly average then Toriko. 



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Right now Its One Piece > Toriko > Naruto > Bleach  in terms on ongoing manga


Well actual data says otherwise especially when sales are concerned considering Toriko dropped from last year despite Jump pushing it hard.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 13, 2012)

A cast of ultimate Jump characters that includes the MC/villain from a series that's only 22 chapters old? (assuming because he is featured in the scan provided)
Don't get me wrong I love Assassination Classroom, but what has Koro-sensei actually done in the Manga that merits him in a fighting game? All he's been shown to do is move incredibly fast and use his 'tentacles' to make fun of people. (Yes, He destroyed part of the moon but we have no idea how he actually done it)  

So fans decide 3 strongest characters or their choice to be included? I honestly don't even know how that could turn out. It could go horribly wrong. One things for sure is that bias will take over. 
Would have been more simple to make about 65-75% of the roster split between the 3 main titles in the game, and then include 3 or 4 characters from other series to fill it up.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2012)

What's a fagit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2012)

what's a lil b?


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 13, 2012)

This shit is coming to the PS3 and Vita?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 13, 2012)

toriko is pretty cool, I dont see why people dont like it. Its almost like every other shounen adventure/battle manga


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuck yeah. Now get Dio Brando in this shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2012)

i hope for potara fusions like Naruto/Sasuke and Luffy/Zoro fusion.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 14, 2012)

It's funny to see fans bitch about there series sales.

I'm a One Piece fan, we don't have that problem. 

It would be cool if they had villans, and rivals in this one.

Dio Brando vs. Trafalgar Law anyone?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2012)

of course they're gonna have villains..

EDIT: if only there's dialog between ace and itachi about caring about your little brother 

those two have opposite ways of dealing with that lol


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm starting not to give a shit about this game.


----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread is just too based for me.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm with that, brudda.^


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 15, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> This thread is just too based for me.



truth- Lil B


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Get out of here 'fagit'.

And learn to spell.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 17, 2012)

Naruto again in one of the screenshots, behind Toriko.

I'm still wondering just what type of gameplay this will have though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2012)

that looks like a Arabasta stage.. 

those models look great man


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

That doesn't look bad, but ehhhh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2012)

Why is Naruto being a pussy and hiding in the background?

You know, i'm not surprised that he's being a pussy.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 17, 2012)

Those are some nice graphics!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

They're ok.

Cell shading might have been better.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 24, 2012)

Fuck this shit. Am I the only one who wants the game to keep it down to like perhaps 4 series? Sure. Lets include Naruto just because well we are here for a reason, no?

Less series = more characters from each one. 


/hatersgonnahate!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess so, but I dislike Naruto with a passion.

I'm only here to troll. 

I see your point, though.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 24, 2012)

If they want to sell copies of this in the west they better put naruto and goku on the box art.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Knowing people they will call the box art generic and then complain why doesn't the game sell lol.

But yeah Naruto, Goku and Luffy should be on the cover at least.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

All we need is a chick with big tits on the box.

Game over.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I guess so, but I dislike Naruto with a passion.
> 
> *I'm only here to troll.*



Figues, idiot.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Yup, 'figues', _idiot._


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Yup, 'figues', _idiot._



You just got him good, wait ago shion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2012)

fuck naruto.. i hope he's nowhere near the game let alone the cover.. though i would like Kisame and Itachi if its possible


----------



## Jaga (Dec 24, 2012)

i can't wait to see a video for this game. i bet it will be crazy epic!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Like a 12" cock.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> fuck naruto.. i hope he's nowhere near the game let alone the cover.. though i would like Kisame and Itachi if its possible



No madara? For shame


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Fuck Madara.. What are we, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 25, 2012)

Should have my signature as the cover. JK
Or am I?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

You're not kidding.

A faggy lookin' huh like you? 

Of _course_ not.


----------



## Walkway (Dec 25, 2012)

Like hell this is coming out in the west. Licensing issues EVERYWHERE


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Yup, 'figues', _idiot._



Damn, you got me good there. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 25, 2012)

Arguing against Shion is the worse fucking thing you can do.

He wins all the time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> No madara? For shame



yes.. put in the single most shit written villain(be it Tobi or Edo Madara) in shonen manga in recent history..

as far as i am concerned only 3 villains are a standout in Nardo.. Itachi, Kisame, and Orochimaru. too bad only one of them is relevant..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Arguing against Shion is the worse fucking thing you can do.
> 
> He wins all the time



This mother fucker.^

This mother fucker right _here._


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 25, 2012)

Fuck Shion? 

Anyway, Orochimaru and Akainu better be in the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Ill gladly use my dick for fuckin'. 

Amongst other things.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 26, 2012)

Where is Ichigo ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sengoku said:


> Fuck this shit. Am I the only one who wants the game to keep it down to like perhaps 4 series? Sure. Lets include Naruto just because well we are here for a reason, no?
> 
> Less series = more characters from each one.
> 
> ...



Why would we want more shit characters from Naruto?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

To kill them, obviously.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 26, 2012)

This has got to be one of the worst threads in NF


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

So does your mom on my erect penis.

She was bad... Such a bad girl, your mom.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2012)

I like how you've suddenly adapted the "badass" persona Shion.

What happened? Finally got laid?

I'm assuming that's the case, considering your humiliation in the Blender a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 26, 2012)

Is Sasuke in?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I like how you've suddenly adapted the "badass" persona Shion.
> 
> What happened? Finally got laid?
> 
> I'm assuming that's the case, *considering your humiliation in the Blender a couple of weeks ago*



Link plz?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Ugh, is this shit still going?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I like how you've suddenly adapted the "badass" persona Shion.
> 
> What happened? Finally got laid?
> 
> I'm assuming that's the case, considering your humiliation in the Blender a couple of weeks ago



Humiliation? I took y'all for a ride. 

What I don't understand is why that shithole is still on-going. 



Hatifnatten said:


> Ugh, is this shit still going?



Fortunately, yes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Is Sasuke in?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSCcIv_dLlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes he's in.... My ass.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Yes he's in.... My ass.



 **


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

I like you.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 26, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I like how you've suddenly adapted the "badass" persona Shion.
> 
> What happened? Finally got laid?
> 
> I'm assuming that's the case, considering your humiliation in the Blender a couple of weeks ago



Link now. Jaqen H'ghar demands it.


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2012)

Is Justin Bieber confirmed?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

I leave for _one_ minute and this fucking shit happens, ^


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 27, 2012)

Is Ben Tennyson confirmed?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Nope, for being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 25, 2013)

6 more days until more news.

Heres hoping that Naruto-verse makes it into the game.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't really imagine it won't


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck the naruto verse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

What Shion-sama said


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm pretty neutral on it since we have plenty on Naruto games already but there's almost no chance of it _not_ being included.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

I just despise Naruto lately that's all.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 25, 2013)

The more the merrier though, right?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 25, 2013)

But if they are they better give is a playable Bijuu mode


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

Deathgun and Scizor.. I like you guys but come on


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm just saying that since this game will probably feature most of the big Jump franchises, Naruto will almost undoubtedly be included.

I can actually remember him being spotted in one of the early scans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

i remember doing my dream roster.. not sure if i posted it here though.. anyways, yeah i know Naruto undoubtedly be included.. we'll probably get Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura


----------



## DedValve (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope we get Ino, TenTen and Karin! 

In fact, get rid of all the guys, Shonen or Alive is a gogo. You all know you want it (except Shion whose into shonen dick)


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

If Narfaggot verse is in, two characters max.

That's it.

Fuck the rest... Can't stand Narfag at the moment either.

Son, I just want Ippo.

I hate bleach and the rest of the one piece, fairy tail, Naruto shit-ass.


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't be gay, Shion. One Piece is my baby! 

The reason why I'm worried about Naruto not being in the game as playable characters is because they aren't being advertised as part of the big three (One Piece, Toriko, and Dragon Ball Z). I'm beginning to suspect that the Naruto characters would probably end up being side/support characters similarly to Marvel vs. Capcom games.

I'm really hoping all verses will have badass villains playable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

speaking of Mahvel.. how epic could this be if it is a 2D fighter?


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 26, 2013)

Probably won't happen considering how lazy Capcom is and how they always rehash their models. Also, 2-D sprites are also harder to make than 3-D believe it or not.

Still, lazy ass Capcom can also take a page out of neatherealm's book and just strictly use Marvel characters only.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

if Capcom published this game we'd only have Toriko, Luffy and Goku in the main roster.. and Ichigo and Naruto as DLC 

they could seriously go with the 2.5D thing like with Street Fighter IV and Mavhel 3..


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

Them games sucked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

they sucked cuz of stupid ass decisions like Ultras and X-Factor


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

bummer..

at least Toriko is looking like he's gonna fist him in that scan


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not gonna say "I told you so" 


































































But I told you so


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

it's not like anybody said that it wont happen


----------



## MysticBlade (Mar 27, 2013)

this game looks fucking incredible, the graphics are not bad either.
i wonder if they'll add some of toriko's current techniques, how epic would it be if he had fork cannon or nail gun? 

they better add multiplayer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

MysticBlade said:


> this game looks fucking incredible, the graphics are not bad either.
> i wonder if they'll add some of toriko's current techniques, how epic would it be if he had fork cannon or nail gun?
> 
> *they better add multiplayer. *



Project *Versus *J


----------



## MysticBlade (Mar 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> Project *Versus *J



multiplayer, as in *ONLINE PLAY*?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

well you didn't specify now did you? usually online play is called online multiplayer which is really also the norm for fighting games these last 3-4 years..


----------



## MysticBlade (Mar 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> well you didn't specify now did you? usually online play is called online multiplayer which is really also the norm for fighting games these last 3-4 years..



obviously it has a Versus mod, that much is given seeing how it's a game that's focused on shonen characters facing off. though i guess i should have specify which was it, then again. it should've been obvious to which i was refereeing to. i don't usually play single player/offline games for long, here's hoping they'll include a online multiplayer option.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

there's a 95% chance that it will. Unfortunately


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

Theres a 99% chance that it will. What fighting game released in the last 5 years (handhelds included) didn't have online mode? Online is an absolute given. Stuff like story mode, roster, levels and shit are what we should be wondering. It's like wondering if the next Halo will have team deathmatch. 

Now whether or not it'll have good netcode is the real question.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

I dunno there's a very slight chance that it wont 

I mean there's even a chance that it might not get localized. also slim, but possible.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

Localization is definitely a problem if we start seeing characters that aren't the big US shonen cast. That's what killed the amazing Jump from ever being released outside Japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

shit.. it's gonna be filled with Nardo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wont it?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> shit.. it's gonna be filled with Nardo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wont it?



If it gets released in the US, probably yes.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2013)

God fuck me...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

we'll probably just have Toriko from Toriko


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

Khris said:


> shit.. it's gonna be filled with Nardo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wont it?




Narita ultimate ninja storm 4 x DBZ with a few shonen tripe guest characters thrown in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

those guests will be support only


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 27, 2013)

Call me when Yusuke is confirmed.


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder if there is going to be a US release?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sengoku said:


> I wonder if there is going to be a US release?



Nope. **


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't read too much shonen, but from what I've read, hopefully Ichigo, Tsuna, Medaka, and Yusuke make it in.

I wish Full Metal Alchemist was a Shonen Jump manga.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> God fuck me...



I've got lube


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

fuck a US/EU release  

I'd rather just play this shit with the japanese text and all than get a roster filled with Nardo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and 5-6 Goku skins 

I also want some Kubo characters in there


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 27, 2013)

now there need to be the Sauce.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 27, 2013)

I want a better artstyle. Make it extremely cel-shaded and unbelievably stylish. A black and white optional filter would be incredible.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

The sauce.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 28, 2013)

Sauce-ke-kun? YUKATAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Spaghetti and shit.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2013)

This game looks great.



Olivia said:


> I wish Full Metal Alchemist was a Shonen Jump manga.



Me too.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

It's not?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Naruto needs Goku on his side to compete with Luffy and Toriko.. 

at least they got the power scaling right


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 3, 2013)

Alright, here are my predictions on who or what series will be  in the game


*Spoiler*: _Most Likley_ 




Naruto from Naruto (Naruto is currently popular in Japan)  |  Conformed
Ichigo from Bleach (Bleach is still popular even without it anime)
Ryotsu from Kochikame (The series is huge in Japan and ongoing from the 70's)
Kinnikuman from Kinnikuman (It has a chance due to its popularity)
Jotaro Kujo from JoJo (The series is huge in japan and since Bandai Namco is making that jojo game, they can probably convert the models for Jotaro and add him there.)
Gintoki Sakata from Gintama (Probably be in it for special demands from the fans)
Seiya from Saint Seiya (It has a chance due to its popularity)
Arale from Dr.Slump (Just because)
Kenshiro From Hokuto No Ken (Since it's the series 30th anniversary this year and that)
Gon from HunterxHunter (Just because)
Kenshin From Rurouni Kenshin(Kenshin was quite popular and the same company who are making this game, Bandai Namco, made Rurouni Kenshin Saisen)





*Spoiler*: _Maybe_ 




Momotaro from Sakigake Otokojuku (the series was popular around 80's and 90's, but its not as popular today)
L or Light from (Unless they make them something special like Phoenix wright, I can't see how they are fit with the rest of fighters)
Medaka Kurokami From Medaka box (even if the anime is going well now, I doubt that she will appear in this game. Or should I say it, that I don't want her to appear)
Nasu from Fairy Tail (Since the series is bigger in Japan than here)
Yusuke from Yu Yu Hakusho (the series wasn't popular in Japan, it can get another chance if it gets support from America.)




It would also be fine if they brought in the main villains from the series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2013)

some of these aren't from the jump mag.. also, I'd like them to focus more on roster balancing than fan-service..


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 3, 2013)

Khris said:


> some of these aren't from the jump mag.. also, I'd like them to focus more on roster balancing than fan-service..


Oh, I always fought shonen Sunday was the same thing. Oh well


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 3, 2013)

I really would love to see the following from Saint Seiya:

Pegasus Seiya
Phoenix Ikki
Gemini Saga 

Kenshiro, Raoh, Jotaro and Dio are characters I would really love to see


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

This guy. ^


----------



## Sengoku (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope they keep a low numbered series. Seems like if they introduce more, there will be less characters from each series.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll be disappointed if Jotaro isn't in this bitch.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 6, 2013)

Game needs Dio and Kenshiro.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GjrFoSvz25c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you guess who's in the background? 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Jaruka (Apr 7, 2013)

Shame they just showed off a number of specials, would loved to have seen some combination attacks or something like that. The animations look slick and the graphics look far better in motion and less clay-like than in screenshots.

I also wonder if Goku transforms for an attack or if we can transform in this game, if so I wonder how it'll be handled. 

I do hope for transformations though but some (the Susano'os of the genre) wouldn't work but I'd imagine people would be annoyed if they couldn't play as Super Saiyans or use Bankai (I'm assuming Bleach will be in this)


----------



## Jaga (Apr 7, 2013)

i just wet my pants!! hot damn!!! :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

That Naruto and Goku and Luffy all together at least!! :amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 7, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> [YOUTUBE]GjrFoSvz25c[/YOUTUBE]



god awful japanese voice actor of goku.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 7, 2013)

Unfortunately that trailer confirmed what I was thinking. I'm passing on this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 8, 2013)

that Rasen Shuriken was terrible it looked like basic energy rather than elemental wind energy.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> god awful japanese voice actor of goku.



Masako Nozawa is a legend. She's voiced countless young boy characters for decades. 
While her still voicing an adult Goku may not be to my liking, she still deserves some respect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> [YOUTUBE]GjrFoSvz25c[/YOUTUBE]



showed a little.. but still, that was a good start..


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2013)

Any hope of this game coming to the US?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder who will be the final boss?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't get how Toriko could be considered even in the same league as the other three.



Linkdarkside said:


> god awful japanese voice actor of goku.



I just can't stand the Japanese VA for Goku too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 8, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Any hope of this game coming to the US?


Not a chance.



Black Wraith said:


> I don't get how Toriko could be considered even in the same league as the other three.



He's a popular character in Japan.



DarkLordDragon said:


> I wonder who will be the final boss?



Probably Frieza or Madara or some shit like that. Unless they make an original character to be the villain. Which i hope they do.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice trailer.

Good shit, can't believe Masako Nozawa is still voicing Son Goku after all this time, since 80's.

I hope for a EU release sometime. Since Toriko is published here as well as all the others characters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 8, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Masako Nozawa is a legend. She's voiced countless young boy characters for decades.
> While her still voicing an adult Goku may not be to my liking, she still deserves some respect.



doent matter she even god awful at voicing kid goku whit her quirky voice he sound mentally challenge.Naruto and Luffy are voiced by female voice actors and they sound much better than Goku.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> that Rasen Shuriken was terrible it looked like basic energy rather than elemental wind energy.



Naruto sucks anyway. 

Trailer looks like game could be a NUNS3 hybrid style play with Jump characters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Naruto sucks anyway.
> 
> Trailer looks like game could be a NUNS3 hybrid style play with Jump characters.



How can you say that he sucks before the game is even out ?

He may be top tier material who knows.

That's all for tier related talking.

Anyway, This game gives me some serious Battlestadium DON vibes


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

He sucks.

I say so because I'm Shion.

I say what I want.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2013)

Naruto sucks cuz Naruto sucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

Right there^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 8, 2013)

this is my character prediction of the confirmed series

*Naruto*
Naruto Uzumaki
Sasuke Uchiha
Orochimaru

*DBZ*
Goku
Vegeta
Frieza


i dont give a darn about One Shit and specialty Toriko.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> doent matter she even god awful at voicing kid goku whit her quirky voice he sound mentally challenge.Naruto and Luffy are voiced by female voice actors and they sound much better than Goku.



What a terrible opinion. 
She was Goku before you even knew what DB was. She is THE original Goku.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

It's all good bra.. he just don't know.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Apr 8, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> doent matter she even god awful at voicing kid goku whit her quirky voice he sound mentally challenge.Naruto and Luffy are voiced by female voice actors and they sound much better than Goku.



Agreed japanese Va Goku,Gigantic and Goku family was a big miss cast.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> What a terrible opinion.
> She was Goku before you even knew what DB was. She is THE original Goku.



THE original Goku's voice sucked.

:amazed


----------



## DedValve (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe THE original Goku was good back in those DB days but get that shit out of here when your a planet destroying superman that has 2 children that can eat planets when their bored and still sound like a whiny 9 year old bitch.

Even fucking Naruto sounds more like a man. Believe it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

Gold. ^

Goddamn motherfucking golddigging GOLD.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 10, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Maybe THE original Goku was good back in those DB days but get that shit out of here when your a planet destroying superman that has 2 children that can eat planets when their bored and still sound like a whiny 9 year old bitch.
> 
> Even fucking Naruto sounds more like a man. Believe it.



The voice matches Goku's personality.

He's an pure, carefree man-child, even though he's a grandfather.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 10, 2013)

That's the stupidest thing I've ever read.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto will be God tier.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 23, 2013)

new scan!!! no new characters shown but it looks like it has a few new screenshots


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke potara fusion would be awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Naruto and Sasuke potara fusion would be awesome.



please no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Kenshin


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally an update.

Now get me Dio and Kenshiro.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 5, 2013)

Kenshin! 

Gimme Yusuke, Jotaro, and Kenshiro next. 






Oh, and Ichigo's in too.....


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 5, 2013)

Pre timeskip Ichigo...


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 5, 2013)

Yay sword users!...But why pre-time skip Ichigo must wonder?

Anyway all I need now is Yusuke, and will nothing give 2 fucks about anyone else, I will be happy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)

very awesome unlike Toriko and Luffy ,i like Kenshin and Ichigo.

also Planet Namek.

*
Characters that i like*
1.Naruto
2.Goku
3.Kenshin
4.Ichigo

*
Characters that i don't give a shit.*
1.Toriko
2.Luffy


----------



## Justice (Jun 5, 2013)

Jotaro,Kenshiro, Yoh,  Gon, and Yusuke please.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 5, 2013)

i hope they have at least 5 characters from each show. Sakura, Sasuke, Kakashi, and Madara are musts from Naruto. Vegeta, Gohan, (future) Trunks, and Cell from DBZ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> very awesome unlike Toriko and Luffy ,i like Kenshin and Ichigo.
> 
> also Planet Namek.
> 
> ...



Well, now we know that you hate quality manga/characters 



Jaga said:


> i hope they have at least 5 characters from each show. Sakura, Sasuke, Kakashi, and Madara are musts from Naruto. Vegeta, Gohan, (future) Trunks, and Cell from DBZ.



Sakura? 

They must include da king and his royal subject  

Madara is like the worst villain ever.  

Ace vs. Itachi and Kisame vs. Jinbie


----------



## valerian (Jun 5, 2013)

Bastard is a part of Jump, right? Do you think they could allow Dark Schneider in this? 



Phoenix Hawk said:


> Jotaro,Kenshiro, Yoh, *Gon*, and Yusuke please.



Fuck that, give me Killua instead.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 6, 2013)

valerian said:


> Bastard is a part of Jump, right? Do you think they could allow Dark Schneider in this?



Bastard was a part of Shounen Jump a long time ago, and then it moved to a different magazine at some point during it's run. So either they wont use him at all or they'll just use him at whatever point he was at before Bastard was moved from jump.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 6, 2013)

killua, yusuke are what i m waiting for but good to have a sword user


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2013)

I want Oga


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a feeling that certain Jump protagonists that aren't fighters (Light from Death Note, Ryotsu from Kochikame, Sakuragi from Slam Dunk) will be added as support characters.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 6, 2013)

<3 Kenshin





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Finally an update.
> 
> Now get me Dio and Kenshiro.


oh yes, if they also add in Raoh or Jotaro in, that would be great.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 6, 2013)

Ill shit my pants if they include either Yusuke, Allen, or Dark Schneider


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 6, 2013)

Well if any Jojo characters get in it'll at least be Dio and Jotaro. They are the two most popular out of the series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 6, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> <3 Kenshinoh yes, if they also add in Raoh or Jotaro in, that would be great.



All four would be greatest thing.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yusuke honestly has to be in this game I will be completely suprised and angry if he isn't. 


Plus look how much silhouettes were in the background of that trailer this game should have tons of people.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> All four would be greatest thing.


Indeed.

Tho I'm kind of sad that its only Shonen Jump and not Shonen in general


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 7, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Tho I'm kind of sad that its only Shonen Jump and not Shonen in general



When was it stated that it was only Shonen Jump?


----------



## slickcat (Jun 7, 2013)

my guess is that they are deliberately going to withhold some powers of all characters so that they can make a sequel if its successful. just a hunch


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 7, 2013)

What they should do is add the major villians of each franchise. Tobi and or Madara, Frieza, Blackbeard, Aizen, etc..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2013)

i hope that only character from fighting or adventure shonen appears playable.



BlazingInferno said:


> What they should do is add the major villians of each franchise. Tobi and or Madara, Frieza, Blackbeard, Aizen, etc..



yeah,for Naruto i expect Orochimaru or Tobi as they had the most screen time or Pain as his fight was very important to Naruto(character),for DBZ i expect Frieza as he the reason Goku unlocked SS.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> When was it stated that it was only Shonen Jump?


Pretty much what the characters are now and the "J" in the title probably stands form Jump.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Pretty much what the characters are now and the "J" in the title probably stands form Jump.



True. Doesn't mean they can't use other characters they have access to. It's just Shonen Jump characters are some of their most popular.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> True. Doesn't mean they can't use other characters they have access to. It's just Shonen Jump characters are some of their most popular.



on top of the logo it says shonen jump


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> on top of the logo it says shonen jump



Yep. And that still doesn't mean they can't use the other characters they have access to.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yep. And that still doesn't mean they can't use the other characters they have access to.



true      .


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would be happy if they did so in secret.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2013)

I hope they can add Seiya too.

Yoh from Shaman King perhaps?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

Well the big theme this year for Shounen is Good vs Evil. 

Luffy being the main hero, and Doflamingo being the main villain. So I think the Don can get it. 

So Frieza, Starjyuun, and Madara will most def be in if each series gets there own villain.

Seiya and Yoh were in the last game so they most def should be in this one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2013)

Still needs Dio and Kenshiro.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

Kenshiro and Dio were both in the last game as well. 

I don't know if being in the last game states that you'll be in this one, but they were.

So was Raoh.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope they make this international and not another Japan only.

Also, we want to see another trailer.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 23, 2013)

new scans! they confirm team attacks!!! looks very cool to me. flying dragon +  kamehameha + rasenshuriken!!! pretty bad ass there!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

HUDs look strange. But I just wanna see in-game gameplay already.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 23, 2013)

I saw some comments that mention that it looks like Dragon Ball Zenkai Battle Royale.
That I can see. Although, it looks a little less clunky.

[YOUTUBE]J0ug5rVlX48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 25, 2013)

Also, it seems that Namek is one of the playable stages judging from the footages.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Two on Two battles. :amazed 

Yay. Now I'm more pumped.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2013)

They need to put potara fusions.:33:amazed


----------



## Justice (Jun 25, 2013)

You know what would be awesome? Ultimate customization. Like you could swap two characters movesets and attires. Also, you could change the color of the attires too.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it would be cool enough with customize cloth and props.

It's the same company who made the Tekken games customization after all.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2013)

Seriously???


----------



## Monna (Jun 26, 2013)

Great... we get fighters from comedy manga series again.

Complete waste of character slots.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, we all knew this was going to happen.  

I like it though. Although it's weird seeing how they'll do in 2 on 2 match or the combination attack.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck Yeah Gintoki. Best part is Gintama's actually had enough serious arcs and action scenes for them to actually give Gin some serious attacks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 26, 2013)

I am disapoint.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 26, 2013)

Why is everyone upset with two comedy characters getting in? We had the same thing in Jump Superstars and Jump Ultimate Stars


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2013)

It likely won't be only two.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

If you're dissapointed then you must not be used to a Jump vs. game

All characters from Shounen jump who are popular normally get in.

Considering Kochikame is the third highest selling manga, and the longest running. It doesn't come as a shock.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not disappointed seeing Gintoki and Ryotsu conformed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 26, 2013)

lol @ the disappointment towards these two new additions.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Before we had two new swordsmen, now we got two gag character?

What will the next two be?


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 26, 2013)

I just hope they add Yu Yu Hakusho characters


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 27, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Before we had two new swordsmen, now we got two gag character?
> 
> What will the next two be?



If they're doing it by Power, Humor, and Knowledge types like in the last two Jump games then we could get two knowledge characters next.

Not counting Goku, Naruto, Luffy, and Toriko, the reveals have been two of each type.

Power- Ichigo and Kenshin
Humor- Gintoki and Ryotsu

A knowledge character would be a character that mainly fights with their head and works on outsmarting their opponent  (Kurama from YYH, basically any Jojo character, Light from Death Note, etc.)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2013)

I like where this game is going.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dio better be next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2013)

Gintoki


----------



## Justice (Jun 27, 2013)

Characters that are likely:
Jotaro
Kenshiro
Yusuke
Gon
Pegasus Seiya
Medaka
Oga
Darsh
Yoh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm all for Yusuke and Seiya.

Wished Edward Elric could make it too, but maybe not since he wasn't published in WSJ.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Yuusuke
Gon 
Sakuragi
Jotaro 
Yoh
Seiya

I'm pretty sure will be in, but I'm still hoping and praying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2013)

Waiting for that Zebul Blast


----------



## Jaga (Jun 27, 2013)

english scans for j-stars!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2013)

I need Medaka.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok so from the translated scan there are two bits of info that stand out, each character will have a super move and an act which is like a mode. 
Goku has Super Saiyan, Gintoki has a scooter and Ryotsu has a bike. 
I wonder what other cool acts there will be guessing most will be transformations like Naruto and Ichigos. 

And they better add in Battousai mode for Kenshin to make him look badass.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2013)

*still hopes for an EU release*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2013)

Besides characters like Yusuke Urameshi, Pegasus Seiya and Yoh Asakura, could Tsuna Sawada also be in this game? 



CoolTaff12 said:


> Ok so from the translated scan there are two bits of info that stand out, each character will have a super move and an act which is like a mode.
> Goku has Super Saiyan, Gintoki has a scooter and Ryotsu has a bike.
> I wonder what other cool acts there will be guessing most will be transformations like Naruto and Ichigos.
> 
> And they better add in Battousai mode for Kenshin to make him look badass.



For Naruto it might be Sage Mode, but I think it depends if they are planning on incorporating the current one, which also has KCM (Bijuu Mode while powerful has few new attacks). Luffy here for example is from Part II and is stronger than his Part I self...maybe his "act" will involve Haki?

For Ichigo it could be his his ,  or just when he dons his Hollow mask.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 28, 2013)

He could be since Hitman Reborn was pretty damn popular at one point. and yes we definitely need some Medaka Box characters. Was there ever a specific number on how big the roster for this game would be? Since they're working with PS3 and PSVita they've got a lot of room to work with.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah Reborn was popular so Tsuna should get in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 28, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Why is everyone upset with two comedy characters getting in? We had the same thing in Jump Superstars and Jump Ultimate Stars



Cuz this entry could have been diferent whit adventure and figthing shonen characters only.comedy characters that are fine like Hercule from DBZ and even Bobobo characters since they can figth.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 28, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Cuz this entry could have been diferent whit adventure and figthing shonen characters only.comedy characters that are fine like Hercule from DBZ and even Bobobo characters since they can figth.



Ignoring the fact that one of the confirmed comedy characters can fight also. (Gintoki)

I should also point out that KochiKame was in a DBZ One Piece crossover and even crossed over with DBZ. (he scared off Frieza )

Kochira Namekkusei Doragon Kōen Mae Hashutsujo


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

You can't have a crossover Shounen Jump game without Kochikame. The third highest selling manga, and the longest running one in Jump.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 28, 2013)

The fact that Frieza was scared off by a KochiKame character is enough to warrant his inclusion.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, even if the western audience knows very little about Ryotsu, he's one of the famous character in japan.

Hell, they even have a golden statue of him there.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Jun 29, 2013)

I think the following should be in thanks to their contribution to Jump:

Ryuji Takane (Ring Ni Kakero)
Tsubasa (Captain Tsubasa)
Pegasus Seiya (Saint Seiya)
Sakigake Outokou


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 29, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> If they're doing it by Power, Humor, and Knowledge types like in the last two Jump games then we could get two knowledge characters next.
> 
> Not counting Goku, Naruto, Luffy, and Toriko, the reveals have been two of each type.
> 
> ...



I dunno about Light, they could make him like M.Vs.C Phoenix Wright.

If knowledge is next, then Im expecting Jotaro or Yugi.

Beside, it could also be sports.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 29, 2013)

The Prince of Tennis on Namek.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it confirmed that the game is coming out late this year?

I think one of the scans mentioned TBA 2013.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 30, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Is it confirmed that the game is coming out late this year?.


It says Undecided.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2013)

yesterday Saiyan Island posted two new scans.


----------



## Justice (Jul 19, 2013)

I was hoping for Yusuke.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 19, 2013)

More screenshots from the game



A new group photo.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Also a new stage has been conformed. Looks like it's from Toriko. (Vegetable Sky)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 19, 2013)

And it looks like konoha village is another stage in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2013)

the hidden leaf village look sexy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2013)

They would sell way more if they released here in the US as well  but I'm sure one of the big reasons they can't is cuz most of the Jump series are owned by different people


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> They would sell way more if they released here in the US as well  but I'm sure one of the big reasons they can't is cuz most of the Jump series are owned by different people



well  Viz and FUNI have most of revealed franchise licenses, only problems are Ruroni Kenshin and Gintama which anime's are licensed by a different company but the good thing is that Viz own the manga rights of both and Kochira Katsushika haven't even been licensed  by any one ,they can easily fix that by removing Kankichi Ryotsu.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

The cast looks beautiful as of now.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2013)

I want Jotaro already


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> They would sell way more if they released here in the US as well  but I'm sure one of the big reasons they can't is cuz most of the Jump series are owned by different people


I can't see a problem getting it international, except for kochikame, they very much against anything kochikame related outside of Japan 



Zidane said:


> I want Jotaro already


I want him and Kenshiro already


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

Why is that? About Kochikame?


----------



## Arago (Jul 21, 2013)

Game lacks:

Yusuke
Kenshiro
Jotaro
Taikoubou
Yoh


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Why is that? About Kochikame?


Kochikame is another name for Kochira Katsushika.

As for it, they don't take kindly to any of their material being shown outside of Japan.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> I can't see a problem getting it international



What about Viz, Funimation and the other dub companies? I haven't seen a collaboration between those companies before. How would that be possible  



> Kochikame is another name for Kochira Katsushika.
> 
> As for it, they don't take kindly to any of their material being shown outside of Japan.


 
Racists


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 23, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> What about Viz, Funimation and the other dub companies? I haven't seen a collaboration between those companies before. How would that be possible
> 
> Racists


It's a mystery to me why they are doing this.

The manga is one of the successful mangas in japan (Sold over 155 million copies since last year; the third best-selling manga series of all time), the same can be said for the anime but not as big.  So it can't be because of lack of money or popluarity.

Can it be that it focus on japan culture, which can be confusing for other contries?
No, its a mix of japanese and american culture which jokes are understandable for both parts. Not to mention that Crayon Shin Chan, a series mostly about jap culture jokes has been dubbed on english (tho some edits has been made).

I seriously got no clue why none of the dub conpanies hasn't tried. The only thing english related I have seen is from fan sub of the movies and fan translation of some chapters.

So unless the creator or someone else does the anime, the chance of this game comming here is very little.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 24, 2013)

Definitely buying this if it comes to the states.

But if this has online, all we'll see are Naruto and Bleach characters. Then there will be people complaining that Fairy Tail isn't in this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 24, 2013)

This game will be legal issues up the ass if it tries to come to the states.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2013)

Arago said:


> Game lacks:
> 
> Yusuke
> Kenshiro
> ...



Add Seiya as well. And maybe Tsuna from Katekyo Hitman Reborn.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8fLZLLoaiO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaga (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 28, 2013)

Dat music 

Dat hype


----------



## Foxve (Jul 29, 2013)

Please tell me there will be a US release! Please


----------



## Monna (Jul 29, 2013)

I like the graphics. It's a bit nicer looking than most of the cell shaded anime games. Seems good so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

I just watched the trailer and this game looks awesome.

Seeing Naruto fight in Alabasta (I think) was just epic  I just finished reading the Alabasta arc (OP) so it's still fresh for me, lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2013)

Still needs more Hokuto No Jojo


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 29, 2013)

This looks epic.

I just hope that it has more depths than the DBZ games.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 29, 2013)

*ENGLISH SUBBED​*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XTjfroYrEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 29, 2013)

Naruto and Goku look the best of them all


so what whit that Gintoki guy can he copy moves?


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 29, 2013)

It's great to see that the environment is going to be based on the dragon ball games. (like a Sandbox fighter?)


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks awesome but I certainly hope theres more characters. I would really love for Yusuke to be in it. Or at least more characters from those series like Zoro, Vegeta, Sasuke, etc.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Please tell me there will be a US release! Please


You didn't read the previous page, didn't you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2013)

This needs a US release just as much as it needs English voice overs. In which it doesn't.


----------



## Monna (Jul 29, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Naruto and Goku look the best of them all
> 
> 
> so what whit that Gintoki guy can he copy moves?


Gintoki is just some guy who can do random things because he's supposed to be lulzy.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 29, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Naruto and Goku look the best of them all
> 
> 
> so what whit that Gintoki guy can he copy moves?



I doubt it,

Gintoki's Kamehameha is a reference to this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhhnN2Nlo28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2013)

The trailer look good!  I think most of them look pretty excellent, Luffy, Ichigo and Kenshin specially. I actually was expecting more moves from Naruto but that might change later. Though I noticed that Goku and Luffy both activated their own kind of transformations (Super Saiyan & Gear Second) and I saw Naruto use FRS by throwing it in the trailer, so I wonder if that unofficially confirms Sage Mode as well in his repertoire.

Agreed that we need more characters like Yusuke, Seiya, Yoh, Tsuna and so on plus other "rival-ish" types of competitors. And by looking at CoolTaff12's sig, could the likes of Inuyasha and/or Ranma also make it to the game? Where they in WSJ too once?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2013)

Nope neither of them were in WSJ


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The trailer look good!  I think most of them look pretty excellent, Luffy, Ichigo and Kenshin specially. I actually was expecting more moves from Naruto but that might change later. Though I noticed that Goku and Luffy both activated their own kind of transformations (Super Saiyan & Gear Second) and I saw Naruto use FRS by throwing it in the trailer, so I wonder if that unofficially confirms Sage Mode as well in his repertoire.
> 
> Agreed that we need more characters like Yusuke, Seiya, Yoh, Tsuna and so on plus other "rival-ish" types of competitors. And by looking at CoolTaff12's sig, could the likes of Inuyasha and/or Ranma also make it to the game? Where they in WSJ too once?


Sadly, Ranma and Inuyasha are Sundey Shonen and not weekly.

It would be great if they ever did a Shonen vs and not just characters from the weekly side, just to exploit series like Devilman, Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha Etc.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 30, 2013)

So while I doubt this game will come to the US I was wondering if it's about dubbing could they maybe just divide it between Funimation and Viz? Most of the characters in the game are either Funi or Viz dubbed, and the rest of the characters they could just leave in Japanese with subs. Though I doubt they would go through that effort. I don't see why it's not possible though.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope Medaka makes the cut. Not that I care about Medaka's character, but I do want Medaka Box to get some representation in the game, and as the main lead of her fighting manga, it'd be great to see her make the cut. (However, even though it recently had an anime, the manga finished, so there is some doubt whether she would make it)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 30, 2013)

Superrazien said:


> So while I doubt this game will come to the US I was wondering if it's about dubbing could they maybe just divide it between Funimation and Viz? Most of the characters in the game are either Funi or Viz dubbed, and the rest of the characters they could just leave in Japanese with subs. Though I doubt they would go through that effort. I don't see why it's not possible though.


Maybe, but I doubt it.

This isn't like Tekken when some people can speak English and some Japanese.





Olivia said:


> I hope Medaka makes the cut. Not that I care about Medaka's character, but I do want Medaka Box to get some representation in the game, and as the main lead of her fighting manga, it'd be great to see her make the cut. (However, even though it recently had an anime, the manga finished, so there is some doubt whether she would make it)


I agree expect for the part that it should be Medaka.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Z3dPEp0CxKg[/YOUTUBE]

A breakdown of the trailer.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 31, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Maybe, but I doubt it.
> 
> This isn't like Tekken when some people can speak English and some Japanese.
> I agree expect for the part that it should be Medaka.


I would much rather have it be Kumagawa (as he is the most popular character) or Zenkichi (as he is the 'secondary'-main character), but I just don't see them adding a character if it isn't Medaka, as all the other characters so far have been the main character.

But who knows, I don't.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 31, 2013)

If this source is legit, then this guy will be the next one to enter.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2013)

Interesting choice.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 31, 2013)

So if this guy has a demon hand.

Does that mean the the theme is demon slayer or special hand/arm?

If its demon slayer, I expect Yusuke.
If its special hand/arm, I expect Cobra.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

I think any character who appears in this figure set might have a good chance of being in the game.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope Gon will be playable. That'd be awesome and I think he has a good chance.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

EDIT: I was talking about the wrong Gon.


----------



## Justice (Aug 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I don't think Shonen Jump has access to Gon.



They do because Hunter x Hunter is a part of Shonen Jump and it's still ongoing. There's a lot of hiatuses, but Hunter x Hunter still makes it to the top 5 when it comes to sales. Also, it was on the Weekly Shonen Jump 45th anniversary cover. So Gon has a real good chance of being in the game. 

I wonder about Kenshiro.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> They do because Hunter x Hunter is a part of Shonen Jump and it's still ongoing. There's a lot of hiatuses, but Hunter x Hunter still makes it to the top 5 when it comes to sales. Also, it was on the Weekly Shonen Jump 45th anniversary cover. So Gon has a real good chance of being in the game.
> 
> I wonder about Kenshiro.



Fuck. I forgot about Hunter X Hunter. 

I was thinking about the dinosaur Gon.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 1, 2013)

A fucking dinosaur? 


[sp]Maybe [/sp]


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 1, 2013)

That Gon has very little chance to get in.

Beside, he already appeared in Tekken 3


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dino Gon>>>>>Gon. 

Dino Gon is so badass that he needs no dialogue!


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 1, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> If this source is legit, then this guy will be the next one to enter.



Fuck Yea Nube! They gotta give us Kinnikuman too. He's still pretty popular in japan.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 2, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Dino Gon>>>>>Gon.
> 
> Dino Gon is so badass that he needs no dialogue!


Making all those farts and fire balls


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nube seemes to be pretty much conformed by the author (Takeshi Okano) to appear in the game thought Twitter.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 6, 2013)

And here is the recent top character/series that the fans want in the game. Some top tens series that might be appear in the game.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2013)

No that's wrong, it's a list of the top ten series in Jump for different generations.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 6, 2013)

The Japanese variety program, Generation Tengoku, did the two hours special for Shounen Jump. They showed the top 10 series for all three generations, well technically their top 10 best series (you can see the generation gap): 

A Banana Generation (people who are above 60s)
01. Harenchi Gakuen
02. Dokonjou Gaeru
03. Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kōen-mae Hashutsujo
04. Samurai Giants
05. Otoko Ippiki Gaki Taishou
06. Dr. Slump
07. Mazinger Z
08. Play Ball
09. Cat's♥Eye
10. Circuit no Ohkami

A Kiwi Generation (people who are in 40s)
01. Dragon Ball
02. Kinnikuman
03. Slam Dunk
04. Hokuto no Ken
05. City Hunter
06. Captain Tsubasa
07. Highschool! Kimen-gumi
08. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
09. Kimagure Orange☆Road
10. Yu☆Yu☆Hakusho

A Mango Genereation (people who are in 20s)
01. One Piece
02. Hunter?Hunter
03. Naruto
04. Toriko
05. Bleach
06. Hikaru no Go
07. Yu☆Gi☆Oh
08. Gintama
09. Kuroko no Basket
10. Prince of Tennis


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh I see. Then the group on Facebook lied. -_-


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Alright, Yusuke and Gon made it!

Now give the other characters that we want.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dio and Kenshiro or bust.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, Gon!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2013)

Yusuke! 

Nice that both of Togashi's main characters made it. 

I hope Seiya can still make it.


----------



## KingofNone (Aug 7, 2013)

If Yugi and Yoh make it in then all the characters I want are in the game and I'll be happy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2013)

good that Yusuke is confirmed , i wonder if he will have his demon form. 

i don't care about the other character as i don't know from where he come from.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2013)

We need Kenshiro and Jotaro.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> We need Kenshiro and Jotaro.



And Raoh and Dio.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes!!
the togashi characters are in the game.
I knew they had to be, Happy to them especially yusuke gon's good too 



Eminem said:


> We need Kenshiro and Jotaro.



These are the next two I'm waiting for.

I want dio but I'm unsure if this game will be only protagonist


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 8, 2013)

If you want a good idea of who is going to be confirmed next, just look at the cover of JUS.


----------



## Arago (Aug 8, 2013)

Yusuke joined. Now this game is almost perfect.

We need now:

Kenshiro
Seiya
Yoh
Jotaro


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2013)

We need some Medaka Box representation. 

>Sounds like a broken record


----------



## Justice (Aug 8, 2013)

Glad that Yusuke and Gon got in! 

I wonder why they didn't give Yusuke his green uniform or his street clothes? 

Nevertheless, the scan is awesome.

Hope Jotaro is added.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 8, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> If you want a good idea of who is going to be confirmed next, just look at the cover of JUS.



Sounds good to me since I spot some of the ones I want: Yoh, Seiya and Tsuna.

I also recognize others like Kenshiro, Yugi/Yami, Tsubasa, Light and Kinnikuman.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 8, 2013)

This can help too.

Top 10 series from each generation of Jump:


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

If this game'll have Light, Tsuna and Yugi then it'll be pretty much perfect imo


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm going to make a guess, and say Seiya, and Tsuna are the next ones to make an appearance


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2013)

When is this game coming out?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 11, 2013)

This is fanmade, but this would be a cool character selection screen.






Zidane said:


> When is this game coming out?



We still don't have a release date yet.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Jotaro vs. Luffy vs. Goku vs. Yusuke.

Best match up.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Jotaro vs. Luffy vs. Goku vs. Yusuke.
> 
> Best match up.



nope, Naruto and Yusuke vs Ichigo and Luffy would be better.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 14, 2013)

Can someone translate this for me?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 14, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Can someone translate this for me?



Google translate gives me this:



Request to: Namco Bandai

Namco Bandai: We want the game victory vs. J-stars come out in Europe

         Request created by

         Toni Obredo

         Spain


You need not bent or subtitled in Spanish (although it would be nice), that is in English and you can buy in stores or ps store would suffice.
I'm sure there will be many sales and also benefit the company.



> To:
> Namco Bandai, game developer
> We want the game victory vs. J-stars come out in Europe
> 
> ...


----------



## Olivia (Aug 15, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> This is fanmade, but this would be a cool character selection screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like those characters.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2013)

Thus game would be the holy grail of games if it had that cast I would main Dark Schneider, Allen Walker, and Yusuke Urameshi


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jotaro and Kenshiro for me.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 15, 2013)

C'mon and make this reality.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 15, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> This is fanmade, but this would be a cool character selection screen.


*Street Fighter III character selection music plays in the background*


----------



## Jaga (Aug 19, 2013)

new j-stars scan!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Yusuke


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2013)

Yusuke look great ,what are the other character abilities?i don't know who he is


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _A more direct image to the scan{[/spoiler_ 





Looks like the tournament stage has been conformed.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 20, 2013)

So is this game only including the main character from each series?  At the very least it feels like it should contain some of the villains as well.  Oh well, it'll still be amazing with only the main ones.  Luffy alone is good enough for me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 21, 2013)

Hope you don't mind if I post the spread pic entirely here:


*Spoiler*: __ 








I like that they've confirmed the Dark Tournament as a battle stage.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 22, 2013)

It says that there's going to be a playable demo at TGS, which is September 19-22.

I hope we get some new characters confirmed beforehand.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2013)

Gomu Ningen said:


> So is this game only including the main character from each series?  At the very least it feels like it should contain some of the villains as well.  Oh well, it'll still be amazing with only the main ones.  Luffy alone is good enough for me.



Toguro would be awesome.

[YOUTUBE]DaNSqYKzZOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Aug 24, 2013)

Johnathan? Interesting choice if that's true.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 24, 2013)

Jonathan huh? Well that makes sense. He's a good choice.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 24, 2013)

Turns out this is for a board game.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Turns out this is for a board game.



There was an implied connection due to sharing the same name or something.

But you could be right; I'm just the messenger.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2013)

It looked weird anyways. Jonathon definitly doesn't have as good of a chance as Jotaro. Anime production I guess.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 24, 2013)

Everything else made sense honestly. Hell, Jonathan would actually be a cool addition. (But stand users have a better chance at getting in anyway)

But at least we know that Jojo is probably being considered or has been considered for this game.



Scizor said:


> There was an implied connection due to sharing the same name or something.
> 
> But you could be right; I'm just the messenger.



Both are probably unrelated in anyway besides name, having all star cast, and being made to celebrate an anniversary.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _I've found some screenshots_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Character concept art_


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 28, 2013)

*J-Stars Victory VS – Everything We Should Know*


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 28, 2013)

A few new pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2013)

Alabasta looks good. Based Zebra and Vegeta.  

I don't see Grandmaster Zoro. It's okay though. Because he'll get his own page next jump issue


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Zoro and Renji will probably be next.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 28, 2013)

I see this both as a good thing and a bad thing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

I still have hope for Kenshiro, Jotaro, Bobobo, and Pegasus Seiya.


----------



## Lishenron (Aug 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> SNIP


Yusuke possessed by Raizen? Niiice


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-WlEHzPGe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2013)

Sasuke and Vegeta look amazing.

and Yusuke Demon Form.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2013)

Aizen is next.


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2013)

So what are the chances any of these characters being playable?

Jotaro
Sakuragi
Dark Schneider
Taikoubou
Kenshiro
Yugi
Seiya
Kinnikuman 
Yoh

Are there any rumors or leaks as well?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

valerian said:


> So what are the chances any of these characters being playable?
> 
> Jotaro
> Sakuragi
> ...



No rumors.

There was an image of the J-Stars board game that people thought was part of the video game roster.

Jotaro should be a shoe in since J-Stars is being developed by Bandai. And seeing as JJBA All-Star battle is published/developed by Bandai and Cyber Connect 2 it shouldn't be that hard.

Kenshiro is a character that needs to be in but i am unsure of his chances. However, i'm positive he has a very good chance.

i'm not sure about the others.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Alabasta


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2013)

All this awesome news


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 28, 2013)

I didn't notice it at first, but Bijuu Naruto is in there with SSJ Goku, Vegeta, and Sasuke


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh also, i think Pegasus Seiya's chances are a lot better then i originally thought since i just remembered about the recent Saint Seiya game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> I see this both as a good thing and a bad thing.



I agree.
While I'm excited that Vegeta and Zebra are in (couldn't care less about Sauce), if they're going to add a rival and protagonist from the same series, that pretty much cuts the number of represented series in half.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

All i know is that if they don't have Kenshiro, Jotaro, Arale, Yugi, and Pegasus Seiya in this shit i'll probably pass up this game. (They NEED to be in it)

Oh and i'll probably be salty also.


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2013)

I can see them adding Teen Gohan, Sakura, Coco, Zoro, Nami and Rukia, maybe Killua and Hiei as well, the rest probably won't get secondary characters.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> I agree.
> While I'm excited that Vegeta and Zebra are in (couldn't care less about Sauce), if they're going to add a rival and protagonist from the same series, that pretty much cuts the number of represented series in half.


Yeah, but I doubt every main protagonist has a rival.
It would been better if they revealed them later on then just now.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> All i know is that if they don't have Kenshiro, Jotaro, Arale, Yugi, and Pegasus Seiya in this shit i'll probably pass up this game. (They NEED to be in it)
> 
> Oh and i'll probably be salty also.


There is no doubt that Jotaro will be in this game (due to the popularity).

Since we have rivals now, let me change my wish list.

Kenshiro - Raoh
Jotaro - Dio
Momotaro - Edajima
Pegasus Seiya - Other saint or Phoenix Ikki
Yugi
Light
Arale


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> All i know is that if they don't have Kenshiro, Jotaro, Arale, Yugi, and Pegasus Seiya in this shit i'll probably pass up this game. (They NEED to be in it)
> 
> Oh and i'll probably be salty also.



Also Shaman King guys. And maybe some Beezlebub characters, too.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Are they saying that this game will also be in English?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2013)

What battlefields are confirmed currently? I know Alabasta, Namekusein and Konoha are in it, but I think there should be more. 

I think having the VotE as a battleground for example would be great.

As for characters I'd like to see, Pegasus Seiya and Tsuna






8-Peacock-8 said:


>



Looks like their transformations will be playable as well. 

Mazoku Yusuke. Super Saiyan Goku & Vegeta plus Bijuu Naruto. 

Seems there won't be Sage Naruto though...maybe there should be a different scan confirming their transformations as fully playable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


>



man the Sauce look awesome i wonder if he have his EMS  considering that Goku,Vegeta and Naruto are in their awakenings or what ever they being called in this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

Wasted slots, wasted slots everywhere.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

I would say the only wasted slot is the Sasuke space.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> What battlefields are confirmed currently? I know Alabasta, Namekusein and Konoha are in it, but I think there should be more.



Theres a Toriko stage also. I forgot what it was called though.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2013)

Calling such important characters (in their respective series) 'wasted slots' is just silly imo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Calling such important characters (in their respective series) 'wasted slots' is just silly imo.



I only say Sauce is a waste because i dislike him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

The only characters more boring than a shonen jump main character are the rival characters, Vegeta being the exception of that bunch.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 28, 2013)

I am happy and also saddened by this news... with the announcement that it's not only main characters, that means these side characters are taking away from the total amount of represented series... now our chances of seeing some more obscure shit has been significantly lowered.

Don't get me wrong, I like Vegeta and I LOVE Zebura... but I'd rather just have more main characters honestly. This is the 45th anniversary game afterall, and it seems like we're only representing current running shit for the most part.

People I really want to see:

1.) Jotaro
2.) Kenshiro
3.) Seiya
4.) Sakuragi
5.) Yugi
6.) Bobobobobo
7.) Sena
8.) Koro-Sensei
9.) Kinnikunman
10.) Light Yagami

Those are my top 10, and all deserve a spot on the list. There are some others I don't care as much about Like Tsuna or Allen... but if I don't see a majority of the people I listed due to this side character shit ima be upset.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Badalight said:


> I am happy and also saddened by this news... with the announcement that it's not only main characters, that means these side characters are taking away from the total amount of represented series... now our chances of seeing some more obscure shit has been significantly lowered.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like Vegeta and I LOVE Zebura... but I'd rather just have more main characters honestly. This is the 45th anniversary game afterall, and it seems like we're only representing current running shit for the most part.
> 
> ...



I can tell you right now that Jotaro is basically a shoe in. (Seeing as Bandai is also working on Jojo's Bizarre Adventure All-Star Battle)

Kenshiro is mandatory and Bandai was also working on the most recent Saint Seiya game.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2013)

I really just want Dark Schneider and Allen Walker though they both seem like extremely unlikely candidates


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm really happy to see that there will be more than just the main characters in the game but at the same time like others have said now I'm unsure if this confirms all the series that will be represented.

I really wanted atleast 4 more series protagonists: Jotaro, Yoh, Seiya, and Kenshiro

But atleast now we'll get Zoro Hiei and Killua


----------



## Badalight (Aug 28, 2013)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> I'm really happy to see that there will be more than just the main characters in the game but at the same time like others have said now I'm unsure if this confirms all the series that will be represented.
> 
> I really wanted atleast 4 more series protagonists: Jotaro, Yoh, Seiya, and Kenshiro
> 
> But atleast now we'll get Zoro Hiei and Killua



Will we get Killua though? I feel like instead of villains, they are doing anti-heroes. That's why we got vegeta instead of piccolo, and perhaps why we got Zebura instead of sunny (who is much more popular).

I'd love Killua, but it's possible we could get Hisoka.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2013)

there should be fusions.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I only say Sauce is a waste because i dislike him.





Deathbringerpt said:


> The only characters more boring than a shonen jump main character are the rival characters, Vegeta being the exception of that bunch.



Regardless of taste they deserve a slot because they're important characters in their respective series.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2013)

Does this thing even have a release date yet?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2013)

No. **


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> there should be fusions.



Kenshiro and Jotaro?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2013)

Seiya and dark schneider


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Kenshiro and Jotaro?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh yeah.


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2013)

Badalight said:


> 10.) Light Yagami



How would he fight?


----------



## Badalight (Aug 29, 2013)

valerian said:


> How would he fight?



Don't know, how did he fight in the DS game? 

I'm sure they can think of something.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 29, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Don't know, how did he fight in the DS game?
> 
> I'm sure they can think of something.



He didn't fight in the DS games. He was just a support that used the death note to, I think, instantly kill an enemy or do something to them, I can't remember.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 29, 2013)

Meh. They turned Rohan into a fighting character in the jojos game. I wouldn't be surprised if they could come up with something.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Light: Throw pencils, throw apples, throw chips, use the scythe that he has in the manga covers, and use Ryuk to travel?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Olivia (Aug 29, 2013)

We need a representative from Medaka Box. 

Although I'm starting to be more convinced if we were to get Medaka, we'd also get Kumagawa, due to his immense popularity. But I'm certain that the first representative we'll see from Medaka Box, if we see one, will be Medaka. (Due to being the main character an all)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2013)

Olivia said:


> We need a representative from Medaka Box.
> 
> Although I'm starting to be more convinced if we were to get Medaka, we'd also get Kumagawa, due to his immense popularity. But I'm certain that the first representative we'll see from Medaka Box, if we see one, will be Medaka. (Due to being the main character an all)



Pretty much how it will go for that series.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice.

Still wish deep down that it was a general Shounen Jump heroes, that way we could get others like Edward Elric, Inuyasha, Natsu Dragneel, etc. (Personally I like Rin Okumura from Ao no Exorcist, even if he it isn't as popular or known as those three I just mentioned).

Hope the next to be confirmed are Seiya, Tsuna and Yoh.

I can't wait to see some gameplay from TGS.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 30, 2013)

When is TGS anyway?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2013)

Who knows. TGS is mysterious.


----------



## Mys??lf (Aug 30, 2013)

I wont buy this game unless Kenshiro joins the cast


----------



## Badalight (Aug 30, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice.
> 
> Still wish deep down that it was a *general Shounen Jump heroes*, that way we could get others like Edward Elric, Inuyasha, Natsu Dragneel, etc. (Personally I like Rin Okumura from Ao no Exorcist, even if he it isn't as popular or known as those three I just mentioned).
> 
> ...



Do you mean general "shounen" heroes? Because all of the people you listed arn't in shounen jump, or even in monthly shounen jump. It's a different magazine entirely.

Also if Yoh gets announced before Jotaro I will flip a fucking table.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jotaro and Kenshiro for TGS reveal.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay guys, hear me out.

I know that a lot of people here wants their favorite shonen characters to appear in this game to duke it out.  *But we shouldn't be thinking like that.*
What we should be thinking is what characters that could be unique or at least stand out from the rest.

For example, how many character already conformed have a variety of both long and short range attacks?
Yeah, pretty much everyone expect for one to three characters.
We should suggest characters like Jotaro and Kenshiro, who mostly haves short range attacks, but is packed with stuns and counter attacks (tho I do wonder how they are gonna work in Kenshiro's one-hit kill and Jotaros' Time Stop). 

Another suggestions could be
-Light and Yugi, for those who works through strategy.
-Kinnikuman, for those who loves to do combos
-Cobra, for those who just want long range fighter

You know, so that the game can have more play value and that most characters won't just be modified clones.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Light: Throw pencils, throw apples, throw chips, use the scythe that he has in the manga covers, and use Ryuk to travel?


So it's basically a epic Phoenix Wright clone?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kenshiro's Awkening form/super = Musou Tensei

Jotaro's Super = Time Stop + Rapid Punch


----------



## Badalight (Aug 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Jotaro and Kenshiro for TGS reveal.



They HAVE to be announced at the same time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2013)

Badalight said:


> They HAVE to be announced at the same time.



Have them have the ATATATATATATATATAT Vs. ORAORAORAORAORAORA during the trailer and have them wreck all the other characters also.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Aug 31, 2013)

Badalight said:


> They HAVE to be announced at the same time.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Have them have the ATATATATATATATATAT Vs. ORAORAORAORAORAORA during the trailer and have them wreck all the other characters also.


I would forgive Namco if they do so.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 4, 2013)

So heres a list of guys i think could be assists only.
*List of NPC/Assist ONLY Characters:*
Light
Ryuk
L
Jelly Jiggler
Gasser
Torpedo Girl
Krillin
Cell
Yamcha
Raditz
Master Roshi
Fat Buu
Eyeshield 21 characters
Prince of Tennis characters
Slam Dunk characters
Other sports manga
Rei
Toki
Souther
Polnareff
Kakyoin
Joseph Joestar (Young)
Jonathan Joestar
Gyro Zeppeli
Giorno Giovanna (Gold Experience/GER)
Jolyne Kujo
Josuke Higashikata
Rin (Toriko)
Komatsu
Tommyrod
Kenpachi Zaraki
Ginjo


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 4, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> When is TGS anyway?



If you are still curious, here it mentions September 19th








For the general public, 21st - 22nd


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh so its right around the corner. Hopefully we'll learn more about this game and the new guilty gear and ff15


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 4, 2013)

i wonder if Master Roshi,Genkai and Jiraiya will be in some form.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> i wonder if Master Roshi,Genkai and Jiraiya will be in some form.



They'll probably be supports.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2013)

New pics showing Gintoki and Kankichi:


*Spoiler*: __ 










I like how in the second picture Naruto and Goku are preparing to launch their attacks and Gintoki's in his bike like "lol I'm not taking part in any of this, Gintoki out".

Though the first pic is also funny.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2013)

So.....predictions on who will POSSIBLY be revealed at TGS? 

EDIT: No obvious choices like Kenshiro or Jotaro.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So.....predictions on who will POSSIBLY be revealed at TGS?



Zolo,Samanosuke and Kurama/Hiei.


----------



## Justice (Sep 13, 2013)

Jotaro should be announced next!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2013)

Seiya, Yoh and Kinnikuman I guess. And Tsuna.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 15, 2013)

ugh I just want the next characters announced...

Kenshiro, Jotaro, Seiya, Sakuragi

plz


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome characters first. Tsuna can come latter.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 17, 2013)

some images


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Sep 17, 2013)

Yusuke hit a homerun with Luffy as the ball.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope a lot really good secondary characters make it in.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 17, 2013)

New scan


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> New scan


----------



## Badalight (Sep 17, 2013)

Who the fuck is that on the left, lol. I recognize the character on the right... sorta. It's called jaguar or something >_>

I don't mind gag characters, but these guys over bobobo? Fuckkkkk.

Also, still no sports manga represented.

edit: Apparently Jaguar is support only, but the dude on the left which looks absolutely hideous and I've never heard of gets to be playable. Worst reveal everrrrr.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

Did God forsake this game or something? the hell is this?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2013)

Characters like these get in but Medaka hasn't been announced yet?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2013)

at least it confirm assist only characters.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 17, 2013)

WHO EVEN IS HE


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

They get announced but Zoro doesn't? Wtf


----------



## Justice (Sep 17, 2013)

Come on, at least announced all of the playable characters that everybody wants first. 

I want Darsh and Jotaro dammit!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2013)

What the fuck am I looking at?


----------



## Badalight (Sep 17, 2013)

Once again, Jaguar is support only.

But seriously, does anyone know who that other guy is? Even the articles are confused.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2013)

Probably a guy from a manga that hasn't been translated yet.


----------



## Xell (Sep 17, 2013)

Stick to Jump Ultimate Stars, guys!


----------



## Nardo6670 (Sep 17, 2013)

No^

/10 char


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2013)

Xell said:


> Stick to Jump Ultimate Stars, guys!



Can't make that comment until after this game comes out.


----------



## mana2000 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just a reminder, they target this game to Japanese people, not us. Maybe Jaguar and whoever that guy on the left are more popular than Kenshiro, Jotaro or whoever we want in Japan? 

I read that the guy on the is Taro Yamada from Chinyuki Taro to Yukai na Nakama-tachi. Never heard of that, so meh.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 17, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> New scan



great more shitty characters


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2013)

mana2000 said:


> Just a reminder, they target this game to Japanese people, not us. Maybe Jaguar and whoever that guy on the left are more popular than Kenshiro, Jotaro or whoever we want in Japan?
> 
> I read that the guy on the is Taro Yamada from Chinyuki Taro to Yukai na Nakama-tachi. Never heard of that, so meh.


Actually Kenshiro and Jotaro are probably more popular. Japanese SJ fans love Hokuto no Ken and JJBA. Also, if I remember correctly, both Fist of The North Star and JoJo are more popular then the franchise these two guys came from.


Ben Tennyson said:


> great more shitty characters



They're not shitty. Especially since we don't have gameplay of them yet. Plus one of them isn't a playable character.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 17, 2013)

lol, FOTN and Jojos are faaaaaar more popular than those other 2 series. Jaguar was middle of the road in weekly shounen jump - didn't even get an anime. Jojos ran in the magazine for the better part of 20 years, before moved to the monthly jump mag. It has had multiple anime adaptions and vidya games. FoTN is something everyone should be aware of...

As for the other series... I've honestly never even heard of it, nor was it on the recent list of "top 10 series from each generation" that the people at WSJ made.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2013)

That Baby/Retard/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thing pisses me so much. At least the other 2 joke characters are funny. This thing just makes me want to punch it in the face but I fear my hand will melt if I made contact. smh.



Olivia said:


> Characters like these get in but Medaka hasn't been announced yet?



This.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 18, 2013)

Jaguar is actually legit, but he's support only while the other guy is playable.

ughhh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay, no comment about those new support or not characters. :0



Lishenron said:


> some images
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Great images. I'm gonna have fun playing as Yusuke.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually Kenshiro and Jotaro are probably more popular. Japanese SJ fans love Hokuto no Ken and JJBA. Also, if I remember correctly, both Fist of The North Star and JoJo are more popular then the franchise these two guys came from.
> 
> 
> They're not shitty. Especially since we don't have gameplay of them yet. Plus one of them isn't a playable character.



they are shit because their designs suck and come from a comedy manga.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 18, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> they are shit because their designs suck and come from a comedy manga.



So does Gintoki.


----------



## mana2000 (Sep 18, 2013)

At least you can sure if these characters can make it, the more popular characters should make it too.

Still waiting for some female characters like Lenalee, Medaka, Eve, Kagura, Anna.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 18, 2013)

No Yugi yet?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bleach stage confirmed.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> No Yugi yet?


Yugi (and Kaiba?) would be great. I wonder how they would fight though? Just summoning all the time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Yugi (and Kaiba?) would be great. I wonder how they would fight though? Just summoning all the time.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yJIdQ1BU3Q[/YOUTUBE]


Ben Tennyson said:


> they are shit because their designs suck and come from a comedy manga.



Nope. This game is meant to be a celebration of Shonen Jump history and not a game to appease you or any of the other fools complaining about them..


----------



## Badalight (Sep 18, 2013)

But seriously, this Taro guy I'm sure had some mild success, but I'd color myself pretty knowledgeable about shounen jump history and I've never heard of this guy - plus he just hurts to look at...

And it is a bit upsetting that someone like Jaguar (who I imagine is not only more popular and more recent, but has been in these types of games before) appears as support while Taro is playable. I think the reverse would've been much much better. I have a feeling this guy got in because some higher up in WSJ really enjoyed that series.

Not that I mind more obscure and less popular characters getting in, but jesus christ look at him. I know he's from a gag manga but... eww


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 19, 2013)

So ugh...someone got a hands on of the game at TGS

TGS – J-Stars Victory VS Hands-On Preview



*Spoiler*: __ 





> There will always be a part of me that jumps immediately at the brawler titles that pit you and a friend in a fighting match against or together. As such, I poked Matt and skipped the hell out of the line (by mistake) to check out J-Stars Victory VS. No idea what it was, just saw Goku and said, “Oh hell yeah.”
> 
> The best way to describe J-Stars Victory VS is that it’s Shonen Jump propaganda. A fighter that featured (to us at the time of the demo) six characters from popular anime and manga titles from Shonen Jump (Goku, Ichigo, One Piece Guy, Blue Haired Dude, and finally Other Blue Haired Dude). It allowed up to two players and you can be teamed up or pitted against one another in a fighting match that spanned a big area.
> 
> ...







I think I'll wait for more articles+ impressions+gameplay videos rather than rely on_ that _article, however.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 19, 2013)

Dude doesn't even know Toriko. His opinion means nothing.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Sep 19, 2013)

i guess we should expect a new trailer or gameplay videos later on today, or this weekend.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 19, 2013)

Another gameplay impression




> A battle begins and we must say that we were disappointed by the graphics. Although the title is colored with a rather correct modeling of some heroes, coarse and mushy aliasing happens to us ruin the artistic part ... Large pixels litter each contour is a shame, ditto, or worse, during a battle in cooperation. The screen splits in some way and shows huge flaws in the image. Problem with the screen? Single beta? To find out, he will buy the final version of the beast.
> 
> However, the gameplay, the universe and the soundtrack is at the top. First, talk about the grip. It is simple, fast and efficient. A button for light attacks, another for heavy, one for jumping and special moves and you are satisfied. Who says fighting game, we mean a combination of keys to unleash devastating attacks. Rasengan by a small one, the Kame Hame Ha and there and voila. Another point sequences can be run as a team to complete a rival with class. In addition, decorations can be completely destroyed and interact with different protagonists.
> 
> Noise level is sublime. It screams everywhere, the development studio has used the sounds of different animated in this production, the melodies are rock'n roll, catchy and dynamic, you'll understand that there is nothing to say on this point. J-Stars Victory VS does not draw its strength from its visual rendering, but in a fun way and taking. With its atmosphere of madness, his dubbing of good quality, smooth gestures, petulant and energetic gameplay, this little gem will fill the heart of every lover of jap'animation, video games and brawls.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 19, 2013)

Double posting, but it's worth it.

Gameplay video from TGS


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Sep 19, 2013)

This game is starting to look pretty good, the stages are big as hell though.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 19, 2013)

"New" scans

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2013)

Awesome gameplay.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> Double posting, but it's worth it.
> 
> Gameplay video from TGS


----------



## Jaga (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_xJIrjS9SlI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bc0INbdnSKA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]q7mYSKvf4ZI[/YOUTUBE]


i am so importing this game!!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2013)

Glad to see that Biju Mode Naruto was finally officially confirmed.

Strange how Ichigo is the only one that isn't in his post time skip form, I wonder why they went with pre-time skip.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

Olivia said:


> *Glad to see that Biju Mode Naruto was finally officially confirmed.
> *


i wish it was the Sage Mode version.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2013)

I wish it was bijuu sage mode


----------



## Jaga (Sep 20, 2013)

multiplayer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBOjVckmJVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 20, 2013)

full length match


----------



## Jaga (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HmyzOrH2Ks[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Qb3-qrNOBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Sep 20, 2013)

TBH, the gameplay looks kind of messy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone else notice the blood splatter that temporarily blinds the player?


----------



## Badalight (Sep 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Anyone else notice the blood splatter that temporarily blinds the player?



I thought it was a pie that Gintoki threw.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2013)

It was a pie? I couldn't tell. I thought it was blood. (Which wouldn't surprise me for a MANGA based game)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wish it was bijuu sage mode



yeah its because it was just revealed in the manga but they just have to change his eyes and add the red marks below his eyes.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 20, 2013)

button configuration of the game. No translations yet though.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 20, 2013)

NEW TRAILER


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> NEW TRAILER


----------



## Xell (Sep 20, 2013)

So they're having the anime voice actors / actresses.

That's pretty neat. I was wondering if they were going to make the characters silent since this is apparently based off the manga.

Then again, the narrator in that trailer mentioned "NARUTO SHIPPUDEN" and "DRAGONBALL Z", which are anime only titles in Japan.. Hm.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Sep 21, 2013)

That trailer was epic. Yusuke, Zebra, and motherfuckin' Vegeta!

I've seen some demo gameplay, and I don't have a lot of complaints. 
Only problems I have are with the recovery time and the slow running speed. 

I expect there to be some tweaks made to the mechanics based on feedback from TGS.


----------



## Laillo (Sep 21, 2013)

Characters that must be playable too:

Seiya
Kenshiro
Jotaro
Bobobo
Atem
Yoh

From rivals:

Hiei
Saito Hajime
Zoro
Grimmjow
Killua


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2013)

The camera in the demo is a bit iffy. But not that bad honestly.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 21, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Characters that must be playable too:
> 
> Seiya
> Kenshiro
> ...



Don't forget villains now 

Frieza, Aizen, Tobi, Shishio, Toguro, etc


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2013)

Sage Mode also seems to be a transformation.

[YOUTUBE]QMlzagE37RU[/YOUTUBE].


----------



## Laillo (Sep 21, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Don't forget villains now
> 
> Frieza, Aizen, Tobi, Shishio, Toguro, etc



They don't allow villains.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2013)

The only villain we need is Dio Brando anyway.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 21, 2013)

Translated pic of controls


----------



## Badalight (Sep 21, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Characters that must be playable too:
> 
> Seiya
> Kenshiro
> ...



Hmm, not so sure about Zoro and Killua. Hisoka would probably be a better fit for the HXH "rival" (though I'd prefer Killua).


----------



## Laillo (Sep 21, 2013)

Law from One piece then? And Hisoka would be a good choice as well. Its just that Killua would be the obvious choice.


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2013)

No Yusuke, Gon and Kenshin gameplay? Or are they not in the latest build?


----------



## Badalight (Sep 21, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Law from One piece then? And Hisoka would be a good choice as well. Its just that Killua would be the obvious choice.



It's just that the term they use is "Rival". Killua and Gon are super bffs. That's why from Toriko we got someone like Zebura over Coco or Sunny who are much more popular and show up more frequently.

That's why I'd assume it'd be Hisoka.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice videos. The fights look crazy. I look forward to play as Yusuke in his Mazoku form. And Bijuu Naruto looked great in the trailer, though in that scan they did the same mistake the anime did with his seal, adding 

The transformations seem to be brief though. Hope that just as Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode are in, so is Naruto's KCM.

Just wished they had showed more of the battle stages.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 21, 2013)

If Medaka Box does get in, I hope that Kumagawa is the 'rival'. (Of course assuming like every series gets a rival)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2013)

Rivals...If Seiya and Yoh make it in then Phoenix Ikki and Len Tao/Tao Ren could be added as well.


----------



## Xell (Sep 21, 2013)

They should just add in as many characters as possible.


----------



## Laillo (Sep 21, 2013)

Badalight said:


> It's just that the term they use is "Rival". Killua and Gon are super bffs. That's why from Toriko we got someone like Zebura over Coco or Sunny who are much more popular and show up more frequently.
> 
> That's why I'd assume it'd be Hisoka.



Yeah i know what you mean.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 21, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The transformations seem to be brief though. Hope that just as Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode are in, so is Naruto's KCM.


Do we know if Sage Mode gets anything beyond the boost in strength? 

Like his Massive Rasengan or Kawazu Kumite during combos. 



Laillo said:


> They don't allow villains.


Well shit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess TGS is over and no more videos will come out.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Do we know if Sage Mode gets anything beyond the boost in strength?
> 
> Like his Massive Rasengan or Kawazu Kumite during combos.



So far it looks like it's just a boost in strenght and he gets covered in a blue chakra aura (I think it should be green since its natural energy). His combos looked the same I think, hopefully they'll upgrade him with all the things he is capable of doing in Sage Mode. And now that I think of it, the only character that starts a fight in a "mode" is Ichigo, he already has his Bankai released and is permanent throughout everything.

I've noticed too that Naruto here uses few of his Kage Bunshins, they appear only when he's about to finish a combo.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 24, 2013)

Better looking video from TGS. Also shows a bit of BM Naruto


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 25, 2013)

J-Stars Victory Vs. Gameplay In Detail


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## VanzZz (Oct 2, 2013)

meh... Kumagawa

Was hoping it will be Ajimu


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Medaka
>Announced before Jotaro
>Announced before Kenshiro
>Announced before Seiya
>Announced before Kinnikuman
>Announced before Yoh
>Announced before Yugi



But it's nice to see that Kumagawa made it.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 2, 2013)

Luffy still doesn't have a rival ?

They should just go with Law or Kidd


----------



## Olivia (Oct 2, 2013)

No complaints from me. 

Although it seems Kumagawa is support only if I read that correctly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh look, OBVIOUSLY GOING TO BE IN characters.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm liking that Medaka girl! hope Rukia, Nami, and Sakura are confirmed too! We need more girls!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2013)

better scan.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 2, 2013)

I was kinda hoping our first female character would be Arale.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> I was kinda hoping our first female character would be Arale.



It really SHOULD have been her.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Btw, it looks like Kenshin stage (where he fought Shishio) is in.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 3, 2013)

^Looks great in that case.

Maybe they'll give us Soul Society as a stage due to Ichigo's involvement.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^Looks great in that case.
> 
> Maybe they'll give us Soul Society as a stage due to Ichigo's involvement.



They did. it was in the creepy baby face things confirmation page.


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 12, 2013)

At 10:00 they talk about localizing the game.



Doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 12, 2013)

Need Villains to make an appearance. 

Especially Doflamingo and Madara.


----------



## Monna (Oct 13, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Need Villains to make an appearance.
> 
> Especially Doflamingo and Madara.


For villains I'd rather see Blackbeard and Obito


----------



## Badalight (Oct 13, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Need Villains to make an appearance.
> 
> Especially Doflamingo and Madara.



There probably won't be straight up villains. That's why they use the term "rival" because the characters announced are basically villain-esque. Sasuke, vegeta, etc... If they were going to include villains, then they wouldn't have included rivals. They would have chose more popular characters as well... like Sani from Toriko who is FAR more popular than zebura. Rivals are the villains, essentially.

From HXH it'll most likely be Hisoka. One Piece could be Black Beard, maybe Captain Kidd or Dlafmingo... not sure.

Bleach will most likely be Grimmjow, perhaps Ishida because of the current state of affairs in the manga.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well it took took her long enough.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2013)

FYI blue icons means support char.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2013)

So for Assists? K (I expected this from Rukia. Although, i thought Nami or Robin would be in before Boa)


----------



## Jaga (Oct 16, 2013)

MY BODY IS READY!!!!!


----------



## Badalight (Oct 16, 2013)

So Harem series finally get their characters... in the form of support. LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2013)

Woah. Hancock!? That was out of nowhere tbh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2013)

I was seriously expecting Robin to be the playable female One Piece rep


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 16, 2013)

boa before law? loll


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2013)

The Medaka Box girl is fully playable, it seems.
Rukia, Lala and the Nisekoi girl are support only.

Now where is Seiya ?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Medaka
> >Announced before *.*i


Dat tasty subversion and modernity.  *waves to nostalgia and 'cred*


----------



## Monna (Oct 17, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I was seriously expecting Robin to be the playable female One Piece rep


There is no way Hancock is actually playable


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

Hancock is the playable character while the other three are supports.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Why can't Rukia be a character?


----------



## Monna (Oct 18, 2013)

Would rather have had Robin or Nami. Ah well.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought maybe Zoro or Sanji (or both to have complete the Monster Trio) would have a chance to be added. Maybe they'll give us Ace? 

But yeah, I wanna see Seiya joining the roster.


----------



## Meigo (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't wait for this game to come out. I'm worried that it might not come out in the US or EU though. I might have to import it.
Lawl. Boa is a playable while Rukia and the rest are fodder supports. Talk about trolling the fans.

They better have Killua (HxH) and Ace in here.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 18, 2013)

Killua is going to happen. But we still need more from other franchises before we continue the already represented franchises.

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, Saint Seiya, Hokuto No Ken, Sakigake!! Otokojuku, Shamen King, and Kinnikuman are a few that should have had reps by now.


----------



## Meigo (Oct 18, 2013)

They better have my man Kenshiro and Dio Brando. Have they said anything about adding other verses that haven't been mentioned yet?

Killua is 100% to happen. Hopefully with Kanmuru.

From Yu Yu Hakusho i hope they add Hiei instead of Kuwabaro.

From One piece i hope they add Zoro, Ace or Law. I don't care which one as long as they atleast add one of them. Don't see Ace happening though. Logia is too OP.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 18, 2013)

Meigo said:


> They better have my man Kenshiro and Dio Brando. Have they said anything about adding other verses that haven't been mentioned yet?
> 
> Killua is 100% to happen. Hopefully with Kanmuru.
> 
> ...



I don't see Killua as 100% at all. Especially when the second characters are slated as "RIVALS". Killua certainly isn't Gon's Rival... if anyone is that would probably be Hisoka. I'd say he has a higher chance of being in.

Though I'd love for it to be Killua, he's my favorite hxh character. But I'm not holding my breath.

OPness isn't going to matter in a game where you can play as a regular cop and fight Goku.


----------



## Meigo (Oct 18, 2013)

Badalight said:


> I don't see Killua as 100% at all. Especially when the second characters are slated as "RIVALS". Killua certainly isn't Gon's Rival... if anyone is that would probably be Hisoka. I'd say he has a higher chance of being in.
> 
> Though I'd love for it to be Killua, he's my favorite hxh character. But I'm not holding my breath.



I don't see any way for Hisoka to be in it. I don't consider Hisoka a rival to Gon. He's just waiting for the right time to stomp him. Not to mention we haven't really seen what Hisoka is capable of. I'm leaning towards Killua since he's the deuteragonist.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 18, 2013)

If Boa can get in over Nami or Robin, Hisoka can get in.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 18, 2013)

So apparently this game has been trademarked in Europe.


----------



## Meigo (Oct 18, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If Boa can get in over Nami or Robin, Hisoka can get in.



Lol. You have a point.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 18, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> So apparently this game has been trademarked in Europe.



Thats probably in case they can bring it to the west.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 18, 2013)

Meigo said:


> I don't see any way for Hisoka to be in it. I don't consider Hisoka a rival to Gon. He's just waiting for the right time to stomp him. Not to mention we haven't really seen what Hisoka is capable of. I'm leaning towards Killua since he's the deuteragonist.



But they havn't announced "deuteragonists". The specific term they used for the secondary characters was "Rivals". It makes sense for Zebura, Sasuke, and Vegeta. Killua doesn't fit that, so on that logic they would have to choose the closest thing to a rival that Gon has which would be Hisoka. He's more of a rival than Zebura is to Toriko anyway. Hisoka is also stupid popular. He also has way more possible fighting moves than some of the characters already announced, so I don't see your point there.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

Badalight said:


> *I don't see Killua as 100% at all. Especially when the second characters are slated as "RIVALS". Killua certainly isn't Gon's Rival... if anyone is that would probably be Hisoka. I'd say he has a higher chance of being in.*
> 
> Though I'd love for it to be Killua, he's my favorite hxh character. But I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> OPness isn't going to matter in a game where you can play as a regular cop and fight Goku.



Boa breaks that 'rival' chain though.

Granted, I can't really see an accurate rival for Luffy, and I would personally prefer Hisoka over Killua.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 18, 2013)

But that's assuming Boa will fall under the rival category? Maybe they just needed females... maybe that is its own category. Or maybe she actually will fall under Rival... I don't know.

Also One Piece will probably have the most characters because it's One Piece, the most popular manga ever. I don't think we can expect more than 2 characters from hunterxhunter (assuming we even get a second).


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2013)

I was just assuming all series won't get more than two characters (at least playable). Maybe I'm just keeping my expectations low.

Regardless, I'd rather them put in a lot more series versus another One Piece rep for the moment.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree. I was fine with 1 rep per series to be honest... but I seriously doubt they are going to stop at Luffy and Hancock as the sole OP reps.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2013)

One Piece still needs an assist and a real rival character.


----------



## G (Oct 20, 2013)

I really don't wanna see Jotaro and Dio as the JJBA reps.
Why not characters from the newer parts?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2013)

G said:


> I really don't wanna see Jotaro and Dio as the JJBA reps.
> Why not characters from the newer parts?



Because Dio and Jotaro are the most popular.


----------



## G (Oct 20, 2013)

But Gyro & Funny would be awesome.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> One Piece still needs an assist and a real rival character.



Yup.

Boa doesn't really count as a One Piece rep, more like she counts as a female rep. They needed more female characters that can actually fight. SJ doesn't really have any strong female leads so they have to pick them from series already represented 

Aside from Medaka, you have Arale... and that's it? So that's probably why Boa got in, and I'm sure we'll see a few more prolific females announced (Sakura?).

So yeah, OP still has room for a rival and assist.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2013)

Speaking of rivals, Kuwabara could actually be added to the game. He is Yusuke's rival since his introduction, even though they also behave like best pals.

I'd be happy if he makes it, I like him and his Spirit Sword.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Yup.
> 
> Boa doesn't really count as a One Piece rep, more like she counts as a female rep. They needed more female characters that can actually fight. SJ doesn't really have any strong female leads so they have to pick them from series already represented
> 
> ...


Kiruko is the only other female rep i can think of that had a strong role in her series. (She was the main character)


----------



## Badalight (Oct 20, 2013)

Kuwabara could work, but Hiei could as well.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 20, 2013)

What i find more hilarious is the fanboys crying because hancock got selected , like this game isnt made for you ,should know


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 20, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Kuwabara could work, but Hiei could as well.



of Yusuke team Hiei is my favorite but he is kind of similar to Sasuke i think Kurama would be more unique, plus there his Yoko Kurama form which would be awesome.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> What i find more hilarious is the fanboys crying because hancock got selected , like this game isnt made for you ,should know



Fanboys are crying over the fact that gag characters and Medaka Box characters got into the game in general over other Naruto/Bleach/One Piece characters.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd personally want Kurama over Hiei and Kuwabara, but that's just personal taste.


----------



## G (Oct 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fanboys are crying over the fact that gag characters and Medaka Box characters got into the game in general over other Naruto/Bleach/One Piece characters.



That's only good imo, this game is supposed to have characters from a wide variety of Jump series after all.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2013)

G said:


> That's only good imo, this game is supposed to have characters from a wide variety of Jump series after all.



Well the game is basically Shonen Jump Smash bros on a 3D battlefield.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks beastly!


*Spoiler*: _Dark Tournament Grounds_ 














G said:


> But Gyro & Funny would be awesome.


Too bad this is a popular contest and not quilty.
Not to mention they belong to Ultra Jump now.
I guess the best senario is they come as supporters.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fanboys are crying over the fact that gag characters and *Medaka Box characters* got into the game in general over other Naruto/Bleach/One Piece characters.


I don't get why people got angry over that, Medaka Box is the series I wanted a rep from the most. 

Dat Dark Tournament stage lookin' good. 

Speaking of which, we haven't seen a HxH stage yet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2013)

It's because it's not main stream enough for them. I still laugh at the guys asking for SAO characters.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 21, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I'd personally want Kurama over Hiei and Kuwabara, but that's just personal taste.



For the love of me. I can't remember if it was Kuwabara or Kurama that was the only member of Team Urameshi not playable in Jump Ultimate Stars.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 21, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Looks beastly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They would have to be if they did get in. And even then it'd only be Gyro with barebones spin techniques. If I remember correctly Steel Ball Run was moved to Ultra Jump during the middle of the arc where Johnny got his powers and Funny valentine was still a fat guy with now powers.  But damn if we're going by popularity then as far as Jojo goes we'd end up getting Jotaro, Dio, and Giorno and/or Buccellati since 3 and 5 were the most popular parts.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 21, 2013)

No like, it literally is a popularity contest. There was a poll to decide which characters would get in.

If you expect to see anyone besides Jotaro or Dio for jojos, you're fooling yourself. As much as I'd love Joseph, he's not getting in. Same thing for other series. I too would personally want Kurama in, but I don't see him getting in over Hiei or Kuwabara.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Badalight (Oct 21, 2013)

21 anime themes, huh?

21 series represented?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2013)

So......You Wa Shock, Cha-La Head Cha-La, Pegasus Fantasy, and Bloody Stream?


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So......You Wa Shock, Cha-La Head Cha-La, Pegasus Fantasy, and Bloody Stream?


----------



## Monna (Oct 24, 2013)

Badalight said:


> If you expect to see anyone besides Jotaro or Dio for jojos, you're fooling yourself. As much as I'd love Joseph, he's not getting in. Same thing for other series. I too would personally want Kurama in, but I don't see him getting in over Hiei or Kuwabara.


Jotaro and Dio are all but confirmed as Jojo reps since the new anime will be coming out. Looking forward to their reveal the most.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Found this just a while ago


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2013)

> *J-Stars Victory VS ? Team Attacks, Transformations, Screenshots*
> 
> In J-Stars Victory VS, players can execute team attacks. These begin when two teammates lock-on to the same opponent. When one starts the attack and successfully connects, the lock-on cursor changes to a triangle, in which case both teammates hit the triangle button on the PS3/Vita controller in a timely fashion to deliver an epic team attack! In the screenshots below, we can see Luffy and Goku execute the attack flawlessly against Ichigo.
> 
> ...




Mazoku Yusuke looks awesome there. 



CoolTaff12 said:


> Found this just a while ago



Hmm unless I've missed something the only new thing there is that it seems the release date for the game will be on March 19th.


----------



## Monna (Nov 3, 2013)

An anime/manga game that actually has good graphics? I'm late to saying this but the textures are nice.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 3, 2013)

Was hoping that we would finally have a Kenshiro reveal. Oh well.

At least we got some nice screens of the transformations.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that Tsuna is out of the way.....Allen Walker and the Power 6 is complete.


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 6, 2013)

Is Kagura playable or just support ?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 6, 2013)

The blue icon means she's support.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 6, 2013)

And this time the theme was, " Guys with babies".


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Nov 6, 2013)

Oga and Shitty Tsuna are in the game :33

Now if only Allen can get in the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2013)

Oga 

I can't wait for it.

ZEBUL BLASTOUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Badalight (Nov 6, 2013)

Still no one I truly wanted.

Jotaro/Dio
Kenshiro
Seiya
Sakuragi
Koro Sensei
Neuro
Yugi
Bobobo


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that they are rounding up recent shonen jump character and make the other either DLC or unlockable.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 6, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they are rounding up recent shonen jump character and make the other either DLC or unlockable.



But we have a Saint Seiya and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (I think so?) series on-going in Japan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice to see Tsuna confirmed.

Now for Seiya and/or Yoh.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 6, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they are rounding up recent shonen jump character and make the other either DLC or unlockable.



There have been a few announcements of older characters. Like Goku, or that stupid baby Yamada thing.


----------



## Monna (Nov 7, 2013)

Yusuke is has been revealed as well. Being an older series doesn't mean anything, characters like Kenshiro and Jotaro just haven't been shown yet.

At least, I just hope they wouldn't have the nerve to make them dlc only.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 7, 2013)

According to this article two more will be revealed on issue #50 this one was #49. Also it says each character will have unique dialog depending on who they interact with probably like MVC3.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Yusuke is has been revealed as well. Being an older series doesn't mean anything, characters like Kenshiro and Jotaro just haven't been shown yet.


I was refering that they are mostly taking in current series or reboots or sequal before inviting the older series.

But it still begs the question why they haven't added in JoJo characters or other series that are more popular than some recent series.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2013)

Kuroko, Himeko, Bossun, and Switch


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 20, 2013)

And yes, Sket Dance has the most amount of representive for a series in the game, more than dragonball and HST.

But don't worry, they are probably three character in one support.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 20, 2013)

Kuroku us a support... please let Sakuragi be playable. I don't care how.

But honestly, this is a really lackluster update. Cool characters, but none are playable. Support announcements don't really do anything for me.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2013)

Wooooooooow.

Joseph and Johnathan? Instead of Jotaro and Dio? Shocked doesn't even begin to describe.

I'm happy as hell, but wow. (Or they just didn't want to make the extra models for star platinum and the world).


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2013)

Ha. I called it.


----------



## PinkDarkBoy (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow, those models look terrible. Let's hope they look better in motion. Also suprised they aren't using someone with a stand.


----------



## G (Dec 11, 2013)

Star Platinum is probably going to be a support.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh fuck....i just had a heart attack when i saw that update.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2013)

PinkDarkBoy said:


> Wow, those models look terrible. Let's hope they look better in motion. Also suprised they aren't using someone with a stand.



Johnathan looks fine, Joseph looks whack as hell though. But they are far from the first people in this game to look "off". Medaka is pretty bad...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is the PS3 box art for the game:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 11, 2013)

PinkDarkBoy said:


> Wow, those models look terrible. Let's hope they look better in motion.


Hope so, since it looks shit in comparison to All star models.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Dec 11, 2013)

Great Jojo Characters are in, now we need some Saint Seiya, D gray man, Hokuto no Ken

I know it doesn't have to do with J-Star, but im on the japanese psn store I see some avatars,
dlc, or other stuff with this symbol on top. Like a + sign, im wondering what is it:



I tough it was a set of avatars, but theres the same + sign on a 50 yen one... so I don't think
its a set/bundle.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2013)

Ken might not be in the game because FOTN isn't published in Jump anymore. Yes, the series is still going on with it's 123219301 spinoffs.


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Ken might not be in the game because FOTN isn't published in Jump anymore. Yes, the series is still going on with it's 123219301 spinoffs.


JJBA isn't published is SJ anymore and it's still going yet that didn't prevent characters from getting in. Would HnK be that different?


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 11, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Ken might not be in the game because FOTN isn't published in Jump anymore. Yes, the series is still going on with it's 123219301 spinoffs.



Nah they can still use Ken since the main series was still published in Jump. Same with Jojo and Kinnikuman and other series like them


----------



## Badalight (Dec 11, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> JJBA isn't published is SJ anymore and it's still going yet that didn't prevent characters from getting in. Would HnK be that different?



Jojos is still published in jump square, so that's still part of Jump.

Right now FOTN is owned by like Toei, or something - and apparently they are on very bad terms with Jump.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 11, 2013)

Dark Schneider should be in it


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 11, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Right now FOTN is owned by like Toei, or something - and apparently they are on very bad terms with Jump.



Bad Terms about what?


----------



## Olivia (Dec 11, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Wooooooooow.
> 
> Joseph and Johnathan? *Instead of Jotaro and Dio? Shocked doesn't even begin to describe.
> *
> I'm happy as hell, but wow. (Or they just didn't want to make the extra models for star platinum and the world).



It's because the game is only following the anime of all these series and not the manga (As proven with Reborn, Beelzebub, Medaka Box, HxH, etc). I suppose they chose Joseph and Johnathan because they're the two main characters for Books 1 and 2, which is what has been animated.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 12, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Bad Terms about what?



Don't know exactly, they're just at eachother's throats.

Either way, I wouldn't expect Kenshiro in this game. I'll be happy as hell if I'm wrong - but outlook not so good. Especially if he doesn't even appear on the cover.


----------



## Monna (Dec 12, 2013)

Olivia said:


> It's because the game is only following the anime of all these series and not the manga (As proven with Reborn, Beelzebub, Medaka Box, HxH, etc). I suppose they chose Joseph and Johnathan because they're the two main characters for Books 1 and 2, which is what has been animated.


If that were the case, I would think that they would pick Jotaro to promote the Part 3 anime that should be coming out soon.


----------



## Justice (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, JoJo!

But man, I did not expect to be Jonathan and Joseph, and their models look odd in comparison to ASB.

However, I hope their motions are nice and the developer put the "I know what you're going to say next taunt" for Joesph. 

If this game haves dlc, then Dio and Jotaro will be included right?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll  be heartbroken if no D.S.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Don't know exactly, they're just at eachother's throats.
> 
> Either way, I wouldn't expect Kenshiro in this game. I'll be happy as hell if I'm wrong - but outlook not so good. Especially if he doesn't even appear on the cover.



You might be right, since the reprints are going to be published on Zenon Comics DX


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2013)

It makes no freaking sense that they made this game in normal 3d graphics. This is based on manga's. You'd automatically think they'd use Cell shaded graphics, like in the Naruto games. Cause quite honestly even though this might be a fun game the graphics are pretty bad. And I was really looking forward to this. I had a lot of fun playing the DS version.


----------



## Meigo (Dec 14, 2013)

JoJo is enough for me to buy this game. Yusuke Urameshi and Monkey D. Luffy is overkill.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Still needs Pegasus Seiya, Dio, Kinnikuman, and Bobobo.

Hopefully Hokuto No Ken characters of course.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Still needs Pegasus Seiya, Dio, Kinnikuman, and Bobobo.
> 
> Hopefully Hokuto No Ken characters of course.



Dio is unlikely, not only because there are already 2 jojo characters, but they havn't announced any true "Villains" yet. Even Sasuke and Vegeta are good guys at some point in their series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Dio is unlikely, not only because there are already 2 jojo characters, but they havn't announced any true "Villains" yet. Even Sasuke and Vegeta are good guys at some point in their series.



No one said he had to be playable.  (i assume villains will be in the game. Especially since a good portion are very iconic. Dio and Frieza being prime examples)


----------



## Olivia (Dec 15, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Dio is unlikely, not only because there are already 2 jojo characters, but they havn't announced any true "Villains" yet. Even Sasuke and Vegeta are good guys at some point in their series.



Well the Kumagawa they're using is a villain because they're using the anime version. Then again he isn't playable so idk. Also Vegeta and Sasuke at the point in the series they represent are both anti-hero/villain (respectively) rather than full on villains.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 15, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Well the Kumagawa they're using is a villain because they're using the anime version. Then again he isn't playable so idk. Also Vegeta and Sasuke at the point in the series they represent are both anti-hero/villain (respectively) rather than full on villains.



Fair enough, I forgot about Kumagawa. But yeah - even he turns into a hero though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 16, 2013)

No paid DLC characters 
More Character revealed soon
And official box art (not that special)
Not that great TBH


----------



## Badalight (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, the box art is pretty shit to be honest.

No paid dlc I have mixed feelings about. I was hoping they were saving more characters for dlc since the game is almost out, but at least they're not whoring the game around.

If we're being realistic, there are probably around 9 characters left to be announced, unless they just go wild at jump fest.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 16, 2013)

^Do notice how they said "No paid dlc" instead of "No dlc". There still could be no dlc, but if there is dlc then we don't need to pay for it. 




			
				Songs for Ani-Song edition said:
			
		

> One Piece - We are
> Naruto - Go
> Dragon Ball Z - Cha-la Head-cha-la
> Yuyu Hakusho - Hohoemi no bakudan
> ...



I'm fine with a large majority of these (am especially glad that they are chosing We are instead of We go for One Piece), although I wish they would have chosen a different song for Beelzebub as I utterly despise "Dadada" (more preferably opening 4 or 5) but I suppose i'll have to deal with it. Strange how they chose a original Naruto opening instead of a Shippuden, considering in all the promotion in this game they always said "Naruto Shippuden", but I'm fine with "Go!". 

This last one might be a knit-pick, but I prefer "Believe" over "Happy Crazy Box" for Medaka Box and "Bloody Stream" over "Sono chi no Sadame" for Jojo, but the later are still good anyways.

That is only 16 out of 21 songs, so (assuming there aren't any themes for support characters or Yamada Taro) there should be five other series represented in this game (which should be playable, because the other support only anime would have gotten songs otherwise).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 16, 2013)

DBZ, Toriko, and Jojo had obvious choices.

Still could use more BLOODY STREAM!


----------



## Badalight (Dec 16, 2013)

Can you even preorder the version with all of those songs in it? How much does it cost compared to the regular game?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 16, 2013)

It's a lot more if i remember correctly. I could be thinking of something else though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TeDatEr7Zmg[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]MjQCzSIg8H4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]e0IafLbDkvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 17, 2013)

new trailer released


----------



## Reyes (Dec 17, 2013)

Neuro and Korosensei :33


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)

Wait, don't tell me this game has no Kenshirou?


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Wait, don't tell me this game has no Kenshirou?


Sadly, not yet.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 17, 2013)

FUCK. Is neuro playable? omgggggggg

edit: Looks like he's support... that kind of sucks, but not completely unexpected. Damnitttt.

That crosses two more off my wish list though

Seiya, Kenshiro, Sakuragi Hanamichi, Kinnikunman, Bobobo, Yugi, Yoh, Light.

Of course there's some other characters from series already announced that I'd like, such as Sanji and Killu but whatever. I'd rather more series get represented.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Yeah, the box art is pretty shit to be honest.
> 
> No paid dlc I have mixed feelings about. I was hoping they were saving more characters for dlc since the game is almost out, but at least they're not whoring the game around.
> 
> If we're being realistic, there are probably around 9 characters left to be announced, unless they just go wild at jump fest.


I think the production team aren't realy putting much effort as JJBA ASB because to these following evidence.


1. The art work is less impressive and usage of stock images without much of an edit.
2. The models are lower res.
3. The title is messy (J star Victory vs doesn't sound right)
4. The amount of character announced (that are playable and not DLC) are far less (21 against 32)
5. Less characters that are from finished series that ended more than 10 years ago (without reboots).
6. Gameplay doesn't look straight foward for someone to pick up and play.

I think they have limited these feature due to they wanted to experiment the "Sandbox" fighters, but I think they are making a mistake when it's gameplay and controls doesn't feel right.

Personally, they should sticked to 2D/3D fighter (with either 3D or Pixel models) and make it like Marvel vs Capcom or GuiltyGear/ BlazBlue


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Sadly, not yet.


Man, this is just disrespectful. I understand some lesser series, but Hokuto is one of Jump's biggest franchises.
Probably gonna be DLC or some crap like that.

Major smh


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Man, this is just disrespectful. I understand some lesser series, but Hokuto is one of Jump's biggest franchises.
> Probably gonna be DLC or some crap like that.
> 
> Major smh


Look on the previous page for possible theories.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)

I doubt it's copyright, but I wouldn't be surprised.

Anyway, looks like my everlasting desire to pit Dio vs Raou won't be fulfilled with this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Badalight said:


> FUCK. Is neuro playable? omgggggggg
> 
> edit: Looks like he's support... that kind of sucks, but not completely unexpected. Damnitttt.



EDIT: Nevermind. Thought you were talking about NUBE.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 17, 2013)

Goku : I've been using Janken since I'm a kid.
Gon : Then, let's see if it can compare to my Jajanken.
----------
Toriko : Tell me what is your full course.
Naruto : One bowl from Ichiraku Ramen and I'm all set !
------
Yusuke : Since we're both linked to the spirit world, let's get along.
Ichigo : ...

----

Spirit Bomb Vs Bijuu Bomb !

Zanpakutou Vs Sakabatou !

Gourmet Hunter Vs Hunter !

Masters Vs Students !

Pirates Vs Kabuki !

Aliens Vs Government !

Baby Sitter Vs Baby Sitter !

Sasuke Vs Yusuke !

Heroin Vs Kabukichou Princess !

Skate Vs Basket !

Kettou Vs Amatou !


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2013)

Tentacle rape special?


----------



## valerian (Dec 17, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> new trailer released


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

valerian said:


> Joseph Joestar?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y6BpWnL1NlM[/YOUTUBE]



and Jonathan.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 17, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> and Jonathan.



And Jonathan



Which means no Kenshiro.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice trailer. I really liked how Tsuna's fighting style looks with the fire and everything.

Hoping that Yoh, Seiya, Kinnikuman and Kenshiro make it in what is left of the development.


----------



## Justice (Dec 17, 2013)

Trailer looks awesome, but's what with the one sided matchups? 

However, the cover could have been better because it's just generic looking, but can't do nothing about that.

I hope Seiya and Dark Schneider make it in. 

Also, I liked the Joestars bit. 

Even though I haven't read FOTNS, not having Kenshiro in the game will be a missed opportunity because he is one of Jump's most famous mascots and I guess you could say he was the first shonen badass when it came to battle manga.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)

At least Ken already had a decent enough 3D game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ken deserved a spot on the roster.


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like nazitube had been pulling vids of the new trailer left and right


----------



## Olivia (Dec 17, 2013)

I love:

Gintoki: Hi, I'm Goku.
Goku: What a surprise, my name is Goku too!

and

Joseph: Next you'll say "You remind me of myself".
Gintoki: You remind me of myself...WHAT!

 For the latter, it was hard to tell between who was talking as they're both voiced by Sugita.  

Speaking of similar voices, does Luffy's seiyuu play Taro? They sound awfully similar, but I couldn't find anything conclusive through a simply google search.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well hello there Sugita.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah. For a game that suppose to bring the dream battles/ team that exceeds generations, they sure have few characters that are from series that started more than 20 years ago :S


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2013)

JoJo already has 2 playable Joestar characters. What we're really missing is Sant Seiya and Fist of the North Star characters.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> JoJo already has 2 playable Joestar characters. What we're really missing is Sant Seiya and Fist of the North Star characters.


Two jojo character that both was in the recent anime adaptation and not the prime poster boy.

Again, this really doesn't exceeds generation when most of the characters recently was in the anime


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Two jojo character that both was in the recent anime adaptation and not the prime poster boy.



Your point?

The show already got 2 representatives, you're not getting more. Other SJ series don't even have 1.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hokuto No Ken would definitely get Ken and Raoh if things go right.


----------



## Sanji (Dec 18, 2013)

I mean they kinda HAVE to put Kenshiro in right?

It's fucking Fist of the North Star.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Needs Hokuto Shiken Vs. Hamon Vs. Saint Armor


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 19, 2013)

Raoh won't be in it since it basically said "Hero vs Hero"


Deathbringerpt said:


> Your point?
> 
> The show already got 2 representatives, you're not getting more. Other SJ series don't even have 1.


I think you didn't really see where I went with that.

It's that majority of the character (either old or new) are from recent anime adaptation 
 that recent generation recognizes.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 19, 2013)

There should be a petition to include Ken. Maybe then they'll reconsider the whatever reason that is holding him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Implying the gaming industry listens to petitions. 

Oh, and Smash got a stand user now.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 19, 2013)

If they didn't people wouldn't do them


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

If only....if only.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Raoh won't be in it since it basically said "Hero vs Hero"
> 
> I think you didn't really see where I went with that.
> 
> ...



Yet there's 1 or 2 characters there that are from practically ancient series that haven't touched television in decades. There's nothing stopping other series to step in.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope villains are introduced to this, not just the rivals.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Isn't Raoh also technically a rival? So he can still get in if Hokuto No ken is able to get in.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I hope villains are introduced to this, not just the rivals.



I was thinking of Makoto Shishio for Kenshin.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 19, 2013)

My team so far:
 Main team:
Starter:
Partner: 
Assist: 

Sub team:
Starter: 
Partner: 
Assist: 

So far, this is subject to change drastically upon future reveals.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 19, 2013)

My main team would probably have to be: Oga, Tsuna, Kumagawa. But so far there are also other characters I want to play as such as Joseph, Johnathon, Medaka, Gon, and Korosensei. 

I've given Toriko another chance (and have gotten farther than where I was previously) but reading it so far hasn't made me want to play as him any more than it did earlier. Haven't encountered Zebra yet so idk about him.



Joakim Mogren said:


> There should be a petition to include Ken.  Maybe then they'll reconsider the whatever reason that is holding  him.



What makes you guys so sure he's not in? Just because Johnathon is in doesn't mean Kenshiro can't be. There are still at least six anime that need to be announced (Assassination Classroom doesn't count as it doesn't have an anime, and Neuro is only a support, so the remaining songs can't belong to any of them).


----------



## Sanji (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm feelin' Luffy, Oga, and Kumagawa.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Olivia said:


> What makes you guys so sure he's not in? Just because Johnathon is in doesn't mean Kenshiro can't be. There are still at least six anime that need to be announced (Assassination Classroom doesn't count as it doesn't have an anime, and Neuro is only a support, so the remaining songs can't belong to any of them).



The current group that has the rights to Hokuto no Ken might be pissed off at Jump right now. Thats why.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 20, 2013)

They might be able to pull something off and get Ken in with Raoh and/or Rei. I mean HnK was one of SJ's best series. Kinnikuman is up there as well along with Saint Seiya.

Hell who would even voice Kinnikuman now? His old original VA retired.

...Actually no he didn't really retire, but he can't do the voice anymore.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2013)

All we need are those three.....then the game will be truly ready.

Unfortunately, i think they would probably recycle sound clips from the anime and games that Kinnikuman was in.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> All we need are those three.....then the game will be truly ready.
> 
> Unfortunately, i think they would probably recycle sound clips from the anime and games that Kinnikuman was in.




If sound clips can end up being too old to use then I don't think they can do that. The last Kinnikuman game was for the PSP and that came out way back in it's early days. Even then he didn't say a lot.

Plus in Kinnikuman Nisei/Ultimate Muscle he had a different actor but he still didn't have a lot of screen time.

This is actually the same stuff I wonder about with VA's from stuff like One Piece, they could actually die before it's over and we'd have to replace them.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 20, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> If sound clips can end up being too old to use then I don't think they can do that. The last Kinnikuman game was for the PSP and that came out way back in it's early days. Even then he didn't say a lot.
> 
> Plus in Kinnikuman Nisei/Ultimate Muscle he had a different actor but he still didn't have a lot of screen time.
> 
> This is actually the same stuff I wonder about with VA's from stuff like One Piece, they could actually die before it's over and we'd have to replace them.



Happened in Naruto recently, Kisame's japanese VA died this year.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah, damn, that's big, I can't believe I missed that one. But yeah I agree on FotNS, we need "Ya Wa Shock" in this game.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2013)

So how do you pick your team? I don't really get it. You choose three characters? One of them has to be support?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep. Hence why not all the characters are playable.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yep. Hence why not all the characters are playable.



Okay, but I was just under the assumption that I could make a team of all playable characters. Kind of like how in the Naruto games your "supports" can be playable characters, but they also have support only types.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yep. Hence why not all the characters are playable.



Actually, it seems like you're wrong.



As you can see in this vid, there is a team of 3 playable characters - Toriko, Luffy, and Goku.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 20, 2013)

Even just assuming Hokuto will be in, who could be a secondary character 

Probably Rei, fits the rival part.





.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Actually, it seems like you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in this vid, there is a team of 3 playable characters - Toriko, Luffy, and Goku.



Oh. Thats what you meant.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 20, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Even just assuming Hokuto will be in, who could be a secondary character
> 
> Probably Rei, fits the rival part.
> 
> ...



Either Shin or Jagi.


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2013)

Does the whole hero-rival thing even still hold up? Johnathan and Joseph certainly aren't rivals.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah, same thing with Zebra and Toriko since they are not rivals so much as fellow hunters/ allies. Gintoki's cast are not rivals, same with Rukia and ichigo and Luffy and Hancock. I can see a theme but I don't think it is merely rivals or even popularity with Hancock getting in. The themes usualy fit into the reveals when it's two different series revealed together i.e. Tsuna and oga.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Does the who hero-rival thing even still hold up? Johnathan and Joseph certainly aren't rivals.



Yeah. It should.

They don't have to be rivals to get in after all.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't really think there is a whole Hero-Rival thing. I think it was only for that scan. In fact, both Boa and Joseph/Johnathon proved that in their own way. There still may be other characters that make it in that aren't exactly rivals, such as Killua, Hiei, Aoi/Hilda, Gokudera, etc. 

All of the above, despite not being rivals, have a decent chance of being playable. But seeing Rukia and Kumagawa as support makes me reserve that judgement, even though someone like Boa is playable.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2013)

Boa Hancock is a waste of space. Traffy Law however...


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Even if Hnk is on another magazine, I still think they should add in Ken/Raoh due to that they belonged to jump a longer time, hell even wiki doesn't add in the other magzine.

Besides, Hnk was one of the biggest jump series and spawned many followers that also found sucess throughout.

As for Kinnikuman, they could find a soundalike who is willing to do the battlecries.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Boa Hancock is a waste of space. Traffy Law however...


If this is anything like Jump Ultimate Stars then One Piece could get a handful of reps. I hope the roster is comparable at least.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> If this is anything like Jump Ultimate Stars then One Piece could get a handful of reps. I hope the roster is comparable at least.


yeah, let's see if this exceeds generations.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2013)

There isn't a panel or some footage showing new stuff from the game yet? :0


----------



## Badalight (Dec 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> There isn't a panel or some footage showing new stuff from the game yet? :0



That's what I'm wondering...

Any news on a psn demo?


----------



## Olivia (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 25, 2013)

DGM? Ken better be there for sure in this case


----------



## Badalight (Dec 25, 2013)

Both playable?


----------



## Olivia (Dec 25, 2013)

Unfortunately Walker is a support.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 25, 2013)

Shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 25, 2013)

Daaaaaamn!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Merry Christmas


*
OH.

HAVE YOU EVER FELT YOUR COSMO, MOTHERFUCKERS?!*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 25, 2013)

PEGASUS FANTASY MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 25, 2013)

HISOKA!


----------



## Olivia (Dec 25, 2013)

Fuck yes Hisoka. He might be the main enemy of the story mode or something.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 25, 2013)

Why can't Allen be a real fighter and not a support?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 25, 2013)

Allen is a support? Fml

My only hope now is D.S. making it


----------



## Olivia (Dec 25, 2013)

I really don't understand how characters like Yamada Taro are playable but not Neuro or Allen Walker. I haven't watched the OVA with Yamada Taro, but I'm sure the later two have shown much more combat feats than him to be playable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2013)

Everywhere else says that Allen Walker is playable though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes. Finally. Villains.

Can't wait for Mingo or Teach


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 25, 2013)

Way more interested in villains.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Everywhere else says that Allen Walker is playable though.



The blue icon near him, means he's support only


----------



## Justice (Dec 25, 2013)

Allen Walker as support. 

At least Seiya is playable, but still. 

.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2013)

Zidane said:


> The blue icon near him, means he's support only



Oh.

That sucks.


----------



## Monna (Dec 25, 2013)

If Allen really is support only then that kinda kills the chances of this having a roster comparable to Jump Ultimate Stars. This looks like it will be another JJBA All Star Battle with a minimal character roster. What is up with game devs just not wanting to add in content? Some games end up having a ton of stuff while others just fall flat. Oh well.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 25, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> If Allen really is support only then that kinda kills the chances of this having a roster comparable to Jump Ultimate Stars. This looks like it will be another JJBA All Star Battle with a minimal character roster. What is up with game devs just not wanting to add in content? Some games end up having a ton of stuff while others just fall flat. Oh well.



The fuck are you talking about? Are you really comparing a sprite based game to a fully 3d modeled one? And 30+ chars is a SHIT ton for a fighting game. Compare that to any other series - street fighter, mortal kombat, even smash bros, and that's a VERY large number of fighters for the first game in a franchise. 

And JJBA ASB has a huge ass roster, they included almost everyone they needed to.


----------



## Monna (Dec 25, 2013)

Badalight said:


> The fuck are you talking about? Are you really comparing a sprite based game to a fully 3d modeled one?


Yes, I am. Content is content and reflects if the game is worth buying or not. I can name a few ps3 games with a larger roster than JUS. 


Badalight said:


> And 30+ chars is a SHIT ton for a fighting game. Compare that to any other series - street fighter, mortal kombat, even smash bros, and that's a VERY large number of fighters for the first game in a franchise.


Yeah maybe like 10 fucking years ago. There are plenty of games around that have 50+ to nearly 100 characters.


Badalight said:


> And JJBA ASB has a huge ass roster, they included almost everyone they needed to.


Nah, the roster was not huge, though it's actually a good game so the lack of characters can be ignored. Hopefully this game will be half as decent.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 26, 2013)

Completely agree with Jane.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 26, 2013)

>best protagonist of the power 6 is support only.
>mfw


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 26, 2013)

Who cares about Allen, seriously.

We got Seiya!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Who cares about Allen, seriously.
> 
> We got Seiya!



Having Seiya is great but I can't help to feel like a kick in the balls for Dr. Grayman to have its main guy as support. Especially when other series have more than 1 playable character.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 26, 2013)

Negs negs everywhere


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Having Seiya is great but I can't help to feel like a kick in the balls for Dr. Grayman to have its main guy as support. Especially when other series have more than 1 playable character.


I think it's fine. Nobody would have even mentioned it if he wasn't included at all. So just being present is okay for DGM.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad Seiya's in. But I was hoping he'd be in his second saint cloth. Maybe like other characters have their respective transformations Seiya will be able to change either into the Sagittarius Gold Saint cloth or a divine one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2013)

The first cloth from the anime is a pretty good choice. The initial cloths from the beginning of the manga were shit.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> >best protagonist of the power 6 is support only.
> >mfw



SMH Jump, SMH


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The first cloth from the anime is a pretty good choice. The initial cloths from the beginning of the manga were shit.



Yes I agree. That is what I meant about his second cloth, the anime one from the filler arc of Odin's Saints and then the Poseidon one. I like that one.

Maybe there'll be later alternative costumes/skins for the characters?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 26, 2013)

I love how a game celebrating a manga company is following the anime of the mangas represented. (if they have an anime that is)


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















It looks like there will be story mode with anime models


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2013)

Remove Tsuna and make Allen playable


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Most definitely. It says "Veil finally lifted from long awaited story mode".

There will be 4 scenario routs in the beginning.

I dunno, it looks like story will be told through crappy stillshots and voice overs like we see there.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## CoolTaff12 (Dec 28, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Most definitely. It says "Veil finally lifted from long awaited story mode".
> 
> There will be 4 scenario routs in the beginning.
> 
> I dunno, it looks like story will be told through crappy stillshots and voice overs like we see there.



IIRC, the routs name will be
Friendly Arc
Cooperative Arc
Winners Arc
Glory Arc


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 28, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> IIRC, the routs name will be
> Friendly Arc
> Cooperative Arc
> Winners Arc
> Glory Arc



Inside sources tell Lil B that you can pick from any Arc you want - Lil B


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2013)

thanks lil b


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Was there anything from festa, btw?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 28, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Was there anything from festa, btw?



Nothing new, per say - since we got character reveals immediately before and after. This was the most news worthy month for this game since it was announced.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow Lil B your so cool- Lil B





Source:


----------



## Monna (Jan 9, 2014)

This game will support local multiplayer, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes... I saw a splitscreen MP gameplay video a while back..


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 9, 2014)

Any news on the last spots?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2014)

As long as we get a villain for each hero I'm happy.. Maybe a rival for Luffy too.. Maybe Law? He's pretty integral to the story now.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 9, 2014)

I still hope for more oldschool stuff, mainly Ken... But Law would be nice.
What we got for OP, Hancock?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2014)

Hancock is just fan service, but I admit at least her powers are kinda cool.. Haven't seen gameplay of her yet(if there's any), but I hope they include those kicks she did in Marineford.. They're aesthetically rewarding


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 10, 2014)

Already got the game pre-ordered .

They need to announced the last few of character they need to announce already. 

Already hyped Kuroko is in, even as a support character.


----------



## Monna (Jan 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Yes... I saw a splitscreen MP gameplay video a while back..


That's good... I was kinda worried because of Battle of Z. Not including local multiplayer would just be senseless.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 11, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> That's good... I was kinda worried because of Battle of Z. Not including local multiplayer would just be senseless.



A fighter, even as bad as Battle of Z should always include an offline multiplayer mode.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2014)

Hopefully this will have DLC characters.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 11, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Hopefully this will have DLC characters.



There was a confirmation that it will not, IIRC.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 11, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> A fighter, even as bad as Battle of Z should always include an offline multiplayer mode.



Battle of Z doesn't have offline multiplayer last time I checked though...


----------



## Monna (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm glad this game wont have DLC. DLC itself is just a tease and a scam to get the player to pay for their game twice over if they want all the content. Fuck that noise.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 11, 2014)

But then we wont get a fully playable Allen


----------



## Olivia (Jan 11, 2014)

They never said no DLC, just no paid DLC.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 11, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Battle of Z doesn't have offline multiplayer last time I checked though...



That's what I meant.

Even as bad as it is, it should have an offline multiplayer.



Olivia said:


> They never said no DLC, just no paid DLC.



Oh that's right.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 12, 2014)

DLC is a granted.



~Avant~ said:


> But then we wont get a fully playable Allen


No, not the... Allen.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2014)

I've already given up on the possibility of them including Dark Schneider


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 12, 2014)

Every time i see a new post here i keep hoping for a new character reveal.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 12, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I've already given up on the possibility of them including Dark Schneider



Why would you give up? I'd say he still has a fair chance. I imagine we have around 6 more unannounced characters seeing as how the game comes out in March. A lot of big names are already out of the way... unless they just fill the remaining slots with rivals or secondary characters, I'd say DS has a higher chance than a lot of franchises that arn't represented yet.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2014)

I assume a lot of us here are going to import this game, right? Pretty sure the chances of this coming here (to the west) are going to be slim. 

Tournaments and online matches should be fun.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2014)

Badalight: Youre the reason hope was at the bottom of Pandoras box. Youre giving me hope, and I'll be soooo disapppointed if he's not in.

Import all the way


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I assume a lot of us here are going to import this game, right? Pretty sure the chances of this coming here (to the west) are going to be slim.
> 
> Tournaments and online matches should be fun.


Considering majority of the titles were officially localized, chances of an international release are quite high.
It's very much the Smash Bros. situation.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Considering majority of the titles were officially localized, chances of an international release are quite high.
> *It's very much the Smash Bros. situation.*



Quite the contrary. It's more like Tasunoko vs. Capcom. 

Majority isn't enough. If they localize it, they are removing the characters that they don't have the license for then. Even then, it's gonna be too much of a hassle here to localize just like Tasunoko vs. Capcom was for Capcom to localize.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Quite the contrary. It's more like Tasunoko vs. Capcom.
> 
> Majority isn't enough. If they localize it, they are removing the characters that they don't have the license for then. Even then, it's gonna be too much of a hassle here to localize just like Tasunoko vs. Capcom was for Capcom to localize.


On the contrary of what you think is a contrary, it's absolutely nothing like Tatsunoko vs Capcom and _*exactly*_ like Smash. Bros.

Versus J has like 90% of the most recognizable and popular manga/anime characters all of whose series are properly localized, and mere 10% obscure japan-only old school stuff, very much like Smash. Bros. Nothing is getting removed, just like with SB.
They have the rights to absolutely everyone because it's all from their own company (whoever they don't have the rights to they don't include in the game to begin with).

With TvC it's literally the complete opposite. You have like ~70% of completely obscure characters from series that were either never properly localized or butchered as fuck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 13, 2014)

How the hell does having well known characters keep it from being in legal trouble?


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 13, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I'd say DS has a higher chance than a lot of franchises that arn't represented yet.



Yu-Gi-Oh or Bobobo better not be included in this a lot


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> On the contrary of what you think is a contrary, it's absolutely nothing like Tatsunoko vs Capcom and _*exactly*_ like Smash. Bros.
> 
> Versus J has like 90% of the most recognizable and popular manga/anime characters all of whose series are properly localized, and mere 10% obscure japan-only old school stuff, very much like Smash. Bros. Nothing is getting removed, just like with SB.
> They have the rights to absolutely everyone because it's all from their own company (whoever they don't have the rights to they don't include in the game to begin with).
> ...



You're forgetting a few things.

1) Battle Stadium D.O.N didn't make it despite it including three strong series. 

A) I know another issue with this one was that Dragon Ball Z was owned by Atari back then, one of the reason why it couldn't be localized.
B) 4Kids fucked up One Piece. 

I think there is more to it but I forgot. 

Jump Ultimate Stars and Jump Super Stars didn't make it despite it having 90% series that were published in America as well. 

You'r forgetting that Bleach is owned by Sega in the US 

You're forgetting that J-Stars Victory Versus is basically a third-party game with Third-party franchises. The Super Smash series is a first-party game mostly with first-party characters. Bringing first-party character, even the most obscure ones isn't a legal issue since there is no conflict unlike Sega and Sony. Tatsunoko was a is half the issue as they were the third party part of TvC. 

In Japan is easier to make the game because all they gotta split profit with is Shueisha and Sony. In the US, the profits will be split all over the place and they still have to create licenses for the unlicensed characters. 

To end my argument, I think this quote summarized it well: (It's about JUS though)


> "Licensing in Japan works differently than it does in the USA. Whereas Japan issues licenses for works with enough leeway for developers to work on different projects without overlap, in the USA, signed-in-blood agreements that are wholly inviolable without massive legal action are the norm. What this generally means is that a developer overseas can produce under multiple studios with no ill effects, but one stateside is ball-and-chained to one studio trying to keep the IP all to itself. The problem arises when various studios have been used over time to produce multiple IPs all held by the same owner, as is the case for JUS.
> Shonen Jump owns the IP for all the various works in JUS, but has, over time, used hundreds of developers to release its games stateside. Capcom released the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure games, for example, but Bandai did DBZ and Koei did Fist of the North Star. The end result is that Jump Ultimate Stars is a legal firestorm of biblical proportions, and that because of it, it will never see release outside of Japan.
> ....At least, not officially."



(Unrelated but I also heard that Project X Zone was also a pain to port over)



Leon Soryu said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh or Bobobo better not be included in this a lot



I believe Yami would play as a Pokemon Trainer if he ever gets added, which I find a good thing.


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a feeling Yami would just be support.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

Madara, Akainu, Shishio, and Freiza are all playable. More characters (I think Toguro and another) along with Hisoka to be confirmed on the 21st.



I see Kakashi and Sakura at the bottom in the story mode thing though.

Weird thing to note, Madara is an edo (as he has Edo Tensei cracks) but his eyes have white around his pupils instead of black, and his sharingan is deactivated.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2014)

Akainu and Shishio??? Is that true. Wow


----------



## Reyes (Jan 15, 2014)

TOGURO!!!


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

I couldn't actually post the image in my last post, reuploaded it to imgur. Sure you guys could just click the link, but I know some of you are lazy. 

[sp][/sp]

Does anyone know who the silhouette on the left is? The one on the right is Toguro, and Hisoka was on the Seiya/Allen scan. They're going to be announced in the next V-Jump.

EDIT: It looks like Aizen, actually. So Hisoka, Toguro, and Aizen. Nice.


----------



## PinkDarkBoy (Jan 15, 2014)

Great news. This means Dio has a chance of getting in.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 15, 2014)

PinkDarkBoy said:


> Great news. This means Dio has a chance of getting in.


but which one, the one who friezes shit or the one who friezes shit and has a steamroller?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2014)

Omfg!!! Toguro! I just ran out of cum. 

Now if they add Sensui...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting choice for Akainu.. Would have gone with Flamingo or Teach personally. 

As for Z, either 3(Buu and Cell) would have been fine.. Naruto's and Bleach's choices were obvious.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2014)

Omfg!!! Toguro! I just ran out of cum. 

Now if they add Sensui...


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 15, 2014)

OMFG dude this made my day 

alas i was hoping Teach would be the villain for OP


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

This is awesome. I like the fact that Toguro was chosen as the YYH villain.

Dio seems like a safe bet at this point. He'll probably be part 1 Dio to go with Jonathan but I'm hoping for part 3 Dio because having a stand user would be cool.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 15, 2014)

Now to wait for DIO!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2014)

I woke up and shat in my pants as soon as I found out all the characters that were gonna be added. Also as for the new characters...


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 15, 2014)

AIZEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

BLEACH. IS. REBORN.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2014)

Pretty awesome additions.

Yeah Madara looks like an Edo there. Was hoping for Obito though or his Jinchuuriki form. 

Funny thing that three of those villains are shown displaying fire-based attacks or are linked to fire type moves.  Akainu is self-explanatory, Shishio's fire sword and Madara's Katon jutsu.

Can't wait for when Toguro is revealed. If they continue adding villains could this mean we'll get Hades from Saint Seiya?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2014)

awesome villains choices Madara,Toguro,Frieza and Shishio there also that Lava guy from One Piece. 

i wonder how will Madara work in story mode as he is a edo and technically cant die unless sealed then again in impossible for most of the character have a chance again the DBZ ones.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2014)

and


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Pretty awesome additions.
> 
> Yeah Madara looks like an Edo there. Was hoping for Obito though or his Jinchuuriki form.
> 
> ...



From my understanding, is one villain and one rival as well so I assume it could be Hades and Ikki?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> From my understand, is one villain and one rival as well so I assume it could be Hades and Ikki?



I wouldn't mind that. 

In that case then I wanna have Kuwabara too given he is Yusuke's rival.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2014)

Evil Saga would be a cooler villain for SS, he's got a more interest array of attacks that would work better in the game. Galaxy Explosion and all.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2014)

Random speculation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This'll just be my prediction list of villains from series. Obviously not including those that have just been confirmed.

*Toriko:* Starjun (Would originally say Midora, but Starjun is more of Toriko's enemy)
*Gintama:* Takasugi Shinsuke
*Bleach:* Aizen (Basically confirmed)
*Yu Yu Hakusho:* Toguro (Basically confirmed)
*HunterxHunter:* Hisoka (Basically confirmed)
*Medaka Box:* Miyakonojou Oudo (Since they're following the anime, although I would prefer Ajimu Najimi or Iihiko Shishime)
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn:* Byakuran
*Beelzebub:* Jabberwock (I had trouble picking a villain)
*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure:* Dio
*Saint Seiya:* Hades

I left out a villain from both Kochikame and Chinyūki -Tarō to Yukaina Nakama-tachi- because I haven't read either. I also left out Assassination Classroom because I felt there were no good villains that could represent the series. Obviously I left out support only series because, if the main character isn't a playable character, why would anyone else be. (Which is disappointing because either Sicks or Sai from Neuro would have been amazing to play as)

Now for the above list, besides the three silhouette characters, I feel that Starjun, Takasugi, and Dio would have the best chance of being playable, with Hades and Byakuran following behind. I highly doubt any enemy from either Medaka Box or Beelzebub will be playable, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

Olivia said:


> *Toriko:* Starjun (Would originally say Midora, but Starjun is more of Toriko's enemy)


The bishokukai aren't really the villains of Toriko though. Though I guess Starjun is way more likely to get in than Joa, however the devs have been making some character choices that defy speculation or popularity.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just remembered why they're making these choices. All the choices are via FANS. They had the fans vote for who they wanted.


----------



## Monna (Jan 15, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I just remembered why they're making these choices. All the choices are via FANS. They had the fans vote for who they wanted.


I remember this in one of the very first scans, however, if popularity was the case then Sani should have gotten in over Zebra as a second Toriko rep. Also, Jonathan over Jotaro?

Though I guess this explains Hancock?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2014)

Jotaro is the face of Jojo so yeah, I was quite surprised when I first saw the scan too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Funny thing that three of those villains are shown displaying fire-based attacks or are linked to fire type moves.  Akainu is self-explanatory, Shishio's fire sword and Madara's Katon jutsu.


well Aikainu technically use Magma and Shishio used gunpowder( if my memory is correct).


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jan 16, 2014)

Aizen and Young Toguro are playable characters, Hisoka is a support character. Aizen is the second page of this scan but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 16, 2014)

Waiting game continues.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 16, 2014)

Fuck my life. Hisoka is support only? God damnit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 16, 2014)

Im hating this support only shit.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 16, 2014)

Lets hope Dio Brando isn't relegated to support with Za Warudo or something


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Im hating this support only shit.



Now you know how Smash Bros fans feel.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 16, 2014)

Not just Dio but others like Arale, Momotaro Tsurugi, and a few others that SHOULD be playable.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2014)

Hisoka was the one I was looking forward to playable as the most. 

Don't really care for Toguro, but glad he made it. Looking forward to Aizen.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2014)

First Allen now Hisoka?

That's some bullshit.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

1vs1. Fuck tag team.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 16, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Lets hope Dio Brando isn't relegated to support with Za Warudo or something



Dio playable - za warudo support only


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 16, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Dio playable - za warudo support only



People totally wont be mad.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 16, 2014)

- Human Dio playable. Vampire dio support only.

- Aizen playable. Aizen's sword support only.

- Toguro without left arm playable. Toguro's left arm support only.


----------



## Justice (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome additions, but this support thing for characters that should be playable  is getting annoying.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 16, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## Monna (Jan 16, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Im hating this support only shit.





Justice said:


> Awesome additions, but this support thing for characters that should be playable  is getting annoying.


Seriously. It's a cop out and a tease. You like Hisoka? I know you guys just love Hisoka. LOL too bad!


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2014)

I mainly hate how they teased him for almost a month only to be support. I would have been more accepting if he wasn't a silhouette at all. That way we wouldn't have been expecting him at all. Or at the very least, put Aizen and Toguro on the Seiya and Allen scan while placing Hisoka on the 'Villains' scan. That way we would only have thought about him for a day, instead of for an entire month.

Not sure if I still wouldn't be disappointed, but I doubt I'd be _this_ disappointed.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2014)

It's NB so let's not be surprised.


----------



## Monna (Jan 16, 2014)

At least Toguro is playable. That's something to be hyped about.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I mainly hate how they teased him for almost a month only to be support. I would have been more accepting if he wasn't a silhouette at all. That way we wouldn't have been expecting him at all. Or at the very least, put Aizen and Toguro on the Seiya and Allen scan while placing Hisoka on the 'Villains' scan. That way we would only have thought about him for a day, instead of for an entire month.
> 
> Not sure if I still wouldn't be disappointed, but I doubt I'd be _this_ disappointed.


the japanese are known to over hype support only characters.


----------



## Monna (Jan 16, 2014)

I've never understood the need for support characters in vs games to begin with. Just give the playable characters one more special attack or something instead.

Usually in games like this if there is an option to turn support off I will.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> At least Toguro is playable. That's something to be hyped about.



imo I'd rather have Hisoka playable over Toguro. But then again (while Toguro is more iconic) I'd rather have Sensui from YYH, so my bias might be seeping in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2014)

i wonder if Toguro will use his 100% form or his 120% form.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 17, 2014)

Aizen & Madara is great. I hoped villains would be included.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 17, 2014)

Sooooo. Will this play like Naruto Storm?? Would there be awakenings? Like Toguro for example, his base is 80% forn and his awakened form is 100% and his ultimate could be his 120% form shoulder tackle


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2014)

Olivia said:


> imo I'd rather have Hisoka playable over Toguro. But then again (while Toguro is more iconic) I'd rather have Sensui from YYH, so my bias might be seeping in.



I'd MUCH rather have Hisoka. Plus, hunterxhunter is a much more successful series than YYH was, and Hisoka is iconic as fuck. I do love Toguro and I'm glad he's in... but god damnit.

And it's like you said, they hyped him up for a month and then he turns out to be support... I have been trying to convince one of my friends to play this game with me, and he didn't care about it until Hisoka was announced (one of his favorite characters of all time) Now what the fuck am I supposed to tell him?


----------



## Lishenron (Jan 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Sooooo. Will this play like Naruto Storm?? Would there be awakenings? Like Toguro for example, his base is 80% forn and his awakened form is 100% and his ultimate could be his 120% form shoulder tackle



For your second question,  characters  can go into their "forms" ( So Yusuke can go into demon form, nardo into BM, Goku into SSJ) so i'd imagine that a similar thing will happen with Toguro like you mentioned.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 17, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Now what the fuck am I supposed to tell him?



Tell him that Aizen is playable. Hopefully Monster Aizen as well.


----------



## Justice (Jan 17, 2014)

Still waiting on Darsh.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 17, 2014)

What, no Obito and Blackbeard? They're main villains. Akainu is just major one. Hope there's more and DLC characters.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> What, no Obito and Blackbeard? They're main villains. Akainu is just major one. Hope there's more and DLC characters.



This game is based off of anime progress. Obito hasn't done much in the anime yet.

And Blackbeard's abilities are still a bit of a mystery, Akainu is more relevant at the moment.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Tell him that Aizen is playable. Hopefully Monster Aizen as well.



That's basically telling him to not play.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 17, 2014)

Badalight said:


> That's basically telling him to not play.



No like Aizen?

He's unworthy of the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2014)

Aizen sucks. 

**


----------



## Justice (Jan 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Aizen sucks.
> 
> **



I was waiting for this post.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2014)

Aizen is better than Yadama Taro or whatever the fuck his name is. 

Then again, the vast majority of the characters are better.

I mean seriously, what the fuck, click at your own risk:


----------



## Justice (Jan 17, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Aizen is better than Yadama Taro or whatever the fuck his name is.
> 
> Then again, the vast majority of the characters are better.
> 
> I mean seriously, what the fuck, click at your own risk:



Yeahh............. I'm going to go back and read FOTNS.

Speaking of FOTNS, Kenshiro should be added.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> Yeahh............. I'm going to go back and read FOTNS.
> 
> Speaking of FOTNS, Kenshiro should be added.



A friend of I were discussing back in August about what characters might get added into the game and we were looking back at this.



Prior us finding this, only a few were revealed. Now that I look at his again, Kuroko, Seiya and Jonathan got announced to be in the game. 

The only characters not in J-Stars in this picture are:
____
Momotaro Tsurugi -- Charge! Men's Private School

Arale Norimaki -- Dr. Slump

Raku Ichijou -- Nisekoi: False Love

Shouyou Hinata -- Haikyuu!!

Saiki Kusuo - Saiki Kusuo no Ψ Nan
________
Not saying all of them are gonna be added but it could be a possibility. 

*Note:* Now that I see it, I forgot Kenshiro wasn't in this pic but gonna post this anyway.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2014)

We need Dark Schneider and Kenshiro in this shit but Hisoka and Toguro are some great additions.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's sad to se that their adding Kenshiro clones and not the OG himself.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> A friend of I were discussing back in August about what characters might get added into the game and we were looking back at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do remember, there are at least five animes (not mangas or ova) series  that still need to be represented with a playable character, as there  are sixteen out of the twenty-one songs announced. (The only series so  far that are playable that don't have songs are Korosensei from  Assassination Classroom and Yamada Taro from whatever-the-fuck because  the two were from OVA's. Every other series, including Saint Seiya, has a  song announced)

So it is likely that some of the above can make it still. 

Unless of course they feel like trolling and are like "now we're going to be announcing songs from the support character list. ", but I doubt that'll bet he case.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone have the full list of series where the songs come from? Which series are missing?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 17, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Does anyone have the full list of series where the songs come from? Which series are missing?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2014)

That and "Pegasus Fantasy" from Saint Seiya. It's been on the main site for almost a week but I haven't seen anyone comment on it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Do remember, there are at least five animes (not mangas or ova) series  that still need to be represented with a playable character, as there  are sixteen out of the twenty-one songs announced. (The only series so  far that are playable that don't have songs are Korosensei from  Assassination Classroom and Yamada Taro from whatever-the-fuck because  the two were from OVA's. Every other series, including Saint Seiya, has a  song announced)
> 
> So it is likely that some of the above can make it still.
> 
> Unless of course they feel like trolling and are like "now we're going to be announcing songs from the support character list. ", but I doubt that'll bet he case.



If they get announced, this could be a possibility.

Momotaro Tsurugi - Playable

Arale Norimaki - Playable (She was badass in BT3)

Raku Ichijou - Support

Shouyou Hinata - Support

Saiki Kusuo - Support

But you know, Allen got announced as support so all of them could be supports for all we know. 

So if there's 5 songs left, and the songs revealed were of playable characters then I can see two of them could belong two them or if they make them all supports, they can still be added.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> No like Aizen?
> 
> He's unworthy of the game.



Aizen sucks, as does every Bleach character. Are you being serious?



Kaitou said:


> But you know, Allen got announced as support so all of them could be supports for all we know.



I'm not too surprised about Allen. While in WSJ D-gray Man did OK but not great. It also had that whole copying Reborn! controversy which almost got the series canceled. Then it got shafted and sent to their monthly mag, and the series goes on hiatus all the time.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2014)

Right.

I still preferred him over Seiya as a playable character though. He would be so much fun to use compared to Seiya (If he plays anything like Brave Soldiers).


----------



## Monna (Jan 17, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I'd MUCH rather have Hisoka. Plus, hunterxhunter is a much more successful series than YYH was, and Hisoka is iconic as fuck. I do love Toguro and I'm glad he's in... but god damnit.


Hopefully Killua or Kurapika gets in. Or both, though I can see Kurapika being support only. I can't imagine another hxh villain getting in though if Hisoka didn't even make the cut.


Olivia said:


> I mean seriously, what the fuck, click at your own risk:


That manga's entire existence just look like a terrible idea. What the fuck.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2014)

To be honest, now I am curious about this series. I kinda want to read it to see how it is.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 17, 2014)

There's probably going to be a sequel where most of the supports are playable.

It's odd how they announced Kuroko as support and haven't announced Sakuragi yet.
Slam Dunk has sold more volumes than KnB. It's one of Jump's most successful series.


----------



## Monna (Jan 17, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> To be honest, now I am curious about this series. I kinda want to read it to see how it is.


It reminds me of Ping Pong Club but with even more gross out humor involving old women. I'll pass.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> There's probably going to be a sequel where most of the supports are playable.
> 
> It's odd how they announced Kuroko as support and haven't announced Sakuragi yet.
> Slam Dunk has sold more volumes than KnB. It's one of Jump's most successful series.



Slam Dunk came out in 1990. 

Kuroko came out 2008. 

Go figure.


----------



## Monna (Jan 17, 2014)

Why would any of the basket ball people be playable or anything outside of support? I mean, unless they actually have "special techniques" or something, however I don't read sports manga.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 17, 2014)

If Ryotsu and Taro (normal humans) are playable, Sakuragi should be playable based on principle.


----------



## Monna (Jan 17, 2014)

Makes sense.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Why would any of the basket ball people be playable or anything outside of support? I mean, unless they actually have "special techniques" or something, however I don't read sports manga.



There are plenty of normal, or almost normal characters in this game. Though, Kuroko characters do have some "special moves" but they are almost grounded in reality, just really exaggerated. 

But yeah, Sakuragi Hanamichi needs to be in.

I'm waiting for a double Murata reveal. Hiruma/Sena and Saitama! I know One Punch Man doesn't run in weekly shounen jump, but he is owned by Jump and appears in one of their magazines. Plus OPM runs in the english version of WSJ - so I think he does have a chance.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2014)

Speaking of 'normal human characters', It really makes me wonder how they can justify Ryotsu and Taro being in over main characters with powers such as Neuro and Allen. 

Then there are secondary characters like Hisoka, Kumagawa, Kagura, and Rukia which have all shown enough to be worth as a playable character, but I honestly feel the previous two (Neuro and Allen) deserve the slots more than them. They are both main characters of their own manga, and have enough feats to provide for their character (or at least more than Ryotsu and Taro). So, as stated earlier, I don't understand how they could create an entire moveset for Ryotsu and Taro, but decided they couldn't do so for Neuro and Allen. 

I'm just in a ranting mood today.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2014)

They needed to include some playable gag characters, I guess...

Then again, we have no playable sports or harem characters - so ionno.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2014)

Wait..Hisoka is support?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 18, 2014)

How about Ultraman and Super sentai?  

They could add guest characters you know  :ho


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2014)

Funny. 

If they ever add a guest character, it could be Natsu. But eh, not point of discussing the impossible.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 18, 2014)

If there was a sequel then they might add guest characters, but for the first game in it's series and likely the last as it probably won't have a sequel, it has about .01% chance.

Although I honestly think Natsu would make it if guest characters were involved, given the popularity of Fairy Tail. But w/e.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 18, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> If Ryotsu and Taro (normal humans) are playable, Sakuragi should be playable based on principle.


>Ryotsu
>Normal human


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 18, 2014)

It's an anniversary game. I don't see a sequel coming until like 10 years later or so. It would be probably titled different and have other gameplay, just like Battle Stadium D.O.N.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> It's an anniversary game. I don't see a sequel coming until like 10 years later or so. It would be probably titled different and have other gameplay, just like Battle Stadium D.O.N.



If it sells well, you can expect a cash-in sequel immediately. This is Namco Bandai we're talking here, and sequels with slightly expanded rosters are all the rage.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> It's an anniversary game. I don't see a sequel coming until like 10 years later or so. It would be probably titled different and have other gameplay, just like Battle Stadium D.O.N.



What Badalight said. 

Not to mention, I don't think these were anniversary games but Super Stars and Ultimate Stars gap wasn't big either. 

If it all goes well, I expect a sequel to come.


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2014)

It will be the 50th anniversary in 5 years anyway. That's not even long from now and they'll probably make a game to celebrate that.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> It will be the 50th anniversary in 5 years anyway. That's not even long from now and they'll probably make a game to celebrate that.



That could be the sequel of the sequel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2014)

I wonder what Akainu's awakening would be... 

Maybe he should call it absolute justice mode.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2014)

Akainu is in this?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wonder what Akainu's awakening would be...
> 
> Maybe he should call it absolute justice mode.



my guess it will be a hybrid of humanoid and magma.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 19, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Akainu is in this?



You just noticed this?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 19, 2014)

Im late.

I hope they put in Zabuza. A team with him amd Shishio would be epic.

My dream team though wouldve been, Darsh, Yoh, Allen, and Seiya.


----------



## Monna (Jan 19, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Im late.
> 
> I hope they put in Zabuza. A team with him amd Shishio would be epic.
> 
> My dream team though wouldve been, Darsh, Yoh, Allen, and Seiya.


In a perfect world we would have gotten Zabuza instead of Madara.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 20, 2014)

new scans


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 20, 2014)

HOLY SHIT! SAINT SEIYA STAGE!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2014)

Golden Seiya, nice.


----------



## Justice (Jan 20, 2014)

Jaga said:


> new scans
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So the Vita version has cel-shaded graphics? 

EDIT: My bad, it's the OP that does.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it just me or does it look like theyve upgraded Allen to a fully playable character


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't think so. He's probably just playing his role as support.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2014)

Hisoka looks better on this scan than in the leaked version (to be expected because of the horrible quality). Toguro has his 100% mode and all I've seen Aizen due is raise a blue wall. Hopefully he can do more than that. 

Oh and it looks like Madara has the Rinnegan, so they didn't mess up on his eyes. (The ripples are just really close)

EDIT: Whoa, Hisoka and Joseph tag-teaming. Hisoka used his bungee gum on Joseph's clicking-balls.

EDIT #2: How can anyone live from Madara's meteor? It seems to affect the entire battlefield.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 20, 2014)

We need Butterflyzen as his transformation super thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2014)

good to see more of Toguro and Madara.



Olivia said:


> EDIT #2: How can anyone live from Madara's meteor? It seems to affect the entire battlefield.



well its seems to be smaller than what it was in the Manga/Anime. it seem you can try and out run its range.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow so many translations- Lil B


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Basedgod.  

Mucho information.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 20, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> HOLY SHIT! SAINT SEIYA STAGE!


AND IT LOOKS GREAT! FUCK!


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2014)

Lala in a swimsuit? Does that confirm alternate outfits?

Also Aizen looks derpy as hell.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2014)

Sagittarius Gold Cloth Seiya. 

Pretty glad Toguro has his 100% Mode too.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> We need Butterflyzen as his transformation super thing.



Super thing? You must mean this one then.



It was supposed to be his strongest Hougyoku form, after all those "evolution" forms/stages he went through.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Lala in a swimsuit? Does that confirm alternate outfits?
> 
> Also Aizen looks derpy as hell.



Really? To me it looks like Aizen in the manga artwork style , versus his anime depiction. IMO, Hisoka looks more strange.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Really? To me it looks like Aizen in the manga artwork style , versus his anime depiction. IMO, Hisoka looks more strange.



I'm not defending the other weird looking characters (Joseph, Medaka, etc) but man, they really missed the mark on his face. It straight up looks awful.

Also Toguro looks kind of small. His final form he was *towering* over Yusuke.

I mean just compare



to



or



edit: Just remembered this is his 120% form... hope he has that though. Seems like Ichigo has Vaizard and Final Getsuga.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Super thing? You must mean this one then.
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be his strongest Hougyoku form, after all those "evolution" forms/stages he went through.



It's not good enough. These ALL-STAR brawlers need moar butterflies.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 20, 2014)

Something tells me when you go online with this, there will be a shit ton of Akainus and Madara users.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 20, 2014)

GORRUDO CROTHU SEIYAA

Yatta!!


Seriously though:
Aizen>All

I don't even care if all characters would suddenly get cut except Aizen. He's too amazing.


----------



## Justice (Jan 20, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> GORRUDO CROTHU SEIYAA
> 
> Yatta!!
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> GORRUDO CROTHU SEIYAA
> 
> Yatta!!
> 
> ...



You have problems.

I agree with the fix'd quote.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 20, 2014)

Godawful Aizen.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 20, 2014)

How can one like Aizen. 

Bring me Trafalgar Law please.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2014)

Kuroko > All.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I'm not defending the other weird looking characters (Joseph, Medaka, etc) but man, they really missed the mark on his face. It straight up looks awful. Seems like Ichigo has Vaizard and Final Getsuga.



Honestly Aizen looks to be fairly good compared to some of the others, except for his long face. I mean, . I'm not saying he looks spot on or anything, but he looks close enough to the point where it won't be a bother in gameplay. 

There are other characters who look completely off, like Naruto, Medaka, Reborn (Not Tsuna), Joseph, Neuro, Madara, and Hisoka.

On the other hand, there are a few characters who look spot on, such as Akainu.

I agree about Toguro's size, but he at least looks decent.

EDIT: Never mind, I just noticed you weren't completely complaining about Aizen in that post.

Also One Piece, Naruto, and Dragon Ball don't need any more reps. At most, supports, but I think focus should be put on other characters and other series.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree with you, but if we're going to be honest, we both know One Piece and Dragon Ball will get more reps.


----------



## Justice (Jan 20, 2014)

The only one out of the 3 that will get more reps is One Piece.

I just want Killua and Darsh.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2014)

I know, I'd want Killua as well. It feels weird because Kenshin, Bleach, and YYH got a second character, while HxH got a support.

Personally, when looking at the pool of characters available from One Piece, I don't think it will be any of the straw hats (if more are to be playable). Even in JUS, all the straw hats had to be either playable (with Chopper and Ussop as support), giving One Piece the highest number of characters in that game. But I doubt that One Piece will get that many reps, so I'm thinking the remainder of the Straw Hats will be excluded.


----------



## Lishenron (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2014)

Hisoka looks better in motion (as do many characters).

lol at Korosensei bringing the opponent around the world.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2014)

Aww nice, that Golden Seiya.


----------



## Monna (Jan 20, 2014)

The way Hisoka was placed in this trailer really was a tease  

Looks nice. Lol at Luffy stopping a kamehameha in the opening


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice trailer! Although some of Seiya's combos sure look like in the PS3 game Sanctuary Battle. Maybe it's just the sample they used.

There should be a trailer left where we see the bad guys in action. And if they were gonna add another character from Bleach, I wonder if it would be someone like Ulquiorra, given he was the only Arrancar that had a second Resurecci?n.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Jan 21, 2014)

Whoa! Seiya with the Sagittarius Gold Cloth! <3

Amazing, I've been hoping for that.

I really wish if they include Gemini Saga as playable character.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2014)

I hope theres  a sequel for the PS4 and every anime should have 10reps.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

^That'd be amazing as long as Allen, Neuro, Hisoka, and Kumagawa all get upgraded to playable.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

No Shaman King rep  =/


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm almost positive Yoh is going to be playable. I don't see why he wouldn't be. (Besides, we still have five unannounced series. Four if one of the anime songs ends up being the J-Stars "opening")


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention, the sequel should have Soul eater and Fairy Tail as guest seriesrs. And 5 reps for each series.

If that happens i will never go out of my room.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Also Aizen looks derpy as hell.



For some reason, people have a really hard time emulating Kubo's artstyle. It's like only him can draw his shit and him alone. That Aizen looks decent but he has fucking horse face and a flat chin.

Seiya looks decent. He also in this weird position between Shingo Araki and Kurumada's artstyle but he's easier to draw. His stage looks great, though. Especially with the constellations appearing in the night sky.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pegasus and that Gold armor. Man I hope he gets more. Probably my main as a right now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sagittarius Gold Cloth Seiya, Lightspeed Ryuseiken FTW !


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

Pretty decent fake scan:



But it's obviously the Medaka scan:



Also characters never go infront of the text, so that should have been a give-away.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 21, 2014)

It's too bad that both the Zoro and Kakashi models don't match the art style of J-Stars. Especially Kakashi's 3D model.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

On the other hand, Koenma, Boaton, Kakashi, Sakura, Gaara, Sunny, Zenkichi, and Shiranui all confirmed for "Story Mode only" characters.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 21, 2014)

That sucks.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

The characters I mainly care about are Kakashi, Sunny, and Zenkichi (Basically confirms Coco to not be playable as well, because I doubt they'd have three out of the four heavenly kings as playable). 

Regardless, good news for YYH fans, Hiei, Kurama, and Kuwabara weren't shown, so they still have a shot at being either playable or support. (I listed them specifically because Koenma and Boaton were both shown, while the previous three weren't)


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 21, 2014)

You can tell the scan is so fake because they made it so LQ.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

Which one are you talking about? The newer one is real, while the Zoro and Kakashi one is fake.

But I agree, even the original leaked villains scan, while having horrible quality, wasn't _that_ bad.

The best fake I had seen was the one with Madara for Storm 3.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 21, 2014)

Noooooooooo. Sunny


----------



## Reyes (Jan 21, 2014)

So many people I want to play as but can't


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 21, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Which one are you talking about? The newer one is real, while the Zoro and Kakashi one is fake.
> 
> But I agree, even the original leaked villains scan, while having horrible quality, wasn't _that_ bad.
> 
> The best fake I had seen was the one with Madara for Storm 3.



The Zoro and Kakashi one.

It's just something I seen them do in the past, they make it extremely LQ to make it unnoticeable.
__

The Madara Storm 3 one was actually better quality IIRC.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> The Zoro and Kakashi one.
> 
> It's just something I seen them do in the past, they make it extremely LQ to make it unnoticeable.
> __
> ...



Yeah, this was the worse quality it got (I think they later released an HD version):


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 21, 2014)

They did, which made it convincing.  

I think that scan was completely made from scratch, that's why almost everyone fell for it.


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2014)

Why is Hisoka support only 

Dio better be playable.


----------



## Monna (Jan 22, 2014)

Sani and Kakashi wont be playable? Well shit.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 23, 2014)

valerian said:


> Why is Hisoka support only
> 
> Dio better be playable.



It's gonna be Part 1 Dio. Watch. 


Any Dio is good for me. :33


----------



## Monna (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't even care which version of Dio it is at this point, I just hope he's playable.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's fine. Dio is still Dio. Whichever we get is good enough because it's FUCKING DIO!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2014)

In that case, we should get fucking Diego.  

Since he wasn't on ASB.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I don't even care which version of Dio it is at this point, I just hope he's playable.



I agree. I don't mind which version


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope Psyren gets a rep, but probably won't since it doesn't have a anime.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Justice said:


> I hope Psyren gets a rep, but probably won't since it doesn't have a anime.



A few of the franchises in this game don't have anime.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2014)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi and Gantz should have guest reps too.


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> A few of the franchises in this game don't have anime.



Hmm, thanks for the info.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll be cool if Psyren get's in, but it was a cancelled series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi and Gantz should have guest reps too.



Kenichi is not jump


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I'll be cool if Psyren get's in, but it was a cancelled series.



Well, shit. 

Does that mean that Shaman King won't get a rep since it was cancelled too?


----------



## Badalight (Jan 23, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi and Gantz should have guest reps too.



Could you have listed 2 worse series?

Let's also include Air Gear and Inuyasha while we're at it.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Shaman King concluded both anime and manga.


----------



## Monna (Jan 23, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> In that case, we should get fucking Diego.
> 
> Since he wasn't on ASB.


I'm all for this, actually. The choice to not put Diego in ASB _at all_ was so fucking weird. Oh well.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Fatty is too important.


----------



## Monna (Jan 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fatty is too important.


And he doesn't even play well.  Yukako would have had a better moveset for a Diamond is Unbreakable rep. Also, I think the devs of ASB just didn't like Steel Ball Run 

Though, this game is looking like it will have some even funnier choices involving who's included and who's not.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2014)

J-Stars already have it's Fatty so... 

Konjiki no Gash Bell should be in this game. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since people are mentioning non-jump series, I had to


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Badalight said:


> *Could you have listed 2 worse series?*
> 
> Let's also include Air Gear and Inuyasha while we're at it.



Hey! even with the fan service History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi is a good read.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 23, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey! even with the fan service History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi is a good read.



              .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Badalight said:


> .



Well.. At least, it is not  Fan service + Fairy Tail level. 

I know it is off topic but God Fairy Tail fan service is out of control and Kenichi never stops but it doesn't bother like Fairy Tail..


back to topic: I will destroy all with Pegasus


----------



## Monna (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm glad Fairy Tail has nothing to do with this game.

Hey Malvingt2, the more I stare at your sig the more hyped I am for Pegasus. He's looking pretty top tier.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Could you have listed 2 worse series?
> 
> Let's also include Air Gear and Inuyasha while we're at it.



Who cares about the series lol. I just want a playable rep on both series its the gameplay that matters anyway. Imagine chaining combos from Kenichi using different styles or imagine playing as Muscle Buster  or Kei-chain.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

HSDK has its ups and downs but is consistently pounded into mediocrity by shameless fanservice. Even worse than Fairy Tail 

Based Hongo makes up for it imo.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 26, 2014)

New translations- Lil B


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2014)

OMFG THANK YOU BASED GOD

SUCH WHOA SUCH GOOD SCANS.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 27, 2014)

Full Main Theme:
[YOUTUBE]AjeWzR4-gNs[/YOUTUBE]

Eargasmic!


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 27, 2014)

Just saw that Madara is in it. Why?! Orochimaru is the better villain and has the better moveset, imo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2014)

New screenshots as well:





Golden Seiya.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 27, 2014)

Sengoku said:


> Just saw that Madara is in it. Why?! Orochimaru is the better villain and has the better moveset, imo.



Madara's the flavor of the month and more relevant as of late.

Poor Oro gets no respect.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2014)

Right, Oro got neglected as fuck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rather have Madara then a p*d*p****.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2014)

Sengoku said:


> Just saw that Madara is in it. Why?! Orochimaru is the better villain and has the better moveset, imo.



Orochimaru is neither a better villain or have better moveset than than Madara.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 27, 2014)

Nah. Orochimaru is better.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2014)

Orochimaru doesn't have a better moveset

Definitely the better villain


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice theme for the game.

Sagittarius Seiya. 

More other pics


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh Hisoka is only a support, that blows.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2014)

Yup, that's been known for a while.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Namco have changed some of the characters models, here is a comparison pic for Lala.
At the very least we know they are making an effort....


----------



## Monna (Jan 28, 2014)

^ I'm not familiar with her but I think the one on the left looks better. Its style is less generic imo.

I hope they give the Jonathan and Joseph some decent touchups. They look sorta off in this game as of now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2014)

I was about to say the same as Jane.  

And yeah, the jojo's need some fixing too. Especially their faces.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2014)

They also fixed up Hisoka's tatoo's and his face in general. 



I don't know why they even made the mistake of putting the tear before the star. In the manga, 1999 anime, and the 2011 anime it was ALWAYS a star and then a tear. Sure, the colors changed from time to time, but the positioning was always the same.

Glad to see them fix it. 

In other news, every single character has been added to the website besides Kumagawa. 

Also here's a picture of Lala from the anime. Not sure if it'll really help though.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2014)

The screenshots depicting the bad guys came out in last week's scan are out in HQ:


*Spoiler*: __ 
















*character limit*


----------



## Olivia (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that Johnathon using "Pluck" in the second image with Shishio?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Also this just occurred to me: if Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter will not be the playable antagonist, what if they reveal that it will be Meruem, King of the Chimera Ants, who will be the playable bad guy for HxH instead? How would you feel about that?


----------



## Vish (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's the screenshots without watermarks if anyone wants. 



Olivia said:


> Is that Johnathon using "Pluck" in the second image with Shishio?



Yup. They had another screenshot of him using it here in a previous update:


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that Madara using Suiton?

Because it looks weird as hell. lol


----------



## Badalight (Jan 28, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Is that Madara using Suiton?
> 
> Because it looks weird as hell. lol



It's a susanoo hand.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2014)

Badalight said:


> It's a susanoo hand.



Yeah, I went back to it again and yeah it's Susanoo.

Still looks weird though, especially the color. (too lightblue-ish)

it actually looks better here:


I was referring to this screenshot:


----------



## Badalight (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeh I figured - you can tell from the sword though.


----------



## Justice (Jan 28, 2014)

It's nice that they are making changes, but too bad it won't be anything major like making Allen playable. 

Gameplay wise, they got to fix the wonky camera and the invincibility thing. Also, make the characters run faster. 

Well for the invincibility issue, there should be a option to turn it off.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Smash Bros X J-Stars X PSASBR

Fanfic waiting to happen.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2014)

They made a manga about Jump Ultimate Stars.

I expect one about J-Stars as well, so that should be fun.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2014)

There is gonna be an event in the 8th and 9th of February in Paris, France, where other games like Storm Revolutions will be playable. Any chance J-Stars will be there as well?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 28, 2014)

I know its highly unlikely this game will come to the US, but any word if this will be released over the PSN? Kind of like the One Piece Pirate Warriors games?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2014)

You mean the US PSN? I think licensing will still be a problem.

This will release on the Japanese PSN if that's what you mean. All BN titles do now.


----------



## Monna (Jan 28, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Also this just occurred to me: if Hisoka from Hunter x Hunter will not be the playable antagonist, what if they reveal that it will be Meruem, King of the Chimera Ants, who will be the playable bad guy for HxH instead? How would you feel about that?


I would be happy. HxH needs another rep.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks fake, but OMG if it's true! Dio, Ajimu, and Mukuro, my three favorite characters from their respective manga!

[sp] [/sp]

*EDIT:* Confirmed fake as of these models:

[sp]

[/sp]

Fuck this, why do you toy with my emotions? I wanted DIO and Ajimu PLAYABLE!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn, Olivia.  

I was already hopping around my room. 

This scan is better than the Kakashi one though. 

I don't know if I should smack or applaud all these trolls,


----------



## Monna (Jan 29, 2014)

That is such a bad shoop


----------



## Olivia (Jan 29, 2014)

Better than most of the fakes that come out. 

Then again, I might have been blinded by the hype.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh damn it all, I need Ajimu in there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, I went back to it again and yeah it's Susanoo.
> 
> Still looks weird though, especially the color. (too lightblue-ish)
> 
> ...



the special effects of this game doesn't look that great ,Susanoo look Plastic in some screenshot wile in others look like pure energy,Susanoo should look like a Glass like construct.


----------



## Monna (Jan 29, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> the special effects of this game doesn't look that great ,Susanoo look Plastic in some screenshot wile in others look like pure energy,Susanoo should look like a Glass like construct.


Why do you think susanoo should look like _glass_ specifically? It's a humanoid ki energy construct.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 29, 2014)

...so you want an "ULTIMATE DEFENSE" made of energy to look like glass?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> ...so you want an "ULTIMATE DEFENSE" made of energy to look like glass?



the defensiveness properties have nothing to do whit it looking like glass ,Susanoo always looked like glass like energy to me specialty wend it part of it body shatter.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2014)

I need new characterssssssss


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 29, 2014)

These fakes are pissing me off.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just give us Dio already. Seriously.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Jan 30, 2014)

Cant wait to read in the announcement! Gemini Saga!!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 30, 2014)

And he's assist only.


----------



## The Big Koumei (Jan 30, 2014)

> Houshin Engi is what the game needs.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow so cool it will be released digitally on PSN too wow so cool- Lil B


----------



## Justice (Jan 31, 2014)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Wow so cool it will be released digitally on PSN too wow so cool- Lil B



Watch it be Jap PSN.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 31, 2014)

WHOA Based scan.

THANK YOU BASEDGOD. 



Justice said:


> Watch it be Jap PSN.



It's gonna be all the same as the physical version, buddy.

Of course it's gonna be exclusive to the JP Store.  

It's a good thing.


----------



## Monna (Jan 31, 2014)

When will we get scans showing us that Lil B is playable?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Do be wary that Japanese PSN cards are jacked up in prices compared to normal PSN cards. Not only that, you can't get the limted edition through the PSN version (pretty obvious but whatever).

Don't know how the price compares to importing the game versus importing the PSN cards (or rather codes, as I believe most sites just send you the codes through E-Mail).


----------



## Badalight (Jan 31, 2014)

Importing games is expensive as hell. Jojos set me back like 90 dollars in total. Basically 150% of the cost.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm looking at around $105 for the limited edition for this game right now (may very due to conversion rates). However to get Japanese PSN cards (either that, or you need a Japanese Credit Card), they cost about ten dollars more than the normal price. Currently, a 3000 yen card (which translates to roughly $29), costs $40. A 5000 yen card (which is about $49) costs around $60, and a 10000 yen card (which costs around $97) is worth $114. 

But we also have to factor in shipping when importing games physically, so I'm not quite sure which option would be cheaper (would probably depend on where you buy it from).


----------



## Faelan (Jan 31, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I'm looking at around $105 for the limited edition for this game right now (may very due to conversion rates). However to get Japanese PSN cards (either that, or you need a Japanese Credit Card), they cost about ten dollars more than the normal price. Currently, a 3000 yen card (which translates to roughly $29), costs $40. A 5000 yen card (which is about $49) costs around $60, and a 10000 yen card (which costs around $97) is worth $114.
> 
> But we also have to factor in shipping when importing games physically, so I'm not quite sure which option would be cheaper (would probably depend on where you buy it from).



Well if you just want to play it then get a Japanese PSN card would be the easiest. I usually get mine from playasia. Though if you want the physical copy of it then your gonna have to spend extra. 

I imported Date A Live CE which cost me around 120 from cdjapan. Damn shipping.

In the end I still think a PSN card is cheaper.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 31, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Importing games is expensive as hell. Jojos set me back like 90 dollars in total. Basically 150% of the cost.



What's worse is that they lowered the price like hell on the second week of release. So yeah, we payed a lot more than warranted. 

But a lot of websites make JP games expensive as shit anyway too. But like I said, the biggest problem was the change in price. 



Olivia said:


> I'm looking at around $105 for the limited edition for this game right now (may very due to conversion rates). However to get Japanese PSN cards (either that, or you need a Japanese Credit Card), they cost about ten dollars more than the normal price. Currently, a 3000 yen card (which translates to roughly $29), costs $40. A 5000 yen card (which is about $49) costs around $60, and a 10000 yen card (which costs around $97) is worth $114.
> 
> But we also have to factor in shipping when importing games physically, so I'm not quite sure which option would be cheaper (would probably depend on where you buy it from).



Okay so,

*Standard Edition*
7,980円（税込） / PS Vita　6,980円（税込）

*Anison Sound Edition*
10,980円（税込） / PS Vita　9,980円（税込）

Let's go the digital route first. The cheapest you can get a 1,000円 PSN Card is $13.75 (as far as I know) so that lead us to...

13.75 x 8 Cards = 110 / 13.75 x 7 = 96.26

*EDIT: **I goofed up and forgot there was a 5,000 yen PSN Card which is 54 dollars and a 3,000 yen card which is like 34 dollars so that leads to 88 dollars. For the PSVita version, that would be 54 dollars + I guess two 27-28 dollars (2 x 1,000 yen) since I don't think there's a 2,000 yen one, so around 81 dollars. Nevermind. *

Going to use AmiAmi and PlayAsia as examples:


If we want the best / fastest shipping you can add 12.90 (3-5 days) or 16.90 (1-2 days) to that.

Fuck PlayAsia though. But even with PlayAsia being expensive as hell, it's the better option than getting it digitally, not to mention + a $5 dollar discount if you recently ordered from them. 

AmiAmi:


I guess add around the same price for shipping. However, you will get it in 2-3 days compared to PA. But pretty sure you won't need the game ASAP.

Nippon-Yasan is 200 yen more expensive than Amiami. 

Hoped this helped.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 31, 2014)

So AmiAmi is the overall better site to use?

I was thinking about getting the anison edition


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 1, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> So AmiAmi is the overall better site to use?
> 
> I was thinking about getting the anison edition



Yeah, you will be spending around 110-120 with AmiAmi.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow more translations Got Dammit BasedGod why are you so cool- Lil B


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2014)

game needs Sakuragi Hanamichi


----------



## Badalight (Feb 4, 2014)

Omg, game comes out in less than 2 months... anyone have info on when a new char will be announced?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2014)

Most probably this Wednesday. 

We've gone about two weeks without a scan, and this close to release Namco Bandai usually releases scans for their games every other week/every two weeks. 

Honestly, I would be shocked if we didn't get some sort of character reveal this week.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 4, 2014)

My poor kokoro can't play the waiting game...


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Feb 4, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> And he's assist only.


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2014)

Kenshiro and Raoh are here!!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems like there are two pages. Basically, someone on arlongpark said that, unlike with normal scans, the J-Stars logo and the information box (the one with the platforms and release date) seem to be missing. Not only that, but the date in the middle (with 3.) seems to be cut off, the side of the page is missing, and we can see the edge of Luffy's foot.

So be it that we get the other page today or the following Monday (when Shonen Jump is officially released in Japan), there is another page, likely with other new content.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

Expected, that's good to know. 

It feels more complete. :33


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 5, 2014)

Kenshiro will be my main all the Jump characters are already dead!


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

Olivia said:


> It seems like there are two pages. Basically, someone on arlongpark said that, unlike with normal scans, the J-Stars logo and the information box (the one with the platforms and release date) seem to be missing. Not only that, but the date in the middle (with 3.) seems to be cut off, the side of the page is missing, and we can see the edge of Luffy's foot.
> 
> So be it that we get the other page today or the following Monday (when Shonen Jump is officially released in Japan), there is another page, likely with other new content.



You mean Naruto?

Also, this was kind of stupid in this case. Who these hell only scans 1 page? 

Well, can't be ungrateful either but still. Guess waiting it is.

EDIT: You are right, you can see Ichigo's sword handle around Naruto's headband.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

FUCK YES.

I think that was the biggest name missing. Still would be great to see Kinnikun man and Sakuragi Hanamichi, but dayumn.

Here is my entire wishlist, though obviously with only 2 months left most of these people won't make it... but still. Any noticeable names I'm missing?



*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Sakuragi Hanamichi - Slam Dunk
2. Yugi - Yugioh
3. Light - Death Note
4. Bobobo - Bobobob
5. Kinnikunman - Kinnikunman
6. Arale - Dr. Slump
7. Sena/Hiruma - Eyeshield 21
8. Rokudenashi Blues/Rookies rep
9. Saitama - One Punch Man
10. Yoh Asakura - Shaman King
11. Rin - Ao no Exorcist 
12. Dark Schneider - Bastard!
13. Clare - Claymore
14. Echizen Ryoma - Prince of Tennis
15. Train Heartnet/Eve - Black Cat
16. Cobra
17. Souma - Shokugeki no Souma
18. Bakuman rep.


Wishlist of series already present.

1. Sunny, Coco, Midora/Starjyun - Toriko
2. Killua, Kurapica, Chrollo/Meruem - HXH
3. Hiei, Kurama, Kuwabara - YYH
4. Zoro, Sanji, Franky, Doflamingo - OP
5. Rock Lee, Orochimaru - Naruto
6. Jotaro, Dio - JJBA
7. Sanosuke - RRK
8. Hibari - Reborn!
9. Piccolo, Trunks, Gohan - DB
10. Ishida, Grimjow - Bleach
11. Ajimu Najimi - Medaka Box
12. Aomine - KNB
13. Ikki, Hades - Saint Seiya
14.) Rei - FOTN


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

I made a post about this, but according on how most characters on the cover of the board game made it Arale has a chance to make it.

I want Rin to make it though.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't care too much for Arale, but she definitely deserves to be in. The only ones from unrepresented series that I'm REALLY pulling for are Sakuragi and Saitama (though his chances are pretty low).

Out of currently represented series, any hxh, toriko, yyh, or jojos reps would be great - and certain One Piece strawhats would be nice.


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2014)

I really want Dark Schneider and Yoh


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

I was about to say Kagami could be a better character than Aomine but I forgot this is Enemy / Rival then in that case I wish Akashi should make it too but that's us being wishful.

I want Train Heartnet to make it as well but wishful thinking I guess.

EDIT: I can already smell the nays but Tsubasa Ozora should make it as a support character.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

It wouldn't be Akashi, since most of this stuff is based off of the anime. Even in the manga Akashi hasn't shown everything he has yet. Aomine seems to fit the bill a bit better for now.

And like, I know Saitama is a stretch... but I would love for a double Yusuke Murata reveal of Saitama/Hiruma. OPM is a jump property, and is even published in the american jump subscription. People like Allen getting in (even though he used to be WSJ) gives me hope.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

If only Code Breaker was by Jump, I would love for Rei to be in. I guess Rin can sort of fill in if he gets confirmed. 

However, according to my theory which is kinda weak, I can see Arale and Momotaro being confirmed next, I hope. 

Dr. Slump is a deserving classic and Samurai School as well.

Also, as much I would love to see Bakuman, I don't see how the will work as supports unless they use their character creations.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Kenshiro and Raoh are here!!



Please, tell me that it isn't a face scan.


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2014)

It's real :33


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 5, 2014)

I think I just jizzed.


Yep. I jizzed. 
WAAAAAAAAATTATATATATATATATATAATATTAATATATATATATA

Hokuto Hyakuretsu Ken!


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> It's real :33


[Spontaneously Faints]


----------



## Justice (Feb 5, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Kenshiro and Raoh are here!!



THEY HAVE ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! 

I thought Kenshrio wasn't gonna be in the game but is there and so is Raoh! 

Now all they need to add is Dark Schneider.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 5, 2014)

........I just had a heart attack. I don't know if i'm alive or not right now....someone help me...please...OH GOD!


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 5, 2014)

YOU WA SHOCK!!!!!!


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Kenshiro and Raoh are here!!


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

Second page was revealed, doesn't have anything new on it :/


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if Atem will ever make it.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Atem will ever make it.



Who da fuck is atem?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2014)

> Who da fuck is atem?



Motherfucking Yami Yugi.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 5, 2014)

They officially stoped fucking around.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

So, who is the BIGGEST name still missing from this list? From represented and unrepresented series.

I'd say... Kinnikunman, Sakuragi, and Yugi for unrep. series.

From included series... Jotaro, Dio, Zoro, Chrollo/Meruem, and Starjyun.


----------



## Justice (Feb 5, 2014)

Badalight said:


> So, who is the BIGGEST name still missing from this list? From represented and unrepresented series.
> 
> I'd say... Kinnikunman, Sakuragi, and Yugi for unrep. series.
> 
> From included series... Jotaro, Dio, Zoro, Chrollo/Meruem, and Starjyun.



Unrepresented: Darsh, Kinnikunman, , Arale, Space Pirate Cobra, Yoh, the protagonists from City Hunter and Roukendashi Blues, the one guy that looks like Kenshiro, but has a sword and wears blue.

Represented: Killua, Dio (Kars maybe), Ajimu, Hiei


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2014)

Unrep: Yugi, or maybe Kaiba, Light, Arale.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd love a Masanori Morita rep, he's a great mangaka and has done a lot for WSJ. I know Rokudenashi Blues did better manga-wise, but Rookies had perhaps the most popular drama adaption of any manga/anime ever. Kawato could be a support and could motivate you and boost your stats or something


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2014)

Just wanted some hint of Yami in there ... no Zexal please.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> ~snip



Not to mention he's getting his game one month before, so I don't see why not either.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 5, 2014)

He was also in the board game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's my predictions for the next characters.

Momotaro Tsurugi (Sakigake!! Otokojuku)
Arale (Dr. Slump)
Hiei (Yuyu Hakusho) or Killua (Hunter X Hunter)
Dio Brando (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure)
Yugi (Yu-Gi-Oh) or Yoh (Shamen King)

My reasons: 1. Momotaro and Arale were on the box for the J-Stars board game that was announced around the same time as this game. (Nearly all the characters on that box are in this game)
2. I expect a character dump on us again similar to the villain reveals.
3. These are big name characters that need to be added.
4. There's only three or two songs left for the anime music edition of the game. (Which means only two or three franchises WITH ANIME ADAPTATIONS are left to be added.)


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a feeling that this game might suck? More often than not a game with such fan service tends to have lack luster gameplay.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2014)

if Yugi is in so should be Kaiba in fact he should have enemy controller as one of his attack.

[YOUTUBE]_fyCI-9K5rU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2014)

Or you know ... just Summon Chaos Emperor Dragon.


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2014)

Badalight said:


> So, who is the BIGGEST name still missing from this list? From represented and unrepresented series.
> 
> I'd say... Kinnikunman, Sakuragi, and Yugi for unrep. series.
> 
> From included series... Jotaro, Dio, Zoro, Chrollo/Meruem, and Starjyun.



Arale, Kinnikuman, Bobobobo and Yoh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 5, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> Does anyone have a feeling that this game might suck? More often than not a game with such fan service tends to have lack luster gameplay.



Reviews of the demo said that it was decent. So i expect it to be around there.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't expect this to be a competitive fighter, just a time killer where you can clash with characters from different series. 

With that said, I'm expecting four more playable series represented, as Fist of the North star should take one of the songs in the ani-song edition, bringing the total songs to 17 out of 21. 

Personally, I think it will be Bobobobo, Yoh, Arale, and Yugi. As for supports, one of the main ones that keep coming up in my head is Light Yagami. (Never watched Ultimate Muscle, just know of the series)

However I do hope more secondary characters (such as Killua, DIO, Ajimu ()) etc. make it.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

I think as long as the game is balanced, then that's cool.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope Raoh is the "Meta Knight" of this game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 5, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Kenshiro and Raoh are here!!



Good scan. Their character's profile arts look very good.



Badalight said:


> FUCK YES.
> 
> I think that was the biggest name missing. Still would be great to see Kinnikun man and Sakuragi Hanamichi, but dayumn.
> 
> ...



From your fist list I would just add Edward Elric, Inuyasha and Natsu Dragneel. I would like it that Kinnikuman and Yoh make it.

Rin Okumura would be a bonus, but its unlikely I'm afraid.

Meruem would be a good addition to HxH in terms of villain.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

I would love to see Ed and Natsu if they were from Jump. 

Man. they need to make a big clusterfuck of Shonen crossover fighting game. Kinda like Sunday x Magazine but more this time maybe Jump should be in it.

Dat Hajime no fucking Ippo.


----------



## Sanji (Feb 5, 2014)

Hopefully any of these will squeeze their way in:
Dio
Yugi
Arale
Yoh
Sakuragi
Any Strawhat


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2014)

I want both Dio and Jotaro. I hope some of the bigger series like Dragon Ball, OP, and (hopefully) JJBA get four reps.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

I honestly don't care about balance. If the villains who I will be fighting against are OP, oh well.

This game needs a handicap mode though. I love playing these types of games with friends against really difficult CPUs. The naruto game you could put the handicap in the opponents favor and they would take like no damage, but they'd deal way more than normal.


----------



## Justice (Feb 5, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I honestly don't care about balance. If the villains who I will be fighting against are OP, oh well.
> 
> This game needs a handicap mode though. I love playing these types of games with friends against really difficult CPUs. The naruto game you could put the handicap in the opponents favor and they would take like no damage, but they'd deal way more than normal.



Oh god I hate that shit! Takes me back to DBZ Budokai Tenkachi 1.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 5, 2014)

Justice said:


> Oh god I hate that shit! Takes me back to DBZ Budokai Tenkachi 1.



lol, well... what's the point in playing if the computers lose super easily? I mean you can play against friends, but that will only last for so long. No handicap mode is almost a deal breaker for me.

It's one of the reasons why I think Brawl sucks in comparison to melee. Forget about the gameplay, but the handicap mode in brawl is terribleeeeee.


----------



## Justice (Feb 5, 2014)

Badalight said:


> lol, well... what's the point in playing if the computers lose super easily? I mean you can play against friends, but that will only last for so long. No handicap mode is almost a deal breaker for me.
> 
> It's one of the reasons why I think Brawl sucks in comparison to melee. Forget about the gameplay, but the handicap mode in brawl is terribleeeeee.



They don't have to be super easily I just prefer balance.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

For the exception of the Budokai games, playing it on Hard Mode on a lot of anime games was pretty easy. 

Infinite World on hard was actually fucking hard.

Balance is good though...I can already see online mode being Madara Island.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2014)

Worthy double post:


Scan translated.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

This is for PS3 and Vita, right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> This is for PS3 and Vita, right?



yes. **


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

I take it the chances for a version with english text are low though


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I take it the chances for a version with english text are low though



Never happening.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dun matter. We got Ken.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty much that.

And the fact we can still play this game even if it never comes to the US or Europe.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EQkwbX3jkBQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_t3rin_Bnao[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2J3Kfs1wghY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gFmlDnJPL54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 6, 2014)

this game actually looks fun, whens it comin out?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 6, 2014)

March 19th, Japan Only.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 7, 2014)

no US version ever?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 7, 2014)

Doubtful .


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 7, 2014)

>Kenshiro appearing in Jstars victory vs


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2014)

Just waitin for Atem. :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2014)

CoolTaff12 said:


> >Kenshiro appearing in Jstars victory vs



No one but you give a shit about Kenshitro.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> No one but you give a shit about Kenshitro.



Shows what you know...

[YOUTUBE]5e6arLUlGvI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aPN9coyC9nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm coming for you Pegasus.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2014)

A coping mechanism:

If your favorite character doesn't make it into this game, just remember that Yamada Taro did.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 7, 2014)

That thing still gives me nightmares.

I also love being the guy who got most of his most wanted characters in the game. (Seiya, Kenshiro, Jonathan, Joseph, and Raoh) Still need Dio, Momotaro, Arale, Kinnikuman, Yugi, and Bobobo before i have everyone. In fact, i got two of three of my most wanted. (Kenshiro and Raoh) Still need DIO MOTHER FUCKING BRANDO though.

Oh, and supposedly we have FOURTEEN characters left. According to GameFaqs. A few are reps for other franchises obviously. So that leaves THREE new franchises with playables. (Yu-Gi-Oh, Dr. Slump, and Shamen King (or Kinnikuman or Sakigake!! Otokojuku) are what i'm predicting)


----------



## Justice (Feb 7, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That thing still gives me nightmares.
> 
> I also love being the guy who got most of his most wanted characters in the game. (Seiya, Kenshiro, Jonathan, Joseph, and Raoh) Still need Dio, Momotaro, Arale, Kinnikuman, Yugi, and Bobobo before i have everyone.
> 
> Oh, and supposedly we have FOURTEEN characters left. According to GameFaqs. A few are reps for other franchises obviously. So that leaves THREE new franchises with playables. (Yu-Gi-Oh, Dr. Slump, and Shamen King (or Kinnikuman or Sakigake!! Otokojuku) are what i'm predicting)



Please developers, include Dark Schneider, Killua, Hiei, Dio, and Takikobo. 

Especially Darsh! 

Hopfully there will be 45 playable chararcters overall. 

Makes sense.

Also don't forgot  DLC.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 7, 2014)

If Darsh and Dio are confirmed i will record myself saying this.

"WE GOT ALL THE BADASSES HERE! WE GOT THE HOKUTO BROS! WE GOT DARSH! WE GOT THE JOESTARS! WE GOT MOTHER FUCKING DIO! WE GOT ALL THE BADASSES HERE YO!"


----------



## Justice (Feb 7, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If Darsh and Dio are confirmed i will record myself saying this.
> 
> "WE GOT ALL THE BADASSES HERE! WE GOT THE HOKUTO BROS! WE GOT DRASH! WE GOT THE JOESTARS! WE GOT MOTHER FUCKING DIO! WE GOT ALL THE BADASSES HERE YO!"



DON'T FORGET YUSUKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 7, 2014)

So here's my prediction. It goes against what i said also. 

Playable - 10
Kinnikuman
Bobobobo Bobobo
Arale
Tsurugi Momotaro
Mutou Yugi
Asakura Yoh
Ajimu (or Killua)
Nura Rikuo
Hiei
Dio Brando

Support - 4
Ozora Tsubasa
Hanamichi Sakuragi
Echizen Ryoma
Yagami Light


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2014)

All I want is Dio (Part 3), Kinnikuman, Killua, Hiei, Yugi and Sakuragi. I'd also like Taikoubou but it doesn't seem like he has a chance.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 7, 2014)

My money is still on Momotaro and Arale being the next ones confirmed.


----------



## Justice (Feb 7, 2014)

After watching the Goku video, does anyone find it funny how they made Goku so nerfed?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 7, 2014)

Not as nerfed as Medaka.


----------



## Justice (Feb 7, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Not as nerfed as Medaka.



What can she do?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I wouldn't be surprised considering Goku and company can destroy planets (or have the power to)

In other news The Egyptian Gods can do almost the same.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Seiya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Goku.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2014)

I won't disagree with you Pea.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Seiya got nerfed harder then Goku.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure SS is one of the most powerful Shonen Jump series. So I am sure of that.

Apparently if rating by power YGO is higher than DBZ. 

Gotta love those Universals.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 7, 2014)

Justice said:


> What can she do?



She can copy any ability and master it at 120% usage, open any wounds the opponent ever had, make anything nothing (through the use of all fiction), continue her heart and bodily functions even after death with vibrations, etc.

Of course in his game she only has physical attacks (like Kurokami Phantom) and War God mode (not even Altered God mode which was in the anime ).


----------



## Justice (Feb 7, 2014)

Olivia said:


> She can copy any ability and master it at 120% usage, open any wounds the opponent ever had, make anything nothing (through the use of all fiction), continue her heart and bodily functions even after death with vibrations, etc.
> 
> Of course in his game she only has physical attacks (like Kurokami Phantom) and War God mode (not even Altered God mode which was in the anime ).



Pretty hax and I guess Kenshiro is only gonna get physical attacks as well since I don't see how the developers can implement his pressure point moves due to the style of the game. 

I researched this move called Musou Tensei that Kenshiro will get so I wonder if that is going to be his ougi? 

Have to wait and see.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2014)

The person they nerfed is Joseph. He *always* wins. I don't care if he's up against God, he'll find a way


----------



## Olivia (Feb 7, 2014)

You must be talking about young Joseph, as we all know how Oldseph vs DIO turned out.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2014)

Olivia said:


> You must be talking about young Joseph, as we all know how Oldseph vs DIO turned out.



I refuse to acknowledge the fact that Old Joseph exists.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 7, 2014)

You guys know that there's definitely going to be a sequel to this game, right? 

If your favorite character doesn't make it in, then they'll be in the sequel.


----------



## Justice (Feb 7, 2014)

We will see with the remaining slots.

Hope there's alt costumes.


----------



## Vish (Feb 7, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> You guys know that there's definitely going to be a sequel to this game, right?
> 
> If your favorite character doesn't make it in, then they'll be in the sequel.



Probably only for the 50th year anniversary though.



Justice said:


> We will see with the remaining slots.
> 
> Hope there's alt costumes.



I think there is. In the latest scan, Kenshiro was shirtless in one panel. There's also a screenshot with Lala in a bikini.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> You guys know that there's definitely going to be a sequel to this game, right?
> 
> If your favorite character doesn't make it in, then they'll be in the sequel.



I hope so, but that's not a given. I'm sure it will sell well, and lord knows Namco loves to milk their franchises... but it is an anniversary game. Let's not get ahead of ourselves.

Also, when sequels to these types of games come out they never tend to add as many characters as you'd hope. A new Naruto game would come out and you get like 10 new characters. Not really worth an extra 90 dollars.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Feb 7, 2014)

Video Translation- Lil B

[YOUTUBE]u9MBY_F08sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 7, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I hope so, but that's not a given. I'm sure it will sell well, and lord knows Namco loves to milk their franchises... but it is an anniversary game. Let's not get ahead of ourselves.
> 
> Also, when sequels to these types of games come out they never tend to add as many characters as you'd hope. A new Naruto game would come out and you get like 10 new characters. Not really worth an extra 90 dollars.



This game is going to sell extraordinarily well. You'd be surprised how many fans want a game like this. 
I expect first week sales to be well over 500,000 copies sold.
Older Jump crossover games from previous generations had sequels released at least a year or two after the first game.



LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Video Translation- Lil B
> 
> [YOUTUBE]u9MBY_F08sw[/YOUTUBE]



They incorporated 3 types of Victory Burst finishers?

So can every playable character use all three types, or does that mean that every character will have their own designated VB types?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2014)

It's still an anniversary game. I'm just saying, I'm not gonna get my hopes up until one is announced. I'll worry about the game directly in front of me for the time being.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2014)

Enjoyed those videos, Luffy's specially.

Can't wait for the rest of characters's to get their own.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 8, 2014)

By the way, a thread title change is *long* over due.

This game hasn't been called "Project Versus J" for almost an entire year.


----------



## Monna (Feb 8, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> By the way, a thread title change is *long* over due.
> 
> This game hasn't been called "Project Versus J" for almost an entire year.


I actually thought about asking a mod to change it at one point but was like nah.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Feb 8, 2014)

Madara aizen ichigo all day

I mean who doesn't wanna go hst on someone a couple times 
Or even start doing their own fanficfights amirite?!

To be perfectly honest if cyber connect did a game with op/b/n characters nobody would care bout calcs has blah blah blah just have a great time because I know we would all buy that shit up part 2 3 and the generations version.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Olivia said:


> You must be talking about young Joseph, as we all know how Oldseph vs DIO turned out.


But that was DIO, the guy who's on Joseph's level of luck. 

But Joseph still lived afterwards since his family did care of him, unlike dio


----------



## Monna (Feb 8, 2014)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Madara aizen ichigo all day
> 
> I mean who doesn't wanna go hst on someone a couple times
> Or even start doing their own fanficfights amirite?!
> ...


I'm more interested in playing as Toriko characters since there has yet to be a Toriko game on consoles.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 8, 2014)

Yugi, Dio, Yoh, Bobobo, Arale.

Any of these and I'm incredibly happy


----------



## Justice (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't wait for them Kenshiro/Johnathan teams.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2014)

> Yugi, Dio, Yoh, Bobobo, Arale.



Still waiting for Yami/Atem. Can't wait to MIND CRUSH.


----------



## Monna (Feb 8, 2014)

Yami Yugi will be assist-only again


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> Older Jump crossover games from previous generations had sequels released at least a year or two after the first game.


development for DS game were lower than those of the PS3 and since this game most likely will end up japanese only it would have to sell more than very well for a sequel.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 8, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Yami Yugi will be assist-only again


So many pre-orders cancelled. :ignoramus


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 8, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> development for DS game were lower than those of the PS3 and since this game most likely will end up japanese only it would have to sell more than very well for a sequel.



There are characters in this game who haven't had their own series' represented video games in years, if not EVER.

This game is going to sell faster than blue meth.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2014)

Exactly, one of the reasons why Medaka and Oga made me want this game day one. I doubt I'll ever play a video game based on either series.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Yami Yugi will be assist-only again



Never. 



Renegade Knight said:


> So many pre-orders cancelled. :ignoramus



I know if I ordered one, I would have cancelled it. Even though there are other characters that are exciting and fun.


----------



## Justice (Feb 9, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Exactly, one of the reasons why Medaka and Oga made me want this game day one. I doubt I'll ever play a video game based on either series.



Also, this will be the only time where you have Kenshiro fight Johnathan.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hokuto Hyakuretsu Ken! Vs. Sunlight Yellow Overdrivu!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 9, 2014)

So apparently we only have four stages left.

I assume that the HnK stage will be Cassandra and the Jojo stage would be Dio's Castle. (Part 1 or 3. it really doesn't matter)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 9, 2014)

FUCK IT! TRIPLE POST AWAY!


----------



## Justice (Feb 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> FUCK IT! TRIPLE POST AWAY!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 9, 2014)

Do it or Raoh's horse will crush you.


----------



## Monna (Feb 9, 2014)

Bout time to preorder.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2014)

Aizen-sama BANZAI!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2014)

Baha.

Kenshiro: You're already dead
Madara:


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 9, 2014)

Already preordered 100 copies of this game.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, that's just as expensive as two Shonen Jump Crush Card Viruses. 

Hope for the best.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 10, 2014)

Game comes out in 40 days... 14ish characters still left unannounced. We should hear some more soon...

Come on Sakuragi and Yugi, and as many toriko/jojo/hxh/yyh reps as possible.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Game comes out in 40 days... 14ish characters still left unannounced. We should hear some more soon...
> 
> Come on Sakuragi and Yugi, and as many *toriko/jojo/hxh/yyh reps* as possible.



Doesn't 1 from each remain?

For Jojo, Dio or Jotaro are cool with me.

For YYH. Kurama or Hiei.

HXH, we need that Killua. Period.

Toriko, I'm not sure.


----------



## Monna (Feb 10, 2014)

Killua please


----------



## Olivia (Feb 10, 2014)

I would like two more playable reps from HxH to match YYH (if it were to get another one), but maybe it's because of my bias.


----------



## Justice (Feb 10, 2014)

HxH-Killua
YYH-Hiei
JJBA-Dio(Jotaro could be DLC)
Toriko-Starjun
Medaka Box- Ajimu

Those are the only characters missing from represented series.

Who knows with unrep series considering the roster choices of the game.


----------



## Monna (Feb 10, 2014)

Justice said:


> HxH-Killua
> YYH-Hiei
> *JJBA-Dio(Jotaro could be DLC)*
> Toriko-Starjun
> ...


We really need both Jotaro and Dio. It must happen!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 10, 2014)

I predict that Dio is coming to fuck up the competition.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2014)

So that's

One Piece
Naruto
Dragon Ball Z
YYH
Toriko
Bleach
HXH
Jojo
Rurouni Kenshin
Saint Seiya
Hokuto no Ken
Beelzebub
Gintama
Medaka's Box
Kochira Katsushika
Hell Teacher
Reborn

Roughly is what I conclude what that list is.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 10, 2014)

Great, now we got "You wa shock!"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder if we can listen to our own music on the PS3 while playing this.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 10, 2014)

I doubt it for two reasons. The first would be that a large majority of ps3 games don't support the option, and the other is that it defeats the purpose of the ani-song edition.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I doubt it for two reasons. The first would be that a large majority of ps3 games don't support the option, and the other is that it defeats the purpose of the ani-song edition.



This is me being hopeful but, 

For Kamen Rider Battride War and Gundam Extreme Full Boost (both by NB), they both got TV/Anime versions kinda like J-Stars is getting and with Kamen Rider, we can import our own tracks with a feature the game offers, I think it's the same with Gundam, I have the game so I can check. 

Tekken has a similar feature too which you can set a custom track from your HDD for a stage. 

Basically I am saying is that it could happen since it's not a new concept with NB games.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2014)

Shishio, Toguro and Akainu looked good in that trailer. So did Kenshiro and Rao.

From YYH I would like it if Kuwabara made it. 

HxH would do good with Killua and IMO Meruem, so that HxH has a villain in the game like other series do. But then I also would want to see Hades from Saint Seiya being included.

Are the chances still up that we'll get Yoh from Shaman King? I would like to see this in action during the game:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think Yoh is pretty likely. Along with Yugi.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2014)

If Atem makes it, I wonder what his attacks will be. 

More Pokemon Trainer like? Or Standard Kicks, Punches, and Mind Crush?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 10, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> If Atem makes it, I wonder what his attacks will be.
> 
> More Pokemon Trainer like? Or Standard Kicks, Punches, and Mind Crush?



[YOUTUBE]4yJIdQ1BU3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> If Atem makes it, I wonder what his attacks will be.
> 
> More Pokemon Trainer like? Or Standard Kicks, Punches, and Mind Crush?



Well, you do get 3 lives in the game so maybe one card each and final blow would be the Egyptian God cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]4yJIdQ1BU3Q[/YOUTUBE]



I don't know if they could do that on a 3d environment though. 



Kaitou said:


> Well, you do get 3 lives in the game so maybe one card each and final blow would be the Egyptian God cards.



Love to see Obelisk bring a case of butt whooping.


----------



## Monna (Feb 10, 2014)

Exodia should just be playable


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe. 

I want to MIND CRUSH Aizen so badly.


----------



## Monna (Feb 10, 2014)

Aizen would make a pretty punching bag


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2014)

Aye, that he would.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 10, 2014)

If you could only choose one: Dio or Jotaro?

I'd go with Dio. He offers more to the game.


----------



## Vish (Feb 11, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If you could only choose one: Dio or Jotaro?
> 
> I'd go with Dio. He offers more to the game.



Jotaro is one of my favourites (though you could probably tell ) but I'd say Dio, for pretty much the same reason you said. JJBA needs a villain.

I hope it would be Part 3 Dio instead of Part 1 Dio though. That way, Parts 1-3 would get represented and it would hype the upcoming anime.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2014)

Part 3 Dio, no questions asked.


----------



## Monna (Feb 11, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If you could only choose one: Dio or Jotaro?
> 
> I'd go with Dio. He offers more to the game.


Dio because we need a JJBA villain, though he should be from Part 3 because The World!


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 11, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If you could only choose one: Dio or Jotaro?
> 
> I'd go with Dio. He offers more to the game.



Part 3 Dio got more interesting moveset than both Jotaro and Part 1 Dio. 
Beside, I want to steam roll everybody


----------



## Justice (Feb 11, 2014)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Part 3 Dio got more interesting moveset than both Jotaro and Part 1 Dio.
> Beside, I want to steam roll everybody



Isn't that the major reason people want part 3 Dio in this game? 

Also, character reveals are Wednesdays, right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Steam Roller is the reason to want Dio in anything. 

Oh and i hope to god that Dio is the next PLAYABLE reveal since were still on the topic of antagonists. He'll only be trumped by Raoh since Raoh had the hype build up before his gameplay reveal.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Can't wait to pull this shit in J-Stars Victory Vs.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't wait until this.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2014)

Was this posted?



> *J-Stars Victory VS: 1-vs-1, 2-vs-2, 3-vs-1 Matches, Music, Kenshin Stage*
> 
> The amazing J-Stars Victory VS Trailer 6 was released earlier. Now, Namco Bandai has released some information on free battle mode matches! Fans were curious if J-Stars Victory VS was limited to a max of 2-vs-2 matches only. Well, today Namco Bandai Games has confirmed it’s not just limited to that scope as J-Stars Victory VS will have 1-vs-1, 2-vs-2, and 3-vs-1 matches in Free Battle mode!
> 
> ...


----------



## Justice (Feb 11, 2014)

For the hell of it, they should add 3 v 3 and 1v1v1 matches.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2014)

Dude, the Kenshin stage is great.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 11, 2014)

Wonder if Don Patch can make it if Bobobo can make it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Don Patch got his own spin off so he has a good shot at being playable.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 11, 2014)

I trust you Pea. 



Soon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Sablés (Feb 11, 2014)

_You are...already dead?

You're not lying there
_


----------



## Sanji (Feb 11, 2014)

^That was kind of the best thing ever.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I can't wait until this.



That's fucking amazing.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

IKR? 

If they only could do that. It would be amazing. 

Having Dark Magician as a character that is controlled by Yami.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone think we'll get more characters tomorrow? Game comes out really soon and 14 unnanounced characters. Seems like we should get something every week.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

It's likely that we get something tonight/tomorrow, however if not this week then definitly next week. We also have to account for the fact that we get the scans five days before they are officially released. 

There hasn't been a scan that has confirmed for J-Stars to appear in V-Jump (which happens once every month), and since this is the scan before V-Jump releases, it is very likely that we will get a scan this week. (Or the following week I suppose, but that scan will officially release the day right before V-Jump does, and I doubt they'd advertise that late)


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

In that case ... I wonder who or what will be revealed next.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Sakuragiiiiiiiiiii

And my super pipe dream: Kawato sensei

and more Toriko, hxh, jojos, and yyh. Of course I'm open to any new reps and think they definitely should make it in over more repeats... but if I'm being selfish I want more from the stuff I listed.


----------



## Vish (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> In that case ... I wonder who or what will be revealed next.



Hoping for Yugi and Yoh.

I would like if it the final roster was something like this:



I doubt Zoro and Hijikata would get in but I added them just because I like them. 

Hiei and Starjun would probably be more likely than those two. I was thinking Sakuragi, but I'm not sure if they would put him because of Kuroko.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 12, 2014)

PLEASE BE YOH AND HAO!


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

> Hoping for Yugi and Yoh.



That would be amazing. :33


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

I mainly want Yugi, Yoh, Bobobo, and Arale from unrepresented series. (I suppose Light for support)

For already represented series, Pitou, Ajimu, and Dio. This would make it the best game ever for me! ()


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

> I mainly want Yugi, Yoh, Bobobo, and Arale from unrepresented series. (I suppose Light for support)
> 
> For already represented series, Pitou, Ajimu, and Dio. This would make it the best game ever



Hope so. 

Question. Does anyone know how popular Yugi or Yu-Gi-Oh! is in Japan (I know it is fairly popular here in the United States)? I know I am kinda biased when asking question ... but I can't help it.


----------



## Vish (Feb 12, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I mainly want Yugi, Yoh, Bobobo, and Arale from unrepresented series. (I suppose Light for support)
> 
> For already represented series, Pitou, Ajimu, and Dio. This would make it the best game ever for me! ()



I would like Pitou too, but not over Killua. xD 

Pitou would be a fitting villain for HxH since they made Hisoka support though. It would also work nicely if they have Gon's transformation in.



Linkofone said:


> Hope so.
> 
> Question. Does anyone know how popular Yugi or Yu-Gi-Oh! is in Japan (I know it is fairly popular here in the United States)? I know I am kinda biased when asking question ... but I can't help it.



I think it's pretty successful in Japan. I read that the mangaka promised himself that GX would be the last Yu-Gi-Oh anime. Then the anime studio showed him 5D's and he agreed to it on the condition that it would be the last one. Except now there's Zexal and Arc-V, so...I assume he's still making a lot of money from it.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I mainly want Yugi, Yoh, Bobobo, and Arale from unrepresented series. (I suppose Light for support)
> 
> For already represented series, Pitou, Ajimu, and Dio. This would make it the best game ever for me! ()



Pitou and Ajimu are so awesome. HXH definitely could use one more since they shafted us on Hisoka. Chrollo or Meruem would be great. Any of the Royal Gaurd, or Kurapica/Killua.

Still hoping for some Murata reps too. Hiruma from Eyeshield would be great, but Saitama of One Punch Man would be FANTASTIC. He is a jump character and appears in the weekly american jump.


----------



## Vish (Feb 12, 2014)

Arale, Luckyman, Bobobo, Saiki and Hinata Shouyou (Support).


----------



## Sablés (Feb 12, 2014)

Yoh and Yugi or bust


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 12, 2014)

Box7 gonna spank Madara's ass


----------



## Sablés (Feb 12, 2014)

Bobobo was the only legit addition


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Now it gets interesting. 

With Bobobo and Arale this game will definitely have more humor.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Also do I spot Don Patch? :33

How many spots are there left?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a feeling Bo-bobo and Arale would make it in.

Don't know about Saiki or Luckyman.

I know about Hinata, but I haven't read Haikyuu yet.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 12, 2014)

Still no Sakuragi 

Also why is the character from Haikuu support? 

It's getting a anime and it has good rating from what I remember.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

The text "ALL STAR BATTLE" is a sign!

Dio is coming!


----------



## Monna (Feb 12, 2014)

Arale is all that matters.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

So nine more characters left?

I'm afraid only one more new series as playable (probably Shamen King with Yoh) as three more series with animes (Bobobo, Dr. Slump, and Luckyman) are in it, bringing the song count up to 20 out of 21.

With that said, this can be it on the series playable (as far as ones with anime adaptions) as they might decide to make the last song on the ani-song edition "Fighting Stars". Granted, they haven't indicated such on the website, but you never know.

I feel some series that will get a support character will be Yugioh (with Yugi), Death Note (with Light) and Slam Dunk (with Sakuragi). Of course, there is a possibility of characters from returning series as well (here's hoping from HxH, Medaka Box, and Jojo).

Once one more playable character is announced, this game will officially have more playable characters than Jump Super Stars.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

You mean Jump Super Stars.

Jump Ultimate Stars had 56 playable characters.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

Yup sorry, I meant Jump Super Stars. 

In other news, two more stages were confirmed. Don't know what series they're from, but one of them looks like it's from Bobobo? (Been a long time since I've watched these series. )


----------



## Reyes (Feb 12, 2014)

Where are you getting that there will be 9 more characters, Olivia?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Hopefully the Pharaoh will make an appearance soon.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought it was revealed less than a week ago that there would be fourteen more characters (supports and playable)? I'll try to go find the source.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

Alright, here is the 'confirmation' about 14 more characters.

On the official website (here's the link: ) you see an image of Naruto, Vegeta, and Neuro vs Ichigo, Kenshin, and Sasuke. On that character selection screen next to the picked challengers, we see Vegeta, Frieza, Naruto, and Sasuke on page '5/14'. 

This is significant because there seems to be four characters per page (as also shown by Rukia, Jaguar, Neuro, and Kumagawa on page '13/14'.) Assuming the fourteenth page has four characters on it as well, that would mean 56 (4 x 14) characters in total being in this game. With 35 playable characters and 12 supports, that leaves room for 9 more characters in the roster.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

If that's true, the remaining characters might be

Playable:
Yugi
Sakuragi
Kinnikuman
Yoh
Dio

Support:
Tsubasa
Sena
Light
Ryoma


Unless they throw in a surprise hidden character.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 12, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Arale, Luckyman, Bobobo, Saiki and Hinata Shouyou (Support).



It also look like Penguin village stage is conformed.


----------



## Justice (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice to see that another Toriyama rep got in and BoBoBo.

I remember when I was little my dad wouldn't let me watch BoBoBo. 

Also, Momotaro will be revealed next possibly since he's the only one on the board game that hasn't been revealed.

It's amazing how not only Kenshiro is in the game, but his hardocre fans too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

GOD DAMN IT! WHERE KINNIKUMAN?! 

Also, FUCK YEAH! BOBOBOBOBOBOBOBOBOBOBO....BO!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

Didn't I tell you guys about the board game?

 

I am glad they all got added .


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Don Patchy.

Also, would this count as a legit attack?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

In that case, we all know Monotaro is gonna be added next.

He's pretty much the only one remaining.

EDIT: And that Raku guy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Don Patchy.
> 
> Also, would this count as a legit attack?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Also, the translation of the scan is coming later today. I just spoke with the guy working with the translator.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Let's be honest: Luckyman is a legacy character that deserved it a lot more then Taro.

inb4 he's Taro's rival.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Wait ... who would be Bobobo's rival?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Also, do you guys think this game will have a final boss? Who do you think would be a good fit?

I'm hoping for a gigantic Mazinger Z.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Wait ... who would be Bobobo's rival?



Arale. Or Arale and Bobobo team up against Frieza.

Gintoki's rivalry doesn't make sense either since he's up against the Joestars.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Arale. Or Arale and Bobobo team up against Frieza.
> 
> Gintoki's rivalry doesn't make sense either since he's up against the Joestars.



It does make sense, kind of. If you've ever read/watched gintama it has a stupid amount of jojo references - plus Gintoki and Joseph share the same VA.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Arale. Or Arale and Bobobo team up against Frieza.
> 
> Gintoki's rivalry doesn't make sense either since he's up against the Joestars.



Make sense. Since both Humor based.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Also, do you guys think this game will have a final boss? Who do you think would be a good fit?
> 
> I'm hoping for a gigantic Mazinger Z.



Could be cool if it was a game exclusive boss in the end. 

I mean, this game probably will get a one-shot anyway, so...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Make sense. Since both Humor based.



But thats only Joseph.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Also, do you guys think this game will have a final boss? Who do you think would be a good fit?
> 
> I'm hoping for a gigantic Mazinger Z.



Yes.  So much yes.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> But thats only Joseph.



Bobobo  vs Joseph?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Bobobo  vs Joseph?



Not even Joseph can predict what he'll say. 

Also, Raoh and Kinnikuman for rivalry? 

My only wish is for this song to play in the background during that battle.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Not even Joseph can predict what he'll say.
> 
> Also, Raoh and Kinnikuman for rivalry?



Nobody can predict the Bo. 

Yes. 10x yes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Nobody can predict the Bo.
> 
> Yes. 10x yes.



The manliest rivalry. King Vs Conqueror


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope up next are Yoh and Kinnikuman.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Hanage Shinken.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Fist of the nose hairs versus fist of the north star


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

^

Would pay to see that.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

With Bobobo, I can see Yami being a support.





Anyone else remember this?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Feb 12, 2014)

Lil B thinks the cards in the game nd scan hint to who has special dialogue with each other like Goku and Luffy - Lil B


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2014)

i wonder if Bobobo will have one of his fusions as transformation.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well those are transformations, so i'd say yes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

NEW CHARACTER ON THE 21st!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> With Bobobo, I can see Yami being a support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yugi as a moveset attack confirmed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Glorious.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

I say it's Monotaro who will get announced. 

Which I am pleased with, especially since his game is coming out pretty soon as well.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

They are assuming it's killua because of the "shocking".

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

At this point I am just excited for new characters


----------



## Vish (Feb 12, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> In that case, we all know Monotaro is gonna be added next.
> 
> He's pretty much the only one remaining.
> 
> EDIT: And that Raku guy.



I don't think Raku will be in. He can't really do anything and they revealed Chitoge before him, so...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

I just realized:

Team Goku Slayer: Seiya, Medaka, and Arale.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is what I expect for the next reveal: Killua, Dio, Momotaro


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

I bet Bobobo can beat Goku.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I just realized:
> 
> Team Goku Slayer: Seiya, Medaka, and Arale.



Psi apparently is ridiculously strong too.

Also gag characters are basically unbarred, they're like Looney Toons. They can do basically anything.

Also Josefu the god slayer.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bobobo brings Goku into his afro and now Goku's biological parents are disappointed in him.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol now I want to rewatch bobobo again


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> This is what I *want* for the next reveal: Killua, Dio, Momotaro



Fixed. 

But I am with you on that. This game needs Killua and Dio and I will be happy this this game fooooorever.

An HXH character and a Jojo character needs to be confirmed anyway to seal the deal.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes Please where are Killua and Dio

also add in Yoh and Yugi moto


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Fixed.
> 
> But I am with you on that. This game needs Killua and Dio and I will be happy this this game fooooorever.
> 
> An HXH character and a Jojo character needs to be confirmed anyway to seal the deal.



I just realized that nearly all my predictions for this game have been correct.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

As for Saint Seiya, I'm speculating that Ikki and Saga will be added next.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Saga seems to be the most likely since his constellation can be seen in screenshots of the Saint Seiya stage.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

So we got Dio, Killua, Ikki(?) and Saga and of course, Monotaro as strong expectations. 

According to the other posts, after those then it would leave 4 characters remaining.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Starjyun is a strong possibility. Toriko doesn't have a villain yet, and Starjyun and Toriko are currently having their big fight in the anime. He should be announced with the next group of villains. I'm assuming it'll be 5 more villains announced at the same time.

1.) Dio
2.) Saga
3.) Starjyun
4.) Chrollo/Mereum? 
5.) Aomine?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

What popular Shonen Jump series is still missing rep?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kinnikuman


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Starjyun is a strong possibility. Toriko doesn't have a villain yet, and Starjyun and Toriko are currently having their big fight in the anime. He should be announced with the next group of villains. I'm assuming it'll be 5 more villains announced at the same time.
> 
> 1.) Dio
> 2.) Saga
> ...



Are supports getting rivals, though? 

And Kenshin is also missing one more character too, so I assume that will.

Then again, not all series may get three characters. 



> What popular Shonen Jump series is still missing rep?



I mena Luckyman got added so I can see Kinnikuman being added too.

And obviously Yami and Yoh.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> What popular Shonen Jump series is still missing rep?



Off the top of my head

1. Sakuragi Hanamichi - Slam Dunk
2. Yugi - Yugioh
3. Light - Death Note
4. Kinnikunman - Kinnikunman
5. Sena/Hiruma - Eyeshield 21
6. Rokudenashi Blues rep.
7. Saitama - One Punch Man
8. Yoh Asakura - Shaman King
9. Rin - Ao no Exorcist
10. Dark Schneider - Bastard!
11. Clare - Claymore
12. Echizen Ryoma - Prince of Tennis
13. Train Heartnet/Eve - Black Cat
14. Cobra
15. Mazinger Z
16. Kawato - Rookies
17. Ashirogi Muto - Bakuman
18. Captain Tsubasa Rep.
19. City Hunter Rep.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2014)

Ao no Exercist is only Weekly Shonen Jump in America. 

Edit: Didn't know Luckyman's author is the same from Death Note. I personally think this boosts Light's chances (at least as a support) as Death Note is currently more popular and they already have had to deal with getting licenses from the author.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, that is a lot of people.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Ao no Exercist is only Weekly Shonen Jump in America.
> 
> Edit: Didn't know Luckyman's author is the same from Death Note. I personally think this boosts Light's chances (at least as a support) as Death Note is currently more popular and they already have had to deal with getting licenses from the author.



True, but I wouldn't say that disqualifies him.

Luckyman's author is rumored to be Ohba when he was working alone (story and art) and that he was using a different pen name. I don't know if it was ever confirmed, but I'm sure the rumor didn't come out of no where.


----------



## Monna (Feb 12, 2014)

I wish this game had like 80-100 playable characters


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2014)

As expected Arale got in and FUCK YES! Its bobobobobobobobbobobobbobo!


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Super Fist of the Nose Hair.


----------



## Monna (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol watch Yugi only get in as Bobobo's attack


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

I would be fine with that.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 12, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I would be fine with that.



Link spamming that attack confirmed, lmao.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

> Link spamming that attack confirmed, lmao.



Slifer Slifer Slifer Slifer Slifer Slifer. Mind Crush Mind Crush Mind Crush Mind Crush.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

This game has a lot of hype surrounding it. Consider jojos all-star battle sold half a million copies extremely quickly, you would think this game could easily sell a few million copies considering how many series it represents. Hopefully it's enough for an immediate sequel.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

It deserves it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone remember these?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh I forgot about Prince of Tennis.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Anyone remember these?



You can discount a second Haikyu character, discount a second knb character, discount a second ass class character, and discount a second nisekoi character.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

I see the thread's been changed to a proper title.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally! Jesus Christ it took it long enough!


----------



## Vish (Feb 12, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> I see the thread's been changed to a proper title.



Nice. Finally. xD 

I wonder what people's reactions would be if they made this guy playable over Dio. 



(Taro's villain)


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2014)

Why the hell isn't sakuragi one of those figures? Christ.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Nice. Finally. xD
> 
> I wonder what people's reactions would be if they made this guy playable over Dio.
> 
> ...



Why is everything that's related to that freak (Taro) nightmare fuel?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 13, 2014)

Who is that blue power ranger looking guy?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 13, 2014)

[sp=Prediction Shit]So after the latest reveal, here is my prediction image on what the rest of the reveals will be.

[sp][/sp]

As much as I want characters such as DIO and Ajimu, I feel that if more villains were to be announced, they would have been announced before more heroes. So I feel we are done with villains in this game (although I hope I'm wrong, as I can imagine enemies such as DIO and Saga being playable). 

So I went with something else as a theme, 'Allies'. We have had rivals, and we have had villains, and we've had Boa, but we haven't had anyone who represents a character sticking to the main character through thick and thin.

But first to get this out of the way, I think it should be pretty obvious as to why I listed Yoh as playable.

HxH: Killua
Beelzebub: Aoi Kunieda
REBORN!: Gokudera
Saint Seiya: Ikki
Toriko: Coco (Support)

Killua, Kunieda, and Gokudera should be obvious choices. For Saint Seiya, I could have chosen Hyoga or Shinryu, but I felt that whenever Seiya was in a pinch, it was Ikki that came and saved him, so I feel he fit that role best. 

As for Coco, he seems like a strong contender to be in the game, but only as support. With Sunny's confirmation as Story Mode only, one has to wonder why Coco wasn't shown there. On that same note, I doubt Coco is playable simply because it would be strange to have three out of the four heavenly kings playable, and then have one story mode only. 

Then there are characters from unrepresented series. I chose these characters specifically because they are (in their own right) unlikely to get a playable moveset (aside from Yugi, who could potentially have a playable moveset). Sakuragi, Light, and Yugi being support makes sense, and it doesn't add to the ani-song edition count. 

I know that there are a lot of other candidates worthy of being playable (such as Kinnikuman) which can be interchanged with Yoh, but I can't imagine them making certain characters support only. Then again, they did with Allen Walker. 
[/sp]
*tldr:* I think the remaining nine characters will be as follows -
Yoh (Shamen King)
Killua (Hunter x Hunter)
Aoi Kunieda (Beelzebub)
Gokudera (REBORN!)
Ikki (Saint Seiya)
Coco (Toriko) [SUPPORT]
Sakuragi (Slam Dunk) [SUPPORT]
Light (Death Note) [SUPPORT]
Yugi (Yugioh) [SUPPORT]

I don't expect this list to become completely true, but if at least some of my predictions are accurate I'll be happy.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Who is that blue power ranger looking guy?



Kamen Rider

Wingman.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 13, 2014)

Badalight said:


> 2.) Saga



Oh my Zeus, the feels I would get.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

My prediction. Will always be my prediction. The fans were voting for this roster and i'm sure as hell they voted for Dio if they voted for Ken, Raoh, and Jonathan.



Also, Olivia is missing Momotaro who has the best chances of appearing right now.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 13, 2014)

My prediction

1.) Momotaro
2.) Yoh
3.) Yugi
4.) Kinnikuman
5.) Killua
6.) Dio
7.) Echizen Ryoma
8.) Ashirogi Muto
9.) Light Yagami


Other Alternatives:
1.) Sakuragi
2.) Tsubasa
3.) Cobra
4.) Jotaro


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 13, 2014)

Hopefully there will be no hint of Zexal if Yugi do get in. 

What if Yami Marik?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2014)

Badalight said:


> My prediction
> 
> 1.) Momotaro
> 2.) Yoh
> ...



This list is perfect.

I have the same predictions as well. 

Except maybe, I could change around Ryoma, Tsubasa and Cobra.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

No Dio Brando. 

Broseph better also have the "Now you're going to say..."


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mael said:


> No Dio Brando.
> 
> Broseph better also have the "Now you're going to say..."



He does have it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mael said:


> Fucking. Legit.



He used it on Gintoki in a trailer.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 13, 2014)

Wondering if this would be possible.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2014)

Link, you're getting to hyped up.  

Since I think all costumes are confirmed (from previous observations)...I wonder what costumes will some characters have.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Link, you're getting to hyped up.



I am. 



> Since I think all costumes are confirmed (from previous observations)...I wonder what costumes will some characters have.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He used it on Gintoki in a trailer.



Feed me this trailer ASAP.

Oh and Broseph solos the entire ensemble of characters.  Broseph gets eaten by Armored Titan only to show he's still alive and slices the bitch's neck.  Broseph gets Rasengan'd only to have it hit Naruto right back.  Broseph gets Gummu Gummu Punched only to have Luffy hit a pile of broken glass shaped like Broseph instead.

Anything you do to Joseph Joestar has him win, all day and every day.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2014)

@Link

Now that would be hilarious. 

I would pay anything to have that DLC.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> This list is perfect.
> 
> I have the same predictions as well.
> 
> Except maybe, I could change around Ryoma, Tsubasa and Cobra.



Unfortunately that's just predictions and not my wishlist. My wishlist is quite different than what I actually think will happen.

Though I'm fine with more series getting repped instead of more characters from already announced series - I'm just being selfish.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mael said:


> Feed me this trailer ASAP.
> 
> Oh and Broseph solos the entire ensemble of characters.  Broseph gets eaten by Armored Titan only to show he's still alive and slices the bitch's neck.  Broseph gets Rasengan'd only to have it hit Naruto right back.  Broseph gets Gummu Gummu Punched only to have Luffy hit a pile of broken glass shaped like Broseph instead.
> 
> Anything you do to Joseph Joestar has him win, all day and every day.



Couldn't find the version with subs unfortunately. It's under a pile of videos somewhere in Youtube.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't add Momotaro into my list because he would have had to be 'demoted' to support only because I'm assuming worst possible situation where there can only be one more unrepresented series (with an anime) playable. With that said, he can be interchangeable with Yoh as playable.

As well, that doesn't stop other series from being represented, they'd just either have to only have a manga (or OVA, or Vomic) or be support only (like Neuro and Allen).


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2014)

Astro Boy would be awesome in this


too bad he's not a Jump character.


----------



## Vish (Feb 13, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Too bad they never put this in ASB.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> @Link
> 
> Now that would be hilarious.
> 
> I would pay anything to have that DLC.



Yep. Would convince me to get the game just purely because of funny.


----------



## Justice (Feb 13, 2014)

Waiting on Killua. 

Sucks that Taro got in, but not Darsh! 

Hopefully there are dlc characters.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 13, 2014)

Darsh has never been in a Jump crossover game, iirc


----------



## Justice (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder why that is? 

Oh well, I'll be okay since there are other characters that I want to play as.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> I see the thread's been changed to a proper title.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Finally! Jesus Christ it took it long enough!


It probably would have never been changed if no one reported it


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> It probably would have never been changed if no one reported it



Everyone is too lazy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

NEW GAMEPLAY VIDEOS!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkLKVs5KvPY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rUg62Loeq8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd2esMpAoFY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZGaiZAT2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2014)

Kenshiro, Yusuke, and Naruto vids! Fucking glorious


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2014)

Goood shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Now give me the Raoh, Jonathan, and Joseph videos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2014)

Lmao, Lil Broseph.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Broseph confirmed for Smash!


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2014)

Cars gonna get KO'd


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dat hamon star punch.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice videos. 

Looking forward to the ones showing Seiya and Tsuna.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2014)

Tsuna's should be epic. Can't wait.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2014)

Hopefully a Jojo vid will be in the next batch.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 13, 2014)

Yusuke looks fun as fuck. Definite possibility.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 13, 2014)

Are any Bastard!! characters in it? What about Ajimu?


----------



## Vish (Feb 13, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Are any Bastard!! characters in it? What about Ajimu?



Nope. .


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 13, 2014)

At least some Jojo is there. Good to see Arale. Needs more Saint Seiya. I guess more will be anounced later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

So. Are they really passing out on Zoro from One Piece?


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> So. Are they really passing out on Zoro from One Piece?


I would be surprised. Not including Zoro but putting in Hancock would be an incredibly poor decision. One Piece could have 4 reps since it's so popular.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 13, 2014)

TTGL said:


> At least some Jojo is there. Good to see Arale. Needs more Saint Seiya. I guess more will be anounced later.



I wouldn't get your hopes up. Seiya may not get any more chars, at most 1 (probably Saga).



Khris said:


> So. Are they really passing out on Zoro from One Piece?



Most likely. I doubt OP will have 4 characters. Remember, this is a WSJ game not a one piece game. I'm glad characters that have never been in fighting games before can have their time to shine.


----------



## Monna (Feb 13, 2014)

Including Hancock was a mistake.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

They should of added Aokiji instead.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope OP, Naruto, and DBZ don't get any more reps.

On the other hand, I can understand not including Zoro as not to be biased towards any one straw hat, as they all obviously can't be playable.

I think there should have been a better choice than Hancock though, such as Law or Ace.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

Hancock was probably added because they needed some females that could be playable.


----------



## Faelan (Feb 14, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Hancock was probably added because they needed some females that could be playable.



The only female I would've played as was Medaka so I was glad that Hancock came in to expand the female choices.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

I still feel that there should be more playable female characters (such as Ajimu) to expand the number to a grant total of four. 

Which actually is pretty decent because that's more than 10% of the fighters


----------



## Vish (Feb 14, 2014)

I feel like they could have made Rukia or Kagura playable though if they wanted more females playable.

Unless they're planning on adding another Bleach or Gintama character (like Hijikata ) but I doubt that they will because there's a lot of unrepresented series right now.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

Well they already added Aizen for Bleach, but I wouldn't mind another Gintama character. The next in line would probably be Hijikata, as he would be the 'next in line' so to speak. It'd also give One Piece fans some piece of mind, because if Zoro doesn't make it in, Hijikata is a sword style user with Zoro's voice, so just think of him as a black haired Zoro. 

I do agree about a lot of series being unrepresented. But being the pessimist I am, I'm only looking at the ani-song edition and seeing one more spot available for a playable new series (that has an anime). I hope that I'm wrong and that more unrepresented series are playable, but I'd be lying if I didn't think it was a strong possibility to follow the amount of songs in the ani-song edition. 

I also just saw the four new videos. I hope the next batch has either Medaka, Oga, Gon, or Joseph as they're looking to be my mains. If all four videos next week are those four characters, then it will be the best day in the world!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Hancock was probably added because they needed some females that could be playable.



but why not add Nami or Nico Robin instead?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

Most likely, as I said earlier (but not towards those two characters specifically) to not be biased towards any one straw hat. Probably the main reason if Zoro doesn't make it in, and the reason either Nami or Robin made it in.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 14, 2014)

The fuck?

Where's this from?


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

Hancock is just a terrible character with a lame ability. Literally anyone would have been a better choice than her. Oh well.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

If we're talking about characters added to the game, I still think Boa is > Taro.


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

Olivia said:


> If we're talking about characters added to the game, I still think Boa is > Taro.


At least Taro is the star of his own manga.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

When it burns my eyes to look at him, that's when I draw the line. 

I mean, I can barley put up with Teach.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

@Renegade Knight
Joseph and Lil Mac from Punch Out did a Fusion-ha.



Olivia said:


> Most likely, as I said earlier (but not towards those two characters specifically) to not be biased towards any one straw hat. Probably the main reason if Zoro doesn't make it in, and the reason either Nami or Robin made it in.



Makes sense, tbh. 

Hancock just seems like a random handpicked character just to make Op have 3 characters instead of well-thought one.
___

Lmao Blackbeard is the shit though.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2014)

God Kenshiro looks super fun to play.

PS ... please give me Yami.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 14, 2014)

It sort of makes sense why they didn't add Zoro.

With the exception of Luffy, you can't really include a Straw Hat without including all of them. 
And I know a lot of people would have thrown a hissy fit over One Piece having 9 reps.


----------



## Vish (Feb 14, 2014)

Olivia said:


> It'd also give One Piece fans some piece of mind, because if Zoro doesn't make it in, Hijikata is a sword style user with Zoro's voice, so just think of him as a black haired Zoro.



Yeah, Hijikata is pretty much exactly like Zoro even down to his epithet as the "Demonic Vice Commander". I guess the only differences would be that he smokes and has a mayo fetish though. xD 



Olivia said:


> I do agree about a lot of series being unrepresented. But being the pessimist I am, I'm only looking at the ani-song edition and seeing one more spot available for a playable new series (that has an anime). I hope that I'm wrong and that more unrepresented series are playable, but I'd be lying if I didn't think it was a strong possibility to follow the amount of songs in the ani-song edition.



Well it could be possible that they couldn't get the licenses for all songs and were only able to include 21. That's being optimistic though. 



Olivia said:


> I also just saw the four new videos. I hope the next batch has either Medaka, Oga, Gon, or Joseph as they're looking to be my mains. If all four videos next week are those four characters, then it will be the best day in the world!



I also want to see them the most along with Gintoki to see what his moveset is like. Gon and Oga interest me the most though. I want to see if they'll include Gon-san. 




Kaitou said:


> Makes sense, tbh.
> 
> Hancock just seems like a random handpicked character just to make Op have 3 characters instead of well-thought one.



They could have added Crocodile. Dunno why they chose the stage to be Alabasta while the playable characters are Luffy, Hancock and Akainu. The only time those three are together is during Marineford.


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> It sort of makes sense why they didn't add Zoro.
> 
> With the exception of Luffy, you can't really include a Straw Hat without including all of them.
> And I know a lot of people would have thrown a hissy fit over One Piece having 9 reps.


Why would the game need to include every Strawhat just because of Zoro? Battle Stadium DON didn't. Jump Super Stars didn't. Jump Ultimate Stars didn't.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Why would the game need to include every Strawhat just because of Zoro? Battle Stadium DON didn't. Jump Super Stars didn't. Jump Ultimate Stars didn't.



Yeah, those games had most of the Straw Hats minus 3 though.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 14, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Why would the game need to include every Strawhat just because of Zoro? Battle Stadium DON didn't. Jump Super Stars didn't. Jump Ultimate Stars didn't.



Is that so?
In that case, for J-Stars, I assume they only wanted to include 3 characters max from the very popular series (main character, rival/ally, and villain).

So for One Piece, it would have been Luffy, an ally or rival, and a villain.

Namco and Jump probably didn't want to include a Straw Hat for the first game, OR Hancock had a lot of votes (seems unlikely).

I would have preferred Ace or Whitebeard if they were going to make Akainu the rep villain.
Not that I have anything against Hancock.


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe we just need a One Piece fighting game on PS3


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 14, 2014)

Not a bad idea.

I always thought the Musou style games would fit well with One Piece.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Maybe we just need a One Piece fighting game on PS3



Using the Storm engine or something. That would be nice.  

I wouldn't want Dimps to touch an anime game unless they can get back at their B3 glory.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I wouldn't want Dimps to touch an anime game unless they can get back at their B3 glory.



Burst Limit and IW were all equally good. They just didn't had enough time for completing both of them, BL's ending which includes King Cold, Mecha Freeza and other unused scenes pretty much proves it.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm honestly tired of the Storm games.. CC2 should use the ASB engine for a OP game if anything.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 14, 2014)

Compilation of the recent gameplays


----------



## Justice (Feb 14, 2014)

Kenshiro and Yusuke look fun as hell. However, I was hoping they added the kick barrage for Kenshiro and spirit shotgun for Yusuke. I know that Yusuke and Goku are going to be the spammers already from the gameplay videos.

I didn't look at Ryostu's, but Naruto's combos could be better. Other than that, Naruto looks fine too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2014)

Olivia said:


> *I hope OP, Naruto, and DBZ don't get any more reps.*



and i hope they get more reps.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2014)

They probably wont. Until DLC is started. (They said it wouldn't be PAID dlc. So yeah. There's ganna be DLC)


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> I always thought the Musou style games would fit well with One Piece.



They already made 2 one piece musou games...


----------



## Mael (Feb 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> They should of added Aokiji instead.



Then if they did, Dio would need to be in there.

They're the same VA, after all.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Burst Limit and IW were all equally good. They just didn't had enough time for completing both of them, BL's ending which includes King Cold, Mecha Freeza and other unused scenes pretty much proves it.



I guess. 

Brave Soldiers wasn't the best game either, tho.



G said:


> I'm honestly tired of the Storm games.. CC2 should use the ASB engine for a OP game if anything.



ASB should work too, actually. 



8-Peacock-8 said:


> They probably wont. Until DLC is started. (They said it wouldn't be PAID dlc. So yeah. There's ganna be DLC)



Pretty sure it could just be free costumes, and such.


----------



## Mael (Feb 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilA55DgNkWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

Mael said:


> Then if they did, Dio would need to be in there.
> 
> They're the same VA, after all.



I don't disagree.

We need Dio in this game for sure. 

I can already smell it him being confirmed.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2014)

A large amount of the YGO community is predicting Yuma Zexal Mode. 
But hopefully not.



Here are their reasons:

- Newest series
- Decently popular
- Zexal Modes are all parodies of other Shonen Series (DBZ, SS)
- Zexal coming to an ending (Don't know how this is relevant)
- Promote XYZ Summoning AKA Promote the card game


----------



## Mael (Feb 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I don't disagree.
> 
> We need Dio in this game for sure.
> 
> I can already smell it him being confirmed.



Dio vs. Aokiji.

Make it happen.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> A large amount of the YGO community is predicting Yuma Zexal Mode.
> But hopefully not.
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno how I will feel about taht though >.<


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

Mael said:


> Then if they did, Dio would need to be in there.
> 
> They're the same VA, after all.



He voices Neuro Nogami and Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo as well. That would mean he voices four characters in the game. 

As for a series PS3 game, either Medaka Box or Beelzebub deserves one more than One Piece. I don't think they've gotten a game ever.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2014)

Inb4 story only characters become DLC.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

I wouldn't mind that, as the straw hats will most likely be story mode only characters if they're not playable. Sunny, Kakashi, and Zenkichi would all become playable.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't see who else they'd add for Beelzebub. I mean Aoi or hilde I guess, but eh.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

If they added Aoi I could see her being playable, but if Hilda then I'd imagine her as a support. But I agree, I don't see anyone else they could add honestly.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 14, 2014)

I swear, this game had better see a release in the States... This is too awesome.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Inb4 story only characters become DLC.



That would actually make more sense than coming up with completely new characters, since they would already sorta have an in-game build to work with.

Or even making the support-only characters playable.

Personally, I wouldn't mind if Kumagawa became playable. As far as new characters go (and as far as those realistically likely to be considered are concerned), I'd like to see the addition of Itachi (living and Edo Tensei), Killer B, Dio (Part 1 & Part 3 both), Kars, Jotaro, Kenpachi, Ulquiorra, Kaioh, Souther, Whitebeard, Ace (he and WB deserved to be in this game FAR more than motherfucking Boa Hancock, for Christ's sake; she even beat out Zoro and Sanji, which makes no sense), Aoshi, and Enishi.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry Niku, none of those characters are ever going to happen (cept possibly Dio)

And the game is never coming stateside. Also if Kenshin got another rep, I imagine it'd be Sanosuke.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if they upgraded supports into playable through DLC (so I could play as Neuro, Kumagawa, and Hisoka).

But we still have some time before the game releases, so someone like DIO might be confirmed (although as I said earlier, they might be done with showing villains).


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

rep = representative.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 14, 2014)

No paid DLC?

Confirmed for alternate costumes. :ignoramus


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

Again, why wouldn't they just include that with the actual game - or wait to include it in the next installment? Free dlc made after the fact is pointless.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 14, 2014)

Ryotsu is broken.
He can snipe you from a distance, send out a fucking seeker helicopter, and spin a top from mid-range.

Yusuke is the spammer type, I see. 




Badalight said:


> They already made 2 one piece musou games...



I know that. I was trolling.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 14, 2014)

-Naruto doesn't need anymore reps.
-Dio or Kars would be fantastic either way but chances are we'll be getting the latter
-Hancock was a terrible choice over Zoro or WB, I think we can all agree to that.
-Bleach needs another playable rep, I'd hope Byakuya or Grimmjow but we'd be more likely to get Renji or Hitsugaya....yeah
-Aoshi or Saito is just


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I dunno how I will feel about taht though >.<



Honestly it would be awful.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

No bleach does not. It has 2 playable and a support already. That's more than enough.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

I was talking to Zoro and we also think Sanosuke is another expected addition. 



> Again, why wouldn't they just include that with the actual game - or wait to include it in the next installment? Free dlc made after the fact is pointless.



Namco logic. 

I'm complacent with it though. I am not expecting characters though but I am a sucker for alt costumes, especially if they are cheap or much better free.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

They need playable Sakuragi so I can have a red-head team.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 14, 2014)

Badalight said:


> They need playable Sakuragi so I can have a red-head team.



QFT

>Biggest selling sports series in the history of Manga
>One of Shonen Jumps biggest hits (Over 100 million copies sold)
>Considred by many as the greatest sports manga
>Still has fans today wanting a live action movie or a new anime
>Next to Dragon Ball it was the biggest hit of the golden age of Jump
>KNB is in the game

>Still no Sakuragi

Bullshit.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 14, 2014)

To be fair I can understand Kuroko being in... he's super relevant right now and KNB is selling stupidly well, and it has a currently running anime and manga to promote.

Maybe they didn't want to representative 2 series of the same sport and chose the more relevant one? :/


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> We already expecting him to come for that reason and the board game.



I just want to keep reminding people. 

Just like how Captain Falcon is coming to Smash.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2014)

On that note, that game looks average sadly.


----------



## Vish (Feb 14, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I don't see who else they'd add for Beelzebub. I mean Aoi or hilde I guess, but eh.



Furuichi with Jabberwock summoned. 

They could even throw in Alaindelon into his moveset and let him teleport.


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> They probably wont. Until DLC is started. (They said it wouldn't be PAID dlc. So yeah. There's ganna be DLC)


This is the worst possible news. Only rich assholes can afford to pay for their game twice over.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2014)

What you talkin' bout? That confirms if there is any DLC, it will be free.


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2014)

Olivia said:


> What you talkin' bout? That confirms if there is any DLC, it will be free.


Ah I see. I wasn't sure what the difference was between PAID dlc (already payed for as in free, or have to pay for?) and normal dlc. Not even google could tell me so i just rolled with that post.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 15, 2014)

Why the hell isn't this game for the US?! It better not have online matches


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 15, 2014)

Too many licensing issues

Too much effort

Too many rights to claim


----------



## Badalight (Feb 15, 2014)

The money spent porting this is way more money than it would make.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 15, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Why the hell isn't this game for the US?!* It better not have online matches*



So you don't want the game to be online? O_o


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 15, 2014)

^It would probably be plagued by lag anyhow. I tried JJBA online and considering it was Jap only it was atrocious


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 15, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> ^It would probably be plagued by lag anyhow. I tried JJBA online and considering it was Jap only it was atrocious



Nah, it works fine if you have a decent internet connection. Obviously since it's using Japanese servers, it's a bit more demanding but nothing too out of this world. I am sure it will work fine like other games, especially if you play with people that import the game as well as much of this thread will do. 

Either way, I still don't get why he wouldn't want online on this game just because it isn't coming to the US, unless I misunderstood his post.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2014)

Lag would be very horrible.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2014)

If Storm 3 is any indication, it shouldn't be too bad. I don't get very much lag when I play online with Japanese players (granted the few matches I have with them).


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 15, 2014)

Granted that we are always gonna find Japanese players but pretty sure we're gonna be playing among ourselves, so... 

Only issue is if they make the netcode like shit then your location wouldn't really matter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2014)

I wanna see a US release, online mode or not. 

Of course, I would love for there to be an online mode, too.


----------



## Vish (Feb 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Nah, it works fine if you have a decent internet connection. Obviously since it's using Japanese servers, it's a bit more demanding but nothing too out of this world. I am sure it will work fine like other games, especially if you play with people that import the game as well as much of this thread will do.



Yeah, I was able to play ASB online with Kaitou and some other people from forums without any lag. It was even decent against some Japanese players besides a few. 

J-Stars will probably be the same way.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 15, 2014)

I might just do a straight up Togashi team. Yusuke's gameplay looks tight and after that last episode of HXH I'm really excited to play as Gon.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 15, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I wanna see a US release, online mode or not.



That's pretty much impossible, sadly. Jump Super Stars and Jump Ultimate Stars had the same problem - when several different companies own the licensing rights to different characters in the game, getting them all to agree to anything that would allow the game to be localised outside of Japan is frankly impossible.

Thankfully, the PS3 and Vita are both region free. If this were a 3DS game, then we'd be screwed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Six more days till the SHOCKING reveal.


----------



## Justice (Feb 15, 2014)

That Killua.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2014)

We should get the v jump scan around Monday (as scans are usually leaked around five days before they're officially released), but yes, it will be officially released next Friday.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)

How would you guys react if the SHOCKING reveal is Natsu?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> How would you guys react if the SHOCKING reveal is Natsu?



Nah. I would be really shocked.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2014)

Is hope he wouldn't count towards the ani-song edition ( seeing how he isn't a jump character). Although I wouldn't want guest characters until a sequel.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 15, 2014)

I wouldn't want Natsu over other important Jump characters.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2014)

Someone I wish I could see. Ultimo. 

Mostly because Stan Lee. 

But I know that won't really happen ... since Ultimo wasn't too popular.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)

I googled Ultimo Stan Lee and found the most glorious thing ever. Thanks Linkofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I googled Ultimo Stan Lee and found the most glorious thing ever. Thanks Linkofone.



Np. It is a fairly good series. A combination of East and West. Stan Lee and Hiroyuki Takei. 

I'm just surprised that it wasn't as popular.

If Ultimo can make it, that would be amazing. Gotta lovem Shonen Jump characters.


----------



## Aduro (Feb 15, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Someone I wish I could see. Ultimo.
> 
> Mostly because Stan Lee.
> 
> But I know that won't really happen ... since Ultimo wasn't too popular.



It could still have Shaman King or SK Flowers though. Armour OS Hao or Yoh would be epic! I think Yugi featured in previous games too, so maybe he could be some kind of supporting character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)

i just noticed something, Smash and J-Stars MIGHT get character reveals on the same day.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 15, 2014)

Velocity said:


> That's pretty much impossible, sadly. Jump Super Stars and Jump Ultimate Stars had the same problem - when several different companies own the licensing rights to different characters in the game, getting them all to agree to anything that would allow the game to be localised outside of Japan is frankly impossible.
> 
> Thankfully, the PS3 and Vita are both region free. If this were a 3DS game, then we'd be screwed.



that true but they could try and work something whit Funi and Viz and only have the characters they have the license.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 15, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> that true but they could try and work something whit Funi and Viz and only have the characters they have the license.



I guess having a watered down version is better than nothing.

Not sure if NB wants that though. Usually their Americanize versions always so inferior then their original Japanese parts.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2014)

That would mean no Medaka Box, Beelzebub, Jojo (as viz only owns part 3), etc.

I may be biased, but those are some of the series that I'm buying this game for.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 15, 2014)

Only Ajimu can make me buy this game.


It's like japan doesn't even want my money.


----------



## Justice (Feb 15, 2014)

Still waiting on Killua.


----------



## Monna (Feb 15, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> How would you guys react if the SHOCKING reveal is Natsu?


I'd rather have other Jump characters, but I know someone who would be ecstatic if Natsu got in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Justice (Feb 15, 2014)

Damn it, I thought Dio was confirmed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Not my fault.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 15, 2014)

Just for that remind me to smack you with a roadroller if he gets confirmed and we get play together.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Just for that remind me to smack you with a roadroller if he gets confirmed and we get play together.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I0Q8cTo-vM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

Aduro said:


> It could still have Shaman King or SK Flowers though. Armour OS Hao or Yoh would be epic! I think Yugi featured in previous games too, so maybe he could be some kind of supporting character.



Would be nice.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

So I am satisfied.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2014)

Ace is playable? Akainu is too? well ace is fuckd


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

> The total amount of participating characters will amount to 52 when the game launches for PlayStation 3 and PS Vita on March 19 in Japan.



Ok. I'll wait.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2014)

what's the roster so far?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, Momo finally came. That's great. Too bad Akainu is going to go kill Ace again. :haaw

Also, HEIHACHI EDAJIMA?! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2014)

Sabo reveal please.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> what's the roster so far?



Naruto Shippuden - Naruto, Sasuke, and Madara
One Piece - Luffy, Boa, Akainu, Ace
Bleach - Ichigo, Rukia, Aizen
Dragon Ball - Goku, Vegeta, Frieza
Toriko - Toriko and Zebra
Yuyu Hakusho - Yusuke, Toguro, Hiei
Dr. Slump - Arale
Gintama - Gintoki and Kagura
Bobobo-bo-bo-bobo - Bobobo
Luckyman - Luckyman
Taro Yamada
Hokuto No Ken - Kenshiro and Raoh
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - Jonathan and Joseph
Saint Seiya - Pegasus Seiya
Assassination Classroom - Koro-Sensei
D.Gray-Man - Allen Walker
Hunter X Hunter - Gon, Killua, Hisoka
Two romance manga girls i don't know
Kochikame - Ryoutsu
Sakigake!! Otokojuku - Momotaro and Heihachi
Sket Dance - Sket Dance guys
Basketball kid with blue hair
Volleyball kid named Hinata
Pink haired kid with weird antenna that has psychic powers


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

Basketball kid with blue hair = Kuroko


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't help not reading sports mangos.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

Unless I miscalculated there's already 52 characters confirmed.

@Peacock....You should read/watch Kuroko, bro.

Shit is just the shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been listening to Luckyman music and i liked what i heard.


----------



## Sanji (Feb 17, 2014)

Thats a good set of new characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dat Wild Challenger theme from Bobobo.

Shit just got fucking real!


----------



## Vish (Feb 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Ok. I'll wait.



Unless they update this later on to add a row underneath, I don't think Yugi or Yoh will be in this game. >.>



There are 7 ???s for the remaining series: Fist of the North Star, Slump, Bobobo, Luckyman, Haikyuu, Saiki, and Sakigake!! Otokojuku.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

One more new series? Calling it now. It's Kinnikuman.


----------



## Vish (Feb 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> One more new series? Calling it now. It's Kinnikuman.



The last one is Sakigake!! Otokojuku which means there wouldn't be any more series.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Unless they update this later on to add a row underneath, I don't think Yugi or Yoh will be in this game. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> There are 7 ???s for the remaining series: Fist of the North Star, Slump, Bobobo, Luckyman, Haikyuu, Saiki, and Sakigake!! Otokojuku.



Well Fuck Me then. :/


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, at least that increases the chances of Dio being added to the game.

HE NEEDS TO.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

Zoro and I came to the conclusion that there might be 3 more characters instead of 4.

Why?

A fucking random button....That's like almost guaranteed. 
___

So we know no new series are coming to the game, and we can guarantee there's gonna be a random button so that leaves 3 characters; so I say Dio, Saga and Starjun.


----------



## Firo (Feb 17, 2014)

Needs Dio  and a herald of others now.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 17, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Unless they update this later on to add a row underneath, I don't think Yugi or Yoh will be in this game. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> There are 7 ???s for the remaining series: Fist of the North Star, Slump, Bobobo, Luckyman, Haikyuu, Saiki, and Sakigake!! Otokojuku.



Well then it means Dio has more chance of being in right?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Well then it means Dio has more chance of being in right?



Most likely, because he's a must character. 

I can't think of anyone more important than him to be added into the game either way.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dem steam rollers are coming.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ace is support apparently.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 17, 2014)

can't wait to see more demon king raizen possessed Mazoku Yusuke.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Ace is support apparently.



Bullshit.

SOURCE, PLEASE.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> SOURCE, PLEASE.



The leaker said it and you can just look on places like Saiyanisland.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 17, 2014)

It seems it is more of a rumor that thing about Ace, Killua and others being added. I say we better wait till we see a scan for confirmation.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The leaker said it and you can just look on places like Saiyanisland.



Nah, I don't use shit websites but I believe you though.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

Well we'll find out eventually.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

I just hope if Ace really gets added, he isn't a support character. 

Killua and Ace needs to be playable characters.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 17, 2014)

He might as well be with Akainu lurking.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

I honestly think Ace will be support. I hope i'm wrong and that the leaker was trolling.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2014)

About time I found this thread . . . . If you guys are trying to preorder. . .  DO NOT use ebay they are hijacking the prices to over 100 dollars.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> About time I found this thread . . . . If you guys are trying to preorder. . .  DO NOT use ebay they are hijacking the prices to over 100 dollars.



No one is gonna use ebay to import this.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 17, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It seems it is more of a rumor that thing about Ace, Killua and others being added. I say we better wait till we see a scan for confirmation.



The person making these claims is the (secondary) leaker (which is on ArlongPark) that always comes through and posts HQ scans around 3-4 hours after the bad quality version. Don't know why neither the twitter leaker (primary leaker) or the ArlongPark leaker didn't post the scan, but I highly doubt he is trolling us as we also know there *IS* a scan in this V-Jump.

Regardless, we should get it on Friday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> No one is gonna use ebay to import this.



I was about to till someone wisely stopped me


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2014)

What's the meaning of support character though? The character is in the game but you can choose to be that character yourself?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 17, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> What's the meaning of support character though? The character is in the game but you can choose to be that character yourself?



Think assist trophies in Smash Bros. That's basically what supports are.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> I was about to till someone wisely stopped me



Never use eBay or Amazon for imports, never ever.

There's always good imports site out there.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

I only use Ebay to import foreign cards.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> what's the roster so far?



I believe there should be 52 characters currently.

[Red means Playable, Blue means Support, Normal means Unknown]*

One Piece:* Monkey D. Luffy, Boa Hancock, Akainu, Portgus D. Ace
*Dragon Ball Z:* Son Goku, Vegeta, Frieza
*Toriko:* Toriko, Zebra
*Naruto Shippuden:* Naruto Uzumaki, Sasuke Uchiha, Madara Uchiha
*Bleach:* Ichigo Kurosaki, Sosuke Aizen, Rukia Kuchiki
*Ruroni Kenshin:* Kenshin Himura, Shishio Makoto
*Gintama:* Gintoki Sakata, Kagura 
*Kochikame:* Ryotsu Kankichi
*Yu Yu Hakusho:* Yusuke Urameshi, Younger Toguro, Hiei
*HunterxHunter:* Gon Freecs, Killua Zoldyck, Hisoka
*Chin'yūki:* Yamada Taro
*Medaka Box:* Medaka Kurokami, Kumagawa Misogi
*Beelzebub:* Oga Tatsumi
*Katekyo Hitman REBORN!:* Sawada Tsunayoshi
*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure:* Johnathon Joestar, Joseph Joestar
*Hell Teacher Nube:* Meisuke Neuno
*Assassination Classroom:* Korosensei
*Saint Seiya:* Pegasus Seiya
*Fist of the North Star:* Kenshiro, Raoh
*Dr. Slump:* Arale Norimaka
*Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo:* Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
*Tottemo! Luckyman:* Luckyman
*Saiki Kusuo no Psi Nan:* Kusuo Saiki
*Sakigake!! Otokojuku:* Momotaro Tsurugi, Heihachi Edajima 
*Pyu to Fuku! Jaguar:* Jaguar Junichi
*Nisekoi:* Chitoge Kirisaki
*To Love Ru:* Lala Satalin Deviluke
*Kuroko's Basketball:* Kuroko Tetsuya
*SKET Dance:* Sket Dance team
*Majin Tantei Nogami Neuro:* Neuro Nogami
*D-Gray Man:* Allan Walker
*Haikyuu!!:* Shoyo Hinata


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

There's 52. What I did was use this:


Plus add the 5 characters revealed today.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 17, 2014)

Never mind, I just counted wrong. 

EDIT: Aparently Momotaro, Killua, and Hiei are playable while Edajima and Ace are support, but we'll see (at latest) this Friday when the scan is officially released.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2014)

Hiei is the greatest of all time so of course he will be playable.


----------



## Justice (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope that scan is real. 

It will be boss to have both Killua and Hiei.


----------



## Justice (Feb 17, 2014)

While it's awesome you have new and old series, but man, there were some important series that didn't get a rep.

For the 45th anniversary that's disappointing. 

Yu-Gi-Oh
Shaman King
Slam Dunk
Houshin Engi
Death Note
Mazinger Z
Kinikuman

Those are some series that won't get reps.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 17, 2014)

Just wait for the expansion release later this year.


----------



## Justice (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't wait. :33


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> While it's awesome you have new and old series, but man, there were some important series that didn't get a rep.
> 
> For the 45th anniversary that's disappointing.
> 
> ...



Which is crazy because most of these series are pretty popular.


----------



## Justice (Feb 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Which is crazy because most of these series are pretty popular.



I know especially Yu-Gi-Oh and Slam Dunk. Hell even Shaman King is still relevant.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2014)

How come they just didn't go all out and add about every character on each anime/manga?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> I know especially Yu-Gi-Oh and Slam Dunk. Hell even Shaman King is still relevant.



I agree.

Shaman King Flowers seems ... interesting (?) ...


----------



## Justice (Feb 17, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> How come they just didn't go all out and add about every character on each anime/manga?



Overflow to the 10th degree. There would be shit ton of clones and would be impossible.


----------



## Justice (Feb 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I agree.
> 
> Shaman King Flowers seems ... interesting (?) ...



Haven't read Flowers or the original Shaman King, but I remember watching the anime when I was little.


----------



## Sanji (Feb 17, 2014)

Olivia said:


> and *Ace* are *support*.



Oh god plz no.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> Overflow to the 10th degree. There would be shit ton of clones and would be impossible.



What do you mean?

I don't understand.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> Just wait for the expansion release later this year.



Or for the announcement of them being like

Fuck free dlc, we're making dlc for all the rest of the series.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> Haven't read Flowers or the original Shaman King, but I remember watching the anime when I was little.



I remember the anime too. It was decent, at least to me. 

Anyways ... I don't know if Takahashi will do anything about Yu-Gi-Oh! since ARC - V anime is coming out in March as well. But maybe we'll be surprised. 

Please don't be Yuma or Yuya.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 17, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I don't understand.



That's time and money. If they wanted to save on time and money, it would be at the cost of the characters feeling good/unique. I'm already surprised they were able to do this many.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 17, 2014)

I really wanted Zoro but would've been pretty content with Ace.
But then I find out he's support...


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2014)

Gomu Ningen said:


> I really wanted Zoro but would've been pretty content with Ace.
> But then I find out he's support...


Ace is support so we can have Zoro as playable


----------



## Olivia (Feb 17, 2014)

I also see people constantly comparing this games roster to JUS, when it is a sequel to another game. If anything it should be compared to JSS, because that is the first game in its series.

I'm surprised that it surpassed it in amount of playable characters, as 3D games are harder to make characters for versus 2D sprite games (I know from experience).

I am pleased with what we've been given and can't wait for a possible sequel.


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I also see people constantly comparing this games roster to JUS, when it is a sequel to another game. If anything it should be compared to JSS, because that is the first game in its series.
> 
> I'm surprised that it surpassed it in amount of playable characters, as 3D games are harder to make characters for versus 2D sprite games (I know from experience).
> 
> I am pleased with what we've been given and can't wait for a possible sequel.


Not this shit again 

The game should have had 60 characters at minimum. I'm still buying it, but we could have had so much more. We need a roster as big as a Storm game.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Not this shit again
> 
> The game should have had *60 characters* at minimum. I'm still buying it, but we could have had so much more. We need a roster as big as a Storm game.



It has 56 characters.

We aren't really gonna bitch about 4 characters, right? 

And let's be fair and compare it to Storm 1, because usually the first game always have the less characters, which was around 40 or so. 

And no bullshit that the game is a 2014 game because like I said, the first games are usually the ones with less characters.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 17, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Not this shit again
> 
> The game should have had 60 characters at minimum. I'm still buying it, but we could have had so much more. We need a roster as big as a Storm game.



But storm games didn't start out with 60 characters, it took multiple games to reach that amount.

This is the first game in (most likely) a series. This is already a ridiculously huge roster, I mean compare it to any other fighting game. Street Fighter 4 for instance had what... 18 characters? Most are like that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 17, 2014)

BADARAITO

No matter how many characters there are, we all know you're only going to play as Josefu.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 17, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> BADARAITO
> 
> No matter how many characters there are, we all know you're only going to play as Josefu.



I'm actually not super interested to play as Joseph. He's my favorite manga character of all time, but I don't think a fighting game can do him justice. He's all about outsmarting the enemy, coming up with new tricks and traps, etc... hard to replicate in a fighting game. I wish they would do something unique with him, kind of like how Pheonix Wright in UMVC3 did not play as a typical character - he spent the match gathering evidence to power up.

I'm not sure how I would handle it, but I would make his moveset about laying down traps, running away, etc.


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2014)

I was not aware that this game is going 56 characters. Makes my previous comment seem foolish lol


Badalight said:


> But storm games didn't start out with 60 characters, it took multiple games to reach that amount.
> 
> This is the first game in (most likely) a series. This is already a ridiculously huge roster, I mean compare it to any other fighting game. Street Fighter 4 for instance had what... 18 characters? Most are like that.


I see what you mean. I'm just honestly skeptical about this game receiving a sequel as it's an anniversary game. Especially since this gen is almost over.


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I'm actually not super interested to play as Joseph. He's my favorite manga character of all time, but I don't think a fighting game can do him justice. He's all about outsmarting the enemy, coming up with new tricks and traps, etc... hard to replicate in a fighting game. I wish they would do something unique with him, kind of like how Pheonix Wright in UMVC3 did not play as a typical character - he spent the match gathering evidence to power up.
> 
> I'm not sure how I would handle it, but I would make his moveset about laying down traps, running away, etc.


I sorta feel the same. As much as I love JJBA and part 2 in particular, Ripple users in a game like this really doesn't seem that interesting. Punch barrages and ripple overdrives? They are cool but we have Kenshiro for punches and stuff. Best thing about Joseph will be the jojo crackers.


----------



## Vish (Feb 17, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I was not aware that this game is going 56 characters. Makes my previous comment seem foolish lol
> 
> I see what you mean. I'm just honestly skeptical about this game receiving a sequel as it's an anniversary game. Especially since this gen is almost over.



Well right now it's at 52 characters but close enough lol. People were thinking that there will be 56 because of there being 14 pages in the character select, but there are rumors now of the last page just being a random button. 

I think a sequel may still be possible. PS2 and PSP still got a lot of games made in Japan even though the PS3 and Vita were already out.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2014)

> I'm not sure how I would handle it, but I would make his moveset about laying down traps, running away, etc.



I would like Yami to lay down traps ... CARD.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I see what you mean. I'm just honestly skeptical about this game receiving a sequel as it's an anniversary game. Especially since this gen is almost over.



I think the anniversary thing was just a promotion thing rather than a deidication thing. 

What I am saying is, it's kind of like a selling strategy and if it works and makes them money, it will be enough to warrant a sequel. They are a company, they aren't idiots either.


----------



## Vish (Feb 17, 2014)

Apparently the Shonen Jump Europe official page says that the game should be localized.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 18, 2014)

Rule of thumb: Facebook interns never know what they're talking about.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

LQ Scan


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I do see Ace and Hiei


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

I mean, I doubt Killua is BS so he must be on the next page.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2014)

I assume this is why we got no confirmaiton on whether the characters are playable or support. I assume we'll see their 'placement' on Wednesday with the leaked shonen jump scan (assuming there is one this week).


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 18, 2014)

Apparently the magazine doesn't state who is playable and who is support.  That was all just speculation.  Unless the other page specifies which are which, but ANN is reporting that it doesn't.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2014)

I know, that's why I'm assuming we'll get a scan this week in Shonen Jump to confirm their places as playable or support. But it does seem like this V-Jump scan reveals every character (due to the nature of the V-Jump scan) in the game, so quite possibly no more character reveals.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 18, 2014)

Either way, I'm pretty satisfied with the roster.  There are, of course, some I really wanted in there, but this is still pretty solid.  I do think it was a mistake letting fans vote on the roster.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2014)

Remember, JSS didn't even have series such as Kinnikumon, MTNN, Saint Seiya, and Fist of the North Star, which were all added in its sequel. More than likely, if there is a sequel, we will get series such as Yugioh, Shamen King, Kinnikuman, and Death Note represented, as well as other more "ambiguous" series represented as well.

I just hope if there is a sequel, they don't cut out any content from this game. (I'm mainly looking at Medaka Box, and in fact, want Kumagawa upgraded to playable )

EDIT: Just realized that Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro wasn't probably running (or just started running) when Jump Super Stars came out. Ignore that example then.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

Nah, while I agree important series shouldn't have been left out. 

I think people are being too demanding right now with the possible first installment of a series. 

I'm still putting my money on a sequel if this sells like hot pancakes.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2014)

That's what I was tryin to say, but I can see why you interpreted what I said like that.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

Olivia said:


> That's what I was tryin to say, but I can see why you interpreted what I said like that.



Nah, I know what you meant and it wasn't directed to you. Especially since you're one of the people understanding that this is a (possible) first installment. 

I was referring to the people who are somewhat upset / bumped / disappointed about the roster or some series not being included. 

If anything, it went beyond my expectations too.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Apparently the Shonen Jump Europe official page says that the game should be localized.



Like I said before, that's pretty much impossible unless Namco Bandai managed to acquire the rights for all the franchises for western distribution. I know they have Naruto, One Piece, Toriko, JJBA and Dragon Ball but I'm not sure about the rest. I guess getting the rights for Beelzebub and Assassination Classroom would be easy enough since nobody owns them, but there are quite a few different franchises so it might still be pretty hard to pull off.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 18, 2014)

Koei has Hokuto No Ken. So....eh? Not much to say.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Koei has Hokuto No Ken. So....eh? Not much to say.



And NIS America owns Bleach atm, so... 

Conflicts errrrwhere.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 18, 2014)

NIS shouldn't be a problem. They're pretty easy to work with.

also, didn't know that Korosensei vs. Saiki Kusuo was a real thing. That might be why Saiki is playable in the game. (Pink hared guy with antenna)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 18, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Apparently the Shonen Jump Europe official page says that the game should be localized.



I don't trust sources like that anymore. 
Namco Bandai of America once stated that Saint Seiya Brave Soldiers has ENG Dub on their official YouTube Channel 

These comments sound really "unofficial".


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Like I said before, that's pretty much impossible unless Namco Bandai managed to acquire the rights for all the franchises for western distribution. I know they have Naruto, One Piece, Toriko, JJBA and Dragon Ball but I'm not sure about the rest. I guess getting the rights for Beelzebub and Assassination Classroom would be easy enough since nobody owns them, but there are quite a few different franchises so it might still be pretty hard to pull off.





sign it yoooooo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 18, 2014)

Petition. HAAW


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 18, 2014)

I donno ...


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

Half of the petitions don't work.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 18, 2014)

Bah 95% the mangas in the game actually are available here in france where I live. So it shouldn't be a problem for EU at least.


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 18, 2014)

So is killua a support or a playable character


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 18, 2014)

Donno yet.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2014)

15 second commercial: 

We see Bobobo at the end.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 18, 2014)

Kaioken vs Jajaken vs Pegasus Ryu Seiken vs Hagane Shinken 

Needs some Hokuto Shinken to balance it out.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

Couldn't be more hyped for this game.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree. Only thing that could get me more hyped is Ajimu (), but overall I'm content with their choices. Now I'm just wondering what they're going to do with the month that we have left. What revelations could they provide to keep people interested, since they seemingly revealed all the characters?

Maybe more stuff about the story mode, or even character customization comes to mind.

I still wonder why they travel to the 'Medaka Box world' if the only playable character is Medaka, and there is no stage for the series. What do you do there?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 18, 2014)

FUCK! Ninja'd.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I agree. Only thing that could get me more hyped is Ajimu (), but overall I'm content with their choices. Now I'm just wondering what they're going to do with the month that we have left.



Just announce things, I guess. 

I mean, I am pretty sure all the game needs are some finishing touches at the moment.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone else expecting a scan from shonen jump tonight? I hope so, or else we may have to wait till friday to see Killua, Momotaro, and Edajima (and better yet, confirm their spots as either playable or support). 

Logic dictates that Momotaro and Killua are both playable, but I wonder about the other three.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

So everyone is playable besides Edajima.
[sp]
[/sp]

I suppose we'll have to wait for the full v-jump scan to confirm that there is only 52 characters in total. But I don't doubt it.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2014)

I see 53 characters on the wiki



is the roster still not finished? 

it will go to 56?

man I wanted Kizaru instead of Ace 

at least killua and hiei was finally added :33


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

According to rumors and the v-jump scan there are only 52 characters, and count again, there are only 52 characters on the wiki page (39 playable and 13 support). Wouldn't mind them making another four characters though, but the fourteenth page on the character roster (which brought up rumors of 56 characters) might end up being custom characters or even a random button.

All I know for sure is that these are the 32 series represented, no more are being added.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2014)

it's got a pretty solid roster

i shouldn't complain

but awwww 

maybe for the next installment


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

Kumagawa's page on the official website isn't there unless you scroll over the "Medaka Box" section (It does this for no other characters in any other series).

It seems like he made himself into nothing.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 19, 2014)

Ace, Hiei AND Killua are playable?

Yeah, this is just too fucking good.


----------



## Justice (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Badalight (Feb 19, 2014)

Not gonna lie, Killua looks pretty bad in that scan... but Joseph Aizen and Hisoka did too and they fixed them up. We'll see...


----------



## Justice (Feb 19, 2014)

Killua doesn't look bad to me.

I know they fixed Aizen and Hisoka, but they fixed Joseph too? 0_0


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2014)

ACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2014)

This game really does have a lot of fire users 

Killua and Hiei were musts for the roster. I'm surprised Ace got in over Zoro but he's great to have regardless.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 19, 2014)

afaik Zolo and Sanji are almost equal in popularity in Japan

It would be kinda weird to add one and leave out the other

So they went for Ace i think


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2014)

Ace Portagas, the poor man's Gyro Zeppeli.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 19, 2014)

So who predicts that they will sell really popular characters like Zoro in DLC?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 19, 2014)

Justice said:


> Killua doesn't look bad to me.
> 
> I know they fixed Aizen and Hisoka, but they fixed Joseph too? 0_0



Killua doesn't look anything like he's supposed to. It's just not close to Togashi's or the anime's art style at all. I think it's because his face is so narrow and his hair is waaaay too poofy. I'm not quite sure but he just looks... off >_>


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

Maybe it's because they just took Hiei's model and slapped a Killua texture on it. 

I mean, their face is in the same position and structure.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice additions to the roster. Looking forward to play as Hiei.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

Scan translation by Shonengamez.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 19, 2014)

Hopefully we get the previous scan in full and high quality soon enough.


----------



## Monna (Feb 19, 2014)

Ʈɑlon said:


> afaik Zolo and Sanji are almost equal in popularity in Japan
> 
> It would be kinda weird to add one and leave out the other
> 
> So they went for Ace i think


Zoro was always like the second face of One Piece for me. As far as Jump characters go he should be fairly iconic.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Hopefully we get the previous scan in full and high quality soon enough.



That should be around friday.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 19, 2014)

Choppers bigger icon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2014)

Still hoping Yoh and Kinnikuman are added.

Could still add some more villains for the game? Say Dio Brando for the JoJo franchise and then Meruem for HxH? 

Saint Seiya would do good with another character and a villain. Like Ikki and then Hades maybe.


----------



## Sanji (Feb 19, 2014)

Now all I need is Dio, then this roster is basically perfect for me.



B Rabbit said:


> Choppers bigger icon.



lol this.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 19, 2014)

Chopper has more merchandise.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 19, 2014)

Chopper got his own 3DS version.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 20, 2014)

I would've been fine with only 3 One Piece characters if they had actually been decent ones.

My personal 3 choices would be Luffy, Zoro, Sanji.
What is possibly a better representation would be Luffy, Zoro or Ace for the second spot (rival/ally character), and Blackbeard or Nami for third spot (villain or female).  
I would actually prefer Robin as the female, but Nami is the "main" female.  I suppose Law would work as a rival, but I think Ace or Zoro is much better.

Akainu is not a terrible edition but there are much better villains to choose from.  I personally don't think One Piece needs a villain rep in the game.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2014)

Still waiting:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

We all are.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

And we are all gonna be disappointed of he doesn't, even if Jotaro gets added instead. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Still hoping Yoh and Kinnikuman are added.
> 
> Could still add some more villains for the game? Say Dio Brando for the JoJo franchise and then Meruem for HxH?
> 
> Saint Seiya would do good with another character and a villain. Like Ikki and then Hades maybe.



If villain, I would say Saga. 

Ikki is more of a Vegeta type of character, so he should be in as rival.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Fine with Jotaro being added. But Dio is just better. 

But i can get over it if neither is added.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 20, 2014)

Surprized Dio isn't announced yet.

Personally, I would love to see Josuke and Kira.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 20, 2014)

Still kinda disappointed ... but I'm ready for what's to come.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fine with Jotaro being added. But Dio is just better.
> 
> But i can get over it if neither is added.



NAH BRO WE"RE GON  BREAKING SHIT.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The game has enough characters I want to make me happy anyway.


----------



## Vish (Feb 20, 2014)

Made  in my spare time lol


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2014)

Dio is being saved for last


----------



## Vish (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

Luckyman actually looks fun to play as.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Vish (Feb 20, 2014)

The trailer says 32 series and 52 characters, so I guess it's true that it's the final roster.

I'm glad Killua has Kanmuru. 


lol I posted it on the last page but I guess it was missed because it was the last post.

Thanks for posting it again though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Still needs stand users.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

At least it ended with good characters being confirmed.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Feb 20, 2014)

On a side note, for people who want to import J stars with reasonable shipping prices
I saw this post on GFAQS, but i'll post it here




> For anyone wanting to Import J-Stars Victory Vs for a decent price, while having the option of decent shipping. I do highly recommend NCSX. Now they are set up in New York, so as you know, it is a US Importing Shop.
> *
> J Stars (PS3 Normal) $78.90
> J Stars (Vita Normal) $68.90*
> ...





Gotta admit, those are some damn good prices for shipping


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2014)

Anybody else just like, damn how am I gonna understand instructions and what to do in jap, or is that just me?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wait for someone to translate them and post them online with subtitles.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Oro, but that's not close to be decent. 

Play-Asia is cheaper. 

@Whatadrag

It's self explanatory with these games.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wait for someone to translate them and post them online with subtitles.



how long that usually take?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> how long that usually take?



A few months to a year. That's how long it took for Jojo videos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2014)

Fuck that's so long


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck that's so long



This all of them as separate videos.

Like a single video each character's dialogue. (Example: One video with all of Goku's dialogue with the cast, another with Naruto's, and another with Luffy's)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Trailer was sick both Killua and Hiei look like they have good movesets, definetely gonna love playing as them.

and lol Arale destroyed the earth


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Arale the strongest character in this specific game.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

Arale is my main confirmed. 

I mained her in BT3 anyway.


----------



## Solo (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone preorded this game yet? I never bought anything overseas before...


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2014)

Solo said:


> Has anyone preorded this game yet? I never bought anything overseas before...


I've using Play-Asia for years for importing japanese games. Check them out.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually use AmiAmi if you don't care about getting it within the first few days. I heard the latest will you get it is in the 4th of release but you won't get it Day 1.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 20, 2014)

So weird to see Bobobo with DIO's/Neuro's voice, but I suppose that's what happens when I only watch the english dub of Bobobo. 

Yako (Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro), Godai (Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro), Sasazuka (Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro), Coco (Toriko), Beauty (Bobobo), Jelly Jigler (Bobobo), Heppokomaru (Bobobo), Mr. Bean (HunterxHunter), Leorio (HunterxHunter), and Saori (Saint Seiya) all confirmed for the story mode with this trailer.

EDIT: 
Just saw this. Ajimu... DIO... I'm dying.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol @ Arale breaking the world



Where's Sakuragi?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

Still give Vish credit for it.


----------



## Vish (Feb 20, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> Where's Sakuragi?



Never said there wouldn't be a chapter 2.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 20, 2014)

Hopefully all the characters in that edit will make it in a (fortuitous) sequel. 

I'm mainly saying that because of Ajimu and DIO, but still. 

Also I found an excuse around the anniversary crap. The game was 'officially' announced on its 45th anniversary, it's releasing on its 46th. 

Sequel in two years or less confirmed.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 20, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Never said there wouldn't be a chapter 2.



Lol, make a whole series out of it.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Hopefully all the characters in that edit will make it in a (fortuitous) sequel.
> 
> I'm mainly saying that because of Ajimu and DIO, but still.
> 
> ...



I don't know why people are still cling into the idea that we will have to wait for the next milestone anniversary to get a sequel.

If it sells, we will get the next one next year.  

I'm really hoping I am not wrong on this one though because I would love to see a sequel, if it happens really soon to get more characters in.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm hoping we see Ajimu in the story mode at least, but I doubt it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

She probably is actually.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 20, 2014)

This is made by the same guys who did Gundam Extreme Vs., correct?

If that's true, expect multiple sequels.


----------



## Solo (Feb 20, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I've using Play-Asia for years for importing japanese games. Check them out.


I was just checking that site out a few minutes ago. I really thinking about trying them. $75 isn't a bad deal.

You think it'll be in the Japanese PSN store? Then I can buy a Japan PSN Code.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> This is made by the same guys who did Gundam Extreme Vs., correct?
> 
> If that's true, expect multiple sequels.



CELEBRATING 47TH ANNIVERSARY!
CELEBRATING 48TH ANNIVERSARY!
CELEBRATING 49TH ANNIVERSARY!
CELEBRATING 50TH ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> This is made by the same guys who did Gundam Extreme Vs., correct?
> 
> If that's true, expect multiple sequels.



Spike Chunsoft. 

So maybe.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2014)

Was that the final trailer? =O

Hiei looks awesome. Ace looks fun too.

I hope we get more of these characters's gameplay vids.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2014)

when we all get the game we all should set up a little toruny online


----------



## Olivia (Feb 21, 2014)

Did anyone else notice the updated game cover at the end of the trailer? I think it looks better than before.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 21, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Did anyone else notice the updated game cover at the end of the trailer? I think it looks better than before.



I went to check and you're right.

Yeah, I totally agree although is just minor updates.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2014)

Its whateves. Can't wait until to see the full thing.


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 21, 2014)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Made  in my spare time lol



You sir inspire me


----------



## Monna (Feb 21, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> when we all get the game we all should set up a little toruny online


Sure, though it depends how good the online is.


----------



## Vish (Feb 21, 2014)

valerian said:


> The fuck is wrong with Ace's face.



I was thinking the same thing when I saw him talk near the end. Looked like he was chewing. 

They'll probably fix his face and Killua's soon though since they've already done changes to other characters. 



CoolTaff12 said:


> You sir inspire me



Thanks. :33

Greg posted  on APForums. Wonder if that means DIO is actually in then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

That vid is hype. I will import this come March.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9RkDQ0N98Jg[/YOUTUBE]

Translations.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 21, 2014)

Ace actually looks fine to me. He looks like he does when he was first introduced in the manga. Yeah Oda's art style has changed, but that looks decent to me.

Killua looks slightly better in motion, but still...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2014)

Killua looks weird, I didn't really get a good look at his details but is he really only in Kanmaru mode the entire time? No base form? But holy shit do I want to break out the yoyos with him.

Damn am I glad Hiei and Bobobobobobo got in. I'm kinda surprised Yugi didn't make it in though or Dio.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2014)

The more I'm thinking about it, they must have a sequel planned. That way they can generate hype with these "obvious" series which didn't make it this game. Mainly because if all those series made it in this game, what would be the incentive to buy the sequel?

I'm not saying I like this line of thinking, I just think its a strong possibility.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 22, 2014)

> I'm kinda surprised Yugi didn't make it in though or Dio.



I too am surprised. Especially since both series will have a new season coming out soon.

I don't understand ... does Konami not want Yugi to be in or something?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 22, 2014)

Koro-Sensei: I blew up the moon!
Arale: *Punches the earth in half*
Koro-Sensei: ........


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2014)

I am still hyped to play as Arale. 

Love that little android.


----------



## Monna (Feb 22, 2014)

The roster hasn't been fully revealed has it? Gotta have Dio.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2014)

Only character this game  needs is Ajimu. Anyone else is fan-service.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 22, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Only character this game  needs is Yoh. Anyone else is fan-service.



This right here


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dio brando conformed


----------



## G (Feb 23, 2014)

If Dio would be playable, it should be Part 1 Dio.
Would make sense since Jotaro isn't playable.


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2014)

G said:


> If Dio would be playable, it should be Part 1 Dio.
> Would make sense since Jotaro isn't playable.



Why would it make sense? It's a crossover game it doesn't have to make sense, Jonathan and Joseph aren't from the same part yet they're both playable so I don't see why thats a problem.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

G said:


> If Dio would be playable, it should be Part 1 Dio.
> Would make sense since Jotaro isn't playable.



No. It really shouldn't. We need a stand user/JJBA Villain rep and Dio is the best choice.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2014)

Should Kamen Hentai make a guest appearance?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 23, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Should Kamen Hentai make a guest appearance?



They could have added him instead of Taro.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Apparently barely anyone in Japan knows Taro also. 

So Taro's placement is a bit weird.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2014)

G said:


> If Dio would be playable, it should be Part 1 Dio.
> Would make sense since Jotaro isn't playable.


Even if that Dio has freezing, which contrast the fire users, I would still have Part 3 Dio who has time stop and knives and steam roller.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2014)

i wonder who will be the 4th Naruto character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

No one. All the ones that would be considered are story only.


----------



## Mael (Feb 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> No. It really shouldn't. We need a stand user/JJBA Villain rep and Dio is the best choice.



I'd actually want Kira sometimes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Kira is too good for this game.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 23, 2014)

Still would have liked Mind Crush.


----------



## Justice (Feb 23, 2014)

Since Bobobo is in the game and he sounds just like Dio, Dio is technically in the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Bobobo summons Dio from his Afro.


----------



## Justice (Feb 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Bobobo summons Dio from his Afro.



10/10 Would want.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Bobobo summons Dio from his Afro.


My wallet is already empty


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Muda Muda nose hair.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 23, 2014)

Justice said:


> Since Bobobo is in the game and he sounds just like Dio, Dio is technically in the game.



He also shares the same voice wih Neuro, who is a support in this game. So if you want you could make a team of Bobobo and Neuro to make team "DIO's seiyuu". 

You could do the same hint wih Gintoki, Joseph, and Sket Dance (as Sugita voices Switch in the team), or Luffy and Luckyman, or even Toguro, Raoh, and Naruto (as he also voices Kurama) for their respective seiyuu's.


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> No one. All the ones that would be considered are story only.


If Hancock can get in then Hinata can get be playable too


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> If Hancock can get in then Hinata can get be playable too



Jiraiya?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC4klB4A898[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCrB4at1TPg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-noy45EvXY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUtDOWaFklw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7n_njhAPTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2014)

Gon and Bobobo look fun to play. Didn't watch the others yet. What is the last video talking about?


8-Peacock-8 said:


> Jiraiya?


Actually he'd be pretty cool


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Luckyman has some interesting mechanics where he gets weaker. (Badluckyman? )

The last video is a commercial.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Site has been updated.





*GET WRECKED YOU CREEPY ASS BASTARD!*


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2014)

I think Don Patch should have been a separate character from Bobobo but I guess it's not a that big of a deal if it means more reps from other series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 23, 2014)

I might be getting Jump Ultimate Stars soon. Admittedly that game has all of my most wanted characters as playables. lol (Dio, Ken, Raoh, Seiya, Yugi, Yoh, etc.)


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2014)

Jump Ultimate Stars worth it owning. Amazing game.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 23, 2014)

It's never too late to buy Jump Ultimate Stars.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 23, 2014)

I heard that the 3DS can play other region DS games, might buy it down the line if that's the case. 

Of course the game was created before Medaka Box's existence, so neither Medaka, Kumagawa, nor Ajimu are in the game.


----------



## Sanji (Feb 23, 2014)

Gon looks kinda lame, but maybe he's just not my play style.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 23, 2014)

Was hoping [sp]Gon-san[/sp] would be his transformation, but apparently not. 

Even though she has War God mode, I'm still hoping for at least Altered God mode as another transformation for Medaka. (Characters can have multiple transformations, as shown by Naruto with Sage mode and Bijuu mode)


----------



## Sanji (Feb 23, 2014)

Honestly pretty hyped for Korosensei though.


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope Gon is able to use his adult form.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Site has been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 of the worst characters ever.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't think they showed all of their movesets and transformations.

Bo-bobo looks like the funnest to play as. So much Don Patch abuse.
Korosensei is hype, and probably one of the fastest characters in the game.
Gon looks boring, sadly. Maybe he'll be better during actual gameplay.
Luckyman looks interesting, and he seems to have some kind of "Luck"(?) meter.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 23, 2014)

Would totally play as the Botector of hair.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 24, 2014)

I actually want to play as Luckyman as well. Fuck that. Taro is indeed a waste of space though. 

I already know my team will have Killua and Tsuna.

Korosensei seems like the type of character I would play as, as well.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 24, 2014)

All this Taro hate. 

It would be amusing if he was the most broken character in the game.


----------



## Monna (Feb 24, 2014)

It would be a disaster


----------



## Olivia (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't go for broken characters anyways, and don't usually play online for fighting games, so I'll be safe from seeing (an overuse of) Taro.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 24, 2014)

Olivia said:


> I don't go for broken characters anyways, and don't usually play online for fighting games, so I'll be safe from seeing (an overuse of) Taro.



Is this game going to have offline versus? 

All I know it has offline co-op.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, there is offline one versus one. However online there is the added option of 1 vs 3.

EDIT: Didn't realize so many characters shared the same voices.

Neruo/Bobobo
Joseph/Switch/Gintoki
Toguro/Raoh
Oga/Kenshiro
Toriko/Nube
Luffy/Luckyman
Seiya/Ichigo

Gon and Naruto would share the same voice if it weren't for the 2011 anime, as Gon was voiced by Junko in the 1999 anime.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 24, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> 2 of the worst characters ever.



Nope. Only one of them is actually terrible.

Hint: It's not Luckyman.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 24, 2014)

Releasing a DVD containing anime openings. KINNIKUMAN IS THERE!.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2014)

Wait... so there isn't offline 1 vs. 3?

That sucksssssss


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think Penguin Village will be my favorite stage. It's a nice an open area with a lot of destructible objects but enough space to avoid being cornered.

My other favorite is the Kochikame stage.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Wait... so there isn't offline 1 vs. 3?
> 
> That sucksssssss



Probably because of the screen space.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Probably because of the screen space.



It has nothing to do with the screen space - I'm talking purely me vs. 3 computers.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh that's what you're talking about, I believe that's possible. Just not 1 vs 3 with friends.


----------



## Mael (Feb 24, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Yeah, there is offline one versus one. However online there is the added option of 1 vs 3.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize so many characters shared the same voices.
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting for Aokiji/DIO.


----------



## Justice (Feb 24, 2014)

After looking at Gon's video, they got all of his moves except Adult Gon.

If you look closely at the end when they show his ougi, it bears a strong resemblance to the Jan Ken Rock he did to Pitou. 

Fingers crossed, the developers are probably keeping Adult Gon a secret since it's a big spoiler. Also, Killua has Kanmaru and that hasn't debuted in the anime yet, but it's close. So they might do the same for Gon? 

Just speculation.

They added Joseph's sledgehammer!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Mael said:


> I'm still waiting for Aokiji/DIO.



That would go under Neuro/Bobobo though, would raise the total characters he's voicing in this game to four.


----------



## Monna (Feb 24, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Gon and Naruto would share the same voice if it weren't for the 2011 anime, as Gon was voiced by Junko in the 1999 anime.


I wish Gon was still voiced by Junko Takahashi. Her voice fit him much better, especially when he's angry. Actually now I kinda wish the 2011 anime didn't exist. The first series was so much better (though still far from the level of sheer quality that the manga is).


----------



## Badalight (Feb 24, 2014)

I prefer the 2011 anime, including the VA for Gon.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone think we'll get some announcements today? We have 3 more shounen jumps that will come out before the game is released - so basically 3 more changes for some reveals.

Rumors that the game only has 52 characters total, but then again there are counter rumors like that Gregg guy.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure. They've done reveals for the past three weeks in a row, so they may take a break this week. 

Even though both the V-Jump scan and the trailer said "the 52 characters from the 32 series", it might be more directly translated as more of a final count than what the original Japanese text intended.

With that said expect no more series, there will definitely be only 32 series as confirmed by the website. There may be 4 more characters (as there are 7/14 pages in the character roster, and the amount of characters we have only fills up 6.5/13 pages respectively, let alone the counter rumor).

Basically we can expect four more characters at most from recurring series, but don't be dissappinted if we don't get anymore.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would like to see stages if we don't get anyone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

Was this for Ultimate Jump?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Was this for Ultimate Jump?



Yep. That was back when the Jump Ultimate Stars hype train was going.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

Good times. Good times.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

That was easily the best reveal for the game.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I would like to see stages if we don't get anyone.



I would like to see more transformations, such as for Gon and Medaka.

But stages would be nice too.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That was easily the best reveal for the game.



Yes. Tots.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Five new HQ scans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

I could name 20 characters that would have been a better pick than Hancock. And 2 of them are women.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fans voted for her.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

There could have been many.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Feb 25, 2014)

HQ Scans without the Watermark Island marks - Lil B


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, Jelly Jiggler, Beauty, and Gasser are actually in story mode.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

We really, REALLY need to kill this monstrosity already.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> We really, REALLY need to kill this monstrosity already.



Wait, that is another Journey to the West parody is it not?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fans voted for her.



Fanservice is a powerful and scary thing.


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2014)

It's hard to believe that there wont be any new character reveals. We still haven't got Kinnikuman or Yoh yet. It would be an incomplete game if they stop with the characters and series reps now.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Let's just be happy we got this many characters.

I remember when a lot of people were expecting 15-20 characters total.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> Let's just be happy we got this many characters.
> 
> I remember when a lot of people were expecting 15-20 characters total.



That would have been the most disappointing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Wait, that is another Journey to the West parody is it not?



So i learned more about WHY his series was canceled.



			
				Smashbaords user said:
			
		

> Taro is butt naked 24/7 (with his Piness showing), he ****s on every grave he sees, there are ugly demons that like little girls, demon sex, saggy granny that uses her boobs for copters, drooling and snot noses characters, and so on.
> 
> Did I forget to mention the ugly catgirl with nipples as long as a cat?



Journey to the west everyone.


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol massive disappointment must be an everyday thing for those who were expecting only 15-20 characters. That's like the roster of a 2002 game.

But yeah I'm okay with how the game is now. Since some very iconic series such as Kinnikuman were left out the chances of a sequel seem possible (almost as if they left certain characters out on purpose). 

It would have been a lot more sensible of me to just wait and buy the second game so I wouldn't be shoveling out cash twice, but really it looks fun so eh. Still far more hyped for this than I am for the new Super Smash Bros.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buy Ultimate Stars again! :


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Buy Ultimate Stars again! :


If we lived in a world were doing so would some how make J-Stars jealous, then I would


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> If we lived in a world were doing so would some how make J-Stars jealous, then I would



J-Stars already is.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So i learned more about WHY his series was canceled.
> 
> 
> 
> Journey to the west everyone.



I mean the original Chinese story isn't bad at all. What some Japanese artists did ... is questionable.

Proper Journey to the West projects are actually good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCj-XP5cjOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm still predicting hidden characters. 

These type of games usually have 1 or 2 secret unlockable characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I mean the original Chinese story isn't bad at all. What some Japanese artists did ... is questionable.
> 
> Proper Journey to the West projects are actually good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCj-XP5cjOY[/YOUTUBE]



Obviously i'm not referring to the actual Journey To The West. 

But Taro's story was suppose to be a retelling.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Lol massive disappointment must be an everyday thing for those who were *expecting only 15-20 characters. That's like the roster of a 2002 game.
> *
> But yeah I'm okay with how the game is now. Since some very iconic series such as Kinnikuman were left out the chances of a sequel seem possible (almost as if they left certain characters out on purpose).
> 
> It would have been a lot more sensible of me to just wait and buy the second game so I wouldn't be shoveling out cash twice, but really it looks fun so eh. Still far more hyped for this than I am for the new Super Smash Bros.



Not to be rude, but you have to be high. Think about almost ANY modern day fighting game. MK9, street fighter 4, marvel vs. capcom 3, injustice... they at MOST have 30 characters. 52 is freakin huge. No one was expecting anywhere near that. People are just complaining at some odd choices (like Taro and Hancock) but over all I got way more than I expected, even if there are series that I think really should have been in over others.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Obviously i'm not referring to the actual Journey To The West.
> 
> But Taro's story was suppose to be a retelling.



:/

It kinda burnt my eyes when I first saw it. 

Also am I one of the only few people who prefer Sun Wukong to Goku?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm happy with the amount we got. it's probably more then the next Smash will get.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> :/
> 
> It kinda burnt my eyes when I first saw it.
> 
> Also am I one of the only few people who prefer Sun Wukong to Goku?



But Sun Wukong is a complete Goku rip-off. What a phony.


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Not to be rude, but you have to be high. Think about almost ANY modern day fighting game. MK9, street fighter 4, marvel vs. capcom 3, injustice... they at MOST have 30 characters. 52 is freakin huge. No one was expecting anywhere near that. People are just complaining at some odd choices (like Taro and Hancock) but over all I got way more than I expected, even if there are series that I think really should have been in over others.


The only one of those games that I own is MvC and I'll be honest with you, that had the most disappointing roster of any fighting game in the last decade. It gets incredibly boring to play after awhile because there is so little variety in characters choices. Plus I couldn't care less about tourney-tier fighters to begin with.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> But Sun Wukong is a complete Goku rip-off. What a phony.



Is that sarcasm? I can't tell.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Is that sarcasm? I can't tell.



Obviously.

I've seen DBZ fanboys say that in real life. No joke.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

Renegade Knight said:


> Obviously.
> 
> I've seen DBZ fanboys say that in real life. No joke.



 Ok. I am really bad at recognizing sarcasm. 

Me too. At first I wasn't too sure if they were serious or not.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 25, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> The only one of those games that I own is MvC and I'll be honest with you, that had the most disappointing roster of any fighting game in the last decade. It gets incredibly boring to play after awhile because there is so little variety in characters choices. Plus I couldn't care less about tourney-tier fighters to begin with.



Then you're just too hard to please, because MVC3 has a huge roster compared to most fighting games - and the j-stars roster dwarfs it.


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Then you're just too hard to please, because MVC3 has a huge roster compared to most fighting games - and the j-stars roster dwarfs it.


MvC3 was such a huge letdown for me because it had half the roster that MvC2 had. I know MvC2 was 2d but when the previous game has more than twice as much content as its sequel, there is a problem. I didn't even want to buy the ultimate Ghost Rider addition or whatever because it just felt like a rip off since the first version of the game came out like two months prior. I'm just extremely picky about a game's content because they are so expensive.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, it was Capcom, so...


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Feb 25, 2014)

Wondering who would be the Final Boss, 

My Guess:
Perfect Cell

My Wish:
Gemini Saga (Saint Seiya) or Hades (Saint Seiya)


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2014)

I want Cars to be the final boss


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

What if Tsuru Tsurulina III.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

The final boss is obviously the Jump Pirate piloting Mazinger!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2014)

Ajimu is the only answer. Can't be playable because she knows she can't directly beat all these main characters, so she 'manipulates' all the villains in this game to fight for her. 

Besides, she's stronger than all the playable villains and any other example I can think of not being bias or anything.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 25, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Ajimu is the only answer. Can't be playable because she knows she can't directly beat all these main characters, so she 'manipulates' all the villains in this game to fight for her.
> 
> Besides, she's stronger than any other example I can think of not being bias or anything.



Jump Pirate is the strongest in the J-Universe though. He's the protector for a reason.


----------



## Monna (Feb 25, 2014)

Ajeemoo the punching bag


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 25, 2014)

When I was like 6-7 years old, I did think Sun was a rip off of Goku. Then when I turned 8, I educated myself.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> When I was like 6-7 years old, I did think Sun was a rip off of Goku. Then when I turned 8, I educated myself.



Good.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like Kinnikuman might be in after all. Bullshit

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2014)

> Bobobo Location


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

It's so odd to see Katsushika, Tokyo on the map among these other places.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Oops.

Looks like the translation is wrong. Fucking Saiyan Island.



I still have hope though.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 26, 2014)

Sooooo....

World map is the "leak" for this week?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2014)

Alabasta and Sand Village are practically the same. Shoulda gone with Skypia or Marineford.


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 26, 2014)

So as of now there how many support characters and playable characters out of the 52?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2014)

39 playable and 13 support .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2014)

New scan, no new characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not surprised.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2014)

The only thing that I don't like about this game so far is that Pegasus is the only one from Saint Seiya that it is playable. What a waste. So many great characters from that series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

True. Maybe we'll get another Saint Seiya character as DLC if the Dio/Yugi rumor is true.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Peacock for posting it.

And SMH, Saiyan Island once again stole our shit, like always. Fuck them. 



Malvingt2 said:


> The only thing that I don't like about this game so far is that Pegasus is the only one from Saint Seiya that it is playable. What a waste. So many great characters from that series.



Yeah, I feel like at least one more Saint Seiya character could of been added. 

Personally, while I want more characters, I already have more than enough characters I want to play as.

I already have some teams in mind too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

So i was thinking, how would you guys react is Nintendo Vs. Shonen Jump became a thing?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So i was thinking, how would you guys react is Nintendo Vs. Shonen Jump became a thing?



Well, Jump characters would have to be nerfed even more. 

So no thanks. 

I still want a Jump x Magazine x Sunday though. 

LIl Mac vs Ippo...What do you think, Peacock?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2014)

Would like to see the Egyptian Gods fight Groudon, Kyogre, and Reyquaza


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Well, Jump characters would have to be nerfed even more.
> 
> So no thanks.
> 
> ...



Not really. 

I mean canon doesn't really matter in crossover games so....

Poor Ippo. 

Plus we could have another game with Jump Super/Ultimate Stars gameplay! :33


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Not really.
> 
> I mean canon doesn't really matter in crossover games so....
> 
> ...



I supposed you're right.  

I guess it could work.  

I still think that most of them won't stand a chance though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I supposed you're right.
> 
> I guess it could work.
> 
> I still think that most of them won't stand a chance though.


Tell that to the capcom guys in Marvel. 

They all should've been ripped apart if they were going by canon.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Tell that to the capcom guys in Marvel.
> 
> They all should've been ripped apart if they were going by canon.



Yeah, Phoenix could just rape everyone in Capcom in a canon story. 

You're right.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, Phoenix could just rape everyone in Capcom in a canon story.
> 
> You're right.



Galactus. 

Oh, how about a Shonen Jump Vs Marvel? 

I'd play that.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Galactus.
> 
> Oh, how about a Shonen Jump Vs Marvel?
> 
> I'd play that.



See, now that's more reasonable. 

I'm 100% on that. Make it happen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Holy shit! The console that J-Stars would be on was foreshadowed in the Super Stars manga!


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol, I still want a J-Stars Manga to happen. 

And lol while I doubt it's foreshadowing that was definitely a good catch.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wish we had an Ultimate Stars manga. J-Stars definitely needs one also. Too bad it seems unlikely.


----------



## Mael (Feb 26, 2014)

If no Araki, I ain't buyin'.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

You will buy it anyway, like all of us.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

End of the manga shows the characters that didn't make it in about to go nut on everyone.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

It seems that latest scan was actually important. Translations:



Super excited.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Interesting. Hope we get scans like this for the remainder of the weeks (two more possible weeks I believe!).

I am hoping we get a scan with transformations or stages soon though.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

I actually wonder how many possible teams there's gonna be.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> End of the manga shows the characters that didn't make it in about to go nut on everyone.



MIND CRUSH?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

The game might have another map, check it out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> MIND CRUSH?



Mind Crush + Za Warudo + Road Roller Da + Kinniku Bustah!


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Mind Crush + Za Warudo + Road Roller Da + Kinniku Bustah!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Basically confirms only 52 characters, but it's to be expected.


----------



## Monna (Feb 26, 2014)

That would mean that there are technically only 39 characters right? Support doesn't count since they aren't playable.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2014)

If you look at it that way then yes.

Still a larger number than any starting fighting game I've heard of (even above Jump Super Stars 35 playable count).

It's even more amazing because they have multiple source material to work with and make work for a fighting game, versus the one (or even possibly two) some fighters have.

The closest game in recent times that was the first game of a series is Jojo's BA: ASB (2013), which had 32 playable characters before DLC. Looking a little farther back, One Piece: Pirate Warriors (2012) it had 13 characters, while Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm (2008) had 25. So 39 is actually an amazing number, and that's before adding support.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

Not to mention support actually DO add into the game.

Like it seems that Tetsu and Ichigo has some kind of team special.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2014)

39 is like a crazy good number, totally exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 27, 2014)

All these scans have been quite interesting, actually.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay. Rivals.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol @ "I can also stretch"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Monna (Feb 27, 2014)

Reminds me of Tenkaichi/Raging Blast controls. Isn't it by the same devs?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZezvWgyxn2o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ly2-GkH9tc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLwU6M_-oes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Olivia (Feb 27, 2014)

Still waiting for Medaka, Oga, and Joseph. But it seems they're saving the best for last.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2014)

They reuploaded the most recent trailer for some reason.


----------



## Vish (Feb 27, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> They reuploaded the most recent trailer for some reason.



I think all they added was their "please subscribe" thing at the end lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2014)

That wasn't there before?


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 27, 2014)

is this game worth playing?

does it have an online v mode?


----------



## Vish (Feb 27, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That wasn't there before?



Nvm, it was. Dunno why they reuploaded it then. It looks exactly the same. 



Jackieshann said:


> does it have an online v mode?



Yes.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 27, 2014)

Well we won't know for sure until the game actually releases, but so far it looks like it. 

Also yes it does have online versus.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jackieshann said:


> is this game worth playing?
> 
> does it have an online v mode?



1. Not out yet. lol

2. Yes. it has online.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 27, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Reminds me of Tenkaichi/Raging Blast controls. Isn't it by the same devs?



Yes.

So kinda edgy what to expect.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Feb 28, 2014)

Seiya looks sick 

Arale seems pretty basic, but she also has the best finisher in the game so far.

Momotaro spinning like a top on his sword.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't have any feelings towards Momotaro, but he looks fun. Seiya looks good, though his Meteor Fist looks underwhelming.


----------



## Monna (Feb 28, 2014)

Arale looks like a fun troll character


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 28, 2014)

Glad controls r synonymous to Raging Blast. I like raging blast, honestly it's my favorite DBZ game. However if this will not offer subs then it's great that controls aren't too difficult.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is this worth getting on vita or will the ps3 version be the only good version?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Arale looks like a fun troll character



Arale is evil since BT3.

She is a very powerful character with unique moves-set.


I am hoping that they do the same in this game,. I do love her epic punch already.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is this worth getting on vita or will the ps3 version be the only good version?



Not out yet.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh well I thought that since the date is near trailers, scans and such would start showing comparisons or at least differentiating between the versions like Smash bros does with the wii u and 3ds. I've been busy so i haven't been keeping up as much as I used to on this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Oh well I thought that since the date is near trailers, scans and such would start showing comparisons or at least differentiating between the versions like Smash bros does with the wii u and 3ds. I've been busy so i haven't been keeping up as much as I used to on this.



Nah it's fine. You're not the first person to ask a question like that though.

There's no reviews yet so it's just best to wait.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2014)

I found some more gameplay footage on gamefaqs. Finally something from Medaka!


> Kenshin Himura, Gintoki Sakata, and Tetsuya Kuroko Vs Naruto Uzumaki, Medaka Kurokami, and Taro Yamada:
> 
> 
> Medaka Kurokami, Tatsumi Oga, Son Goku vs Yusuke Urameshi, Gon Freecss, and Lala Satalin Deviluke.:
> ...



Is it just me or does the gameplay look aesthetically better in game in the second pov, versus from the third pov which the trailers give it?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Medaka looks like she'll be fun to use.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 28, 2014)

I am glad that Spike is doing well justice for these characters.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 28, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've read Medaka, so I don't recognize all of her attacks. Any help?

I remember the Medaka Phantom or w/e it's called - but that's about it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kurokami Phantom. There's the only one i remember.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2014)

There is also Kurokami Lariat, but that's actually all I remember.

Wish her clones were somehow incoperated though, that would be interesting.

Edit: I remember the name Kurokami Dancing, but forget what it does.

Edit 2: here are all the Kurokami techniques - Kurokami Rolling Savate
Kurokami Lariat 
Kurokami Climb
Kurokami Dancing 
Kurokami Reflect
Kurokami Open Blow
Kurokami Hip Attack 
Kurokami Phantom
Kurokami Phantom: Proper Version
Kurokami Final

She must be using KP: PV in this game as she seemingly doesn't get damage.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2014)

So assassination classroom stage confirmed? Or at least concept art of what they had planned?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 1, 2014)

Too bad this game will be text galore. 

Don't worry though cause I know a certain group that will dedicate their time to translate said story.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 1, 2014)

Do you actually run that site Kaitou? How many visitors do you guys get?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 1, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Do you actually run that site Kaitou? How many visitors do you guys get?



Yeah, and two of my friends. (HystericalGamez and TheGameTagerZ aka LILB on NF) You may know them from YT and such.

And we get 56K unique visitors a month.


----------



## Monna (Mar 1, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Too bad this game will be text galore.
> 
> Don't worry though cause I know a certain group that will dedicate their time to translate said story.


Great to know. Such effort will be highly appreciated :33


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 1, 2014)

No problem, man. It'll help everyone to understand the game. 

By the way, I goofed...We get 56k unique visitors per month.


----------



## Justice (Mar 1, 2014)

I found Toriko and Oga gameplays videos, but not uploaded to youtube yet by this user who is uploading all videos.
So, I uploaded it :





Came from GameFaqs


----------



## Justice (Mar 1, 2014)

Luffy


Gon


Ichigo


----------



## Monna (Mar 1, 2014)

Really looking forward to playing as Toriko. Looks fun as fuck. 

KUGI PUNCH!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 1, 2014)

Toriko's gameplay is amazing.


----------



## Justice (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm saying the same thing.

Kenshin video


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 1, 2014)

Kenshin is hype as hell.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Just saw a taro gameplay but he looks boring to play as. Don't like his design, don't like his gameplay, no a great incentive to even but him in game wih J-Points.


----------



## Justice (Mar 1, 2014)

And thus, it's confirmed that Taro is the worst character in this game. 

I feel sorry for Yoh.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2014)

IMO, I'd rather have 38 playable, and 13 supports for 51 characters without the inclusion of Taro.

Apparently there were Japanese forum submission pages which many trolled on, with Taro being one of those troll characters (along with Luckyman, which I don't mind). Not even a waste of a character slot, he's a waste of development time.


----------



## Justice (Mar 2, 2014)

His manga is unknown also? 

Oh well, sometimes you have wasted slots.


----------



## Monna (Mar 2, 2014)

Letting the fans have too much input is always a mistake. Oh well, it's not like I'll ever play as Taro unless I have to in the story/campaign mode for some reason.


----------



## Justice (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmmm.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 2, 2014)

Taro looks like a total mess to play as.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2014)

Very disturbing ...


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 2, 2014)

I bet Taro was added just to be the games punching bag.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2014)

does kenshin have some sort of "battousai" mode?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)

God...WHY DOES TARO EXIST! WHAT THE FUCK SHUEISHA?!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)

Olivia said:


> IMO, I'd rather have 38 playable, and 13 supports for 51 characters without the inclusion of Taro.
> 
> Apparently there were Japanese forum submission pages which many trolled on, with Taro being one of those troll characters (along with Luckyman, which I don't mind). Not even a waste of a character slot, he's a waste of development time.



Honestly, Luckyman wasn't really a troll since he deserved a spot.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking at that is making me facepalm on why they added Taro...daamn


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)

Taro should've been the sandbag of this game. Seriously.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 2, 2014)

The only reason Taro shouldve been added is for training mode, and that's it and replace him with a competent character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dio Brando or Jotaro would've probably been in the game. (Since Taro isn't part of the Anison deal)

Know what, i bet Luckyman would've been support again if it wasn't for the trolls. (They were stupid to think he didn't deserve a spot though)


----------



## Justice (Mar 2, 2014)

More Oga gameplay (This one is kind of decent, shows Oga's gameplan)


More Toriko Gameplay, people seem to be getting the hang of the movement


Decent Goku gamplay, I suspect good players will be able to keep Super Saiyan going most of the match


Decent Gon gameplay, his Jajanken movement is pretty good


And last but not least more Ichigo (Contains hollow mask gameplay and I assume the hollow mask allows him to throw out more getsugas)


Sadly the uploader seems to have disabled the videos from being viewed from external resources, so you will need an nico account to watch these.

Naruto


Came from GameFaqs.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Mar 2, 2014)

It also seems like Taro has slow combo starters too.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2014)

Still very disturbing.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 2, 2014)

So I'm going to be playing this with a tight knit group of friends. Whenever we get any sort of fighting game we basically claim our characters, and no one else can use them. Like in Mortal Kombat I claimed Scorpion, my brother claimed Johnny Cage, etc.

So we're doing the same thing for J-stars, but after the Toriko video we're fighting over who gets Toriko.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 2, 2014)

What moves does Kenshiro have?

He better have Muso Tensei 

new set, just made it


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)

Zidane said:


> What moves does Kenshiro have?
> 
> He better have Muso Tensei
> 
> new set, just made it



He has all the moves you expect. And yes that includes musou tensei.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 2, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He has all the moves you expect. And yes that includes musou tensei.



Good, then his is secured as my main 

Unless Sakuragi is announced

You can't stop my hype:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Good, then his is secured as my main
> 
> Unless Sakuragi is announced
> 
> You can't stop my hype:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAPwZuPQ004[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Justice (Mar 2, 2014)

After looking at Goku and Gon's videos, I'm hyped. Goku doesn't seem underwhelming to me no more. 

IMO, Ichigo is disappointing though. 

I already know that Toriko, Yusuke, Luffy, and Oga are going to be the best characters.


----------



## Monna (Mar 2, 2014)

Badalight said:


> So I'm going to be playing this with a tight knit group of friends. Whenever we get any sort of fighting game we basically claim our characters, and no one else can use them. Like in Mortal Kombat I claimed Scorpion, my brother claimed Johnny Cage, etc.
> 
> So we're doing the same thing for J-stars, but after the Toriko video we're fighting over who gets Toriko.


Haha. Been thinking of maining Toriko myself.


----------



## Vish (Mar 2, 2014)

Toriko looks awesome. Especially with that Kugi Punch.

I'm probably going to main Oga though. Either him, Killua (need to see more), or Kenshin.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 2, 2014)

I already know that I am maining Arale and Tsuna.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2014)

Medaka, Oga, and Killua seem to be my mains so far, but I need to see more from all three before I committe to that.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 2, 2014)

New stuff:


----------



## G (Mar 3, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Very disturbing ...


----------



## Monna (Mar 3, 2014)

Something to rep the Taro haters with?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 3, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAPwZuPQ004[/YOUTUBE]


>Not Sakuragi


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 3, 2014)

Scared to open it now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 3, 2014)

Question: Whats your opinions on Jump Super Stars? (without mentioning ultimate Stars)


----------



## Justice (Mar 3, 2014)

Dunno haven't played it, but I just see it as SSB with Shonen Jump characters at the time that has sprite graphics.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 3, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Question: Whats your opinions on Jump Super Stars? (without mentioning ultimate Stars)



This is my opinion from when I played it. 

It played like Smash with Shonen characters.

I loved Smash and Shonen so I loved this game. 

Fun times with friends and the DS was pretty hot back in the day too.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 3, 2014)

I do like how Super Stars has the team combos. (Bobobo summoning Yugi. )


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 3, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I do like how Super Stars has the team combos. (Bobobo summoning Yugi. )



Forgot to mention that.

Yes, that was dope.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sucks that those weren't in (breaking my rule) Ultimate Stars. I wonder what combos Kinnikuman, Kenshiro, Raoh, and Seiya could've had.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 3, 2014)

Honestly I only played as certain characters, but it was fun.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone seen videos from this channel claiming gameplay from the vita? Here's the yusuke video from the channel: Is this really vita?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 4, 2014)

That's just videos showing off Yusuke's moveset. Saying it's the vita is only a reference to the fact it's coming to the vita.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 4, 2014)

thought as much. too good to be true especially with the number of videos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 4, 2014)

Apparently the anison music is only the TV edits.

Oh, and here's the full list of music.


*Spoiler*: _confirmed_ 



[YOUTUBE]GHnfX1RmZX8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dixQJgala3E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]AE4b9jO1uB4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KREla1lnbOY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HV-ewQUvbwA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]K8yw9ojiPmc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CWgi95GUHg8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]U1eQA44C2rE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1j_KDtF4uMQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]n9ptUN7_-6Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eJoN-NBlGNk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aXLjxIG8Gsg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-RsmAQV0RVk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]40CvIGFCjx0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Lve1pua5QVM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RxkezvGwI20[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ViKtm-ct2zE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]i9GrOntPvpk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EzF0J1YEA-U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gAjGNZoXm4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vish (Mar 4, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Apparently the anison music is only the TV edits.
> 
> Oh, and here's the full list of music.
> 
> ...



You forgot this one, unless I missed it in your post.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2014)

Probably to keep the "and More!" to keep people interested. 

With that said, that has to be the Sakigake opening because iirc there was only one Opening in the anime.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 5, 2014)

i'm honestly disappointed that we didn't get Wild Challenger for Bobobo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Mar 5, 2014)

Something about goddess on bobobo's picture?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 5, 2014)

Bottom left image, Frieza summoned Taro to fight Goku for him. This totally wont end badly.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd rather summon Buddha.


----------



## Ftg07 (Mar 5, 2014)

Tazmo 

So who do you guys think will be the best support character.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 5, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

